# 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

FOR THE BEAST! WrestleMania is starting to take form. Tis the season of build-up, returns, large amounts of hype, and grand fashion fuckery!













wwe.com said:


> With WWE Fastlane in the rearview mirror, all that stands between the WWE Superstars and WrestleMania is time. The Show of Shows is beginning to take shape. Roman Reigns emerged battered but victorious from his match with Daniel Bryan, and secured his WWE World Heavyweight Championship Match opportunity with Brock Lesnar. Triple H found himself staring down the barrel of The Vigilante, Sting’s legendary baseball bat, a challenge to WrestleMania laid out.
> 
> Those two bouts, while huge in their own right, are only just the beginning of what looks to be one of the biggest WrestleManias in history. How will the fallout from WWE Fastlane affect The Show of Shows on tonight’s edition of Raw (8/7 C on USA Network)? WWE.com has a few ideas.











> Randy Orton shocked the WWE Universe when he returned Sunday night at WWE Fastlane. The Viper had not been seen since Seth Rollins viciously Curb Stomped him twice back in November. The seething Viper cut short a 5-on-3 beatdown of Dolph Ziggler, Ryback & Erick Rowan by taking out J&J Security and Kane with thunderous RKOs.
> 
> Orton had Rollins in his clutches, only for Big Show to pull Mr. Money in the Bank free. The self-proclaimed Future of WWE was last seen in a mad dash to escape Memphis’ FedExForum. If both men are in the building on Raw, will they come face-to-face?











> John Cena looked to be on the verge of capturing the United States Championship at WWE Fastlane, after the undefeated Rusev let go of the Accolade. However, a devious distraction from Lana opened the door for The Hero of the Russian Federation to hit Cena below the belt and lock on his spinebending submission. Cena passed out in the Accolade, allowing Rusev to remain unbeaten.
> 
> Cena looked physically and mentally beat down as WWE medical staff tended to him following the bout. The 15-time World Champion’s status is unknown at this point. With WrestleMania just weeks away, will Cena be able to get back on track and make an impact in Silicon Valley?













> Roman Reigns erased all doubts at WWE Fastlane when he Speared his way to victory over Daniel Bryan. The Big Dog secured his spot in the main event of WrestleMania, where he will challenge Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> Yet even though Reigns weathered Bryan’s onslaught of hard-hitting kicks and painful submission holds, he will be facing a very different monster in five weeks at The Show of Shows. Is The Big Dog ready for the biggest test of his young career?













> The King of Kings got his wish — and more — on Sunday. Triple H came face to face with Sting and offered to do things the easy way and let his legacy endure, or take the hard way and face the wrath of The Cerebral Assassin. The Vigilante remained silent, drawing The Game into battle.
> 
> Triple H attacked Sting and drew his trademark sledgehammer out from under the ring. But when he slid back into the ring, WWE’s COO found the jet-black baseball bat that sent the feared New World Order running for the hills at his throat. The Vigilante backed Triple H into the corner, then aimed his bat at the WrestleMania sign looming over the squared circle. The Game accepted the challenge, warning Sting that this would be his funeral before trying to attack the franchise of WCW from behind. After being on the receiving end of a Scorpion Death Drop, Triple H had little choice but to accept the match.
> 
> After being embarrassed at the hands of Sting, what kind of mood will Triple H be in on Raw tonight? How will one of the biggest showdowns in sports-entertainment history affect the WWE COO and the rest of The Authority as WrestleMania draws closer?











> For weeks, The Eater of Worlds has been sending strange missives to an unknown recipient. At WWE Fastlane, Bray Wyatt made his message much clearer, emerging from a casket and declaring that at WrestleMania 31, he will claim The Undertaker’s soul.
> 
> However, The Deadman has neither been seen or heard from since Brock Lesnar broke his legendary Streak at last year’s Show of Shows. Wyatt has issued the challenge, but will The Phenom respond to it? Will The Undertaker stare into The New Face of Fear at Levi’s® Stadium on March 29?
> 
> Don’t miss Raw this Monday night at 8/7 C on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 ET, exclusively on WWE Network.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Where is RAW tonight & how is the crowd usually there?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Nashville,Tennessee


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Nashville and my guess is they are in line with Memphis, more on the casual side. Hopefully they aren't as ho-hum as last night's crowd.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

#Axelmania


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

In for Wyatt/Taker. Hope to see Bray slay the mic again.

Also interested to see what direction they take Ambrose.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Tbh I'm hyped for Taker/Wyatt and Sting/Trips. If Brock & Heyman/Roman continues on the path they started in the promo on Raw after Royal Rumble, I can get into the main event program too.

Bryan's Mania program should start tonight too and it better be good. The guy should have a prominent spot on the biggest card of the year.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The buildup for HHH/Sting & Orton/Rollins should be good, not as hyped for Bray/Taker. Have to wait and see on Reigns/Brock and whatever they do with DB.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:sheamus HEY FELLA :bryan2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wonder if The Authority is going to weigh in on Ambrose stealing the IC title. 
Worried about Sheamus return
Looking forward to Randy on the hunt. 
looking forward to see if Undertaker shows up. The bells will toll for Bray (hopefully sometime soon)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lol at the Big Dog. I found it interesting that Bryan was only mentioned in losing to Reigns.Kind of reflects his sixth spot on the card position at Mania. MEH


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



JY57 said:


> Nashville,Tennessee


Uh oh! shit crowd guaranteed. Expect Cena to get the best pop of the night.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

A little random fun fact but Orton was actually born in Tennesee


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm hyped as hell for WM, Orton/Rollins, Taker/Wyatt, Reigns/Lesnar all have my interest.The majority of my excitement comes from the Image I have in my head of Ambrose jumping into the crowd after winning the IC title and everyone going nuts :mark:

I'm hoping D-Bry's WM match is revealed (unless it's against fella,) also need me some Taker tonight as well.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Cyon said:


> :sheamus HEY FELLA :bryan2


Oh Danny boy, the boots, the boots are calling


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman reigns over everything?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol at the Big Dog. I found it interesting that Bryan was only mentioned in losing to Reigns.Kind of reflects his sixth spot on the card position at Mania. MEH


So the sabotage thing isn't that far off. He be in a six man tag in the middle of the show.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here's what i'm looking forward to (not really):

John Cena no selling last nights beating by telling a few jokes, calling Lana a tramp or something, possible terrible photoshop slideshow. 

Weekly random 6 man tag match, perhaps a re-match of the Show, Kane, Rollins vs Ziggler, Rowan and Ryback.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*Was buzzing for Fast Lane .. now it's over; I'm practically flatlined for Wrestlemania, sure as hell won't be watching it on the WWE Network.*


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fuck you for that Reigns gif Clique :lmao 

Won't watch life, but there is some interesting stuff here. The main event feud completely sucks, though.

Orton vs Big Show tonight :lol


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I have a feeling I'll be done watching wrestling after RAW on March 30th


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton coming after Rollins like Terminator came for Sarah Connor is going to be very satisfying


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Nashville crowd is gonna be 100x better than last night. I've been at like 5 Nashville shows...They're always pretty good.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Interested in seeing what direction they're heading with Brose/Barret and if Taker shows up tonight.

Any words on a Jon Stewart appearance? Or are they going to further that (if at all) on the Daily Show?

Also hoping that the Orton return was a one-night-only deal.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Braylyt said:


> Also hoping that the Orton return was a one-night-only deal.


What? Why?

Also some hope for all you "Bryan in a triple threat match at Mania" fans out there.










(Reigns shoulders on the mat, Bryan on top of him and the ref didn't start the count)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



DemBoy said:


> What? Why?
> 
> Also some hope for all you "Bryan in a triple threat match at Mania" fans out there.
> 
> ...


I don't think that will matter at all because of what Bryan did and said post-match. Looks like they want him (and the fans) to move on.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



DoubtGin said:


> I don't think that will matter at all because of what Bryan did and said post-match. Looks like they want him (and the fans) to move on.


Bryan promo actually would make more sense if they use that picture. He was mad because he couldn't win against Roman, but in the picture we clearly see that the ref didn't start the count at all and he could've won it there. 

Like i said, its some hope for the fans and it would make some type of sense since Meltzer said WWE was considering a triple threat match again at Mania.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Clique said:


> Tbh I'm hyped for Taker/Wyatt and Sting/Trips. If Brock & Heyman/Roman continues on the path they started in the promo on Raw after Royal Rumble, I can get into the main event program too.
> 
> Bryan's Mania program should start tonight too and it better be good. The guy should have a prominent spot on the biggest card of the year.


Well i came in to say this. Looking forward to Trips' reaction tonight, and what they do next with the Wyatt/Taker build up.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



DemBoy said:


> What? Why?


RAW starts at 2 AM here and I want to stay awake.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Looking forward to Orton/Rollins, Barrett/Ambrose and Sting/Triple H.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Not expecting much from RAW tonight


----------



## TheDazzler (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*Are you hyped for Mania?*

Hell No!

Lesnar vs Reigns has the potential to be a disaster main event.
I`m not interested at all in Cena vs Rusev.
Wyatt vs Taker will suck.
I don`t care about the IC title, whoever gets it becomes a jobber and I don`t want this for Dean and Bad News.
Rollins vs Orton sounds like the only good match.

Also, Bryan is nowhere in the card and (unfortunately) I`m almost sure he will fight "My name is Sheamus and I love to fight, fellaaaa!"


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh....Oh.....Oh....I think I know the answer to the question Alex about Roman Is Ready......to cut anther nursery rhyme promo

:heyman "Ladies and Gentlemen MY name is..."


:reigns
Hickory, dickory, dock,
Your client ran out the clock;
The Beast hit MY fist,
And down he went,
Hickory, dickory, dock.
BELIEVE DAT 

:heyman5 "What the hell was that?"

:vince4 "He looked STRONG right Paul?" :trips7

Get ready for FIVE weeks of making Roman look STRONG


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



DemBoy said:


> What? Why?
> 
> Also some hope for all you "Bryan in a triple threat match at Mania" fans out there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the problem with your theory is, Bryan had both his shoulders on the mat too. And I would hardly even call that a cover :lol


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



cookiepuss said:


> Yeah, the problem with your theory is, Bryan had both his shoulders on the mat too. And I would hardly even call that a cover :lol


Theory? It is what you're seeing man, there's no theory in that pic since both guys shoulders are on the mat, but nothing on Reigns is pinning Bryan. 

Anyways, WWE makes up rules to do whatever suits the moment and if they really want to put Bryan in the main event again thats their ticket.


----------



## Reign Man (Dec 31, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

WWE don't care about four or five virgin Bryan fans who claim to not even like the product but still watch anyway and who'll turn on Bryan as soon as the company gets behind him but still cheer when Reigns hits the spear and wins.

These people are jokes to the WWE, fact is the majority of real wrestling ans are Reigns fans and don't care about Bryan. Bryan had his chance and failed, the smarks said that WWE should stop with the same old shit but now that they have a new star aiming or the title they all want Bryan to be champion AGAIN.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



DemBoy said:


> What? Why?
> 
> Also some hope for all you "Bryan in a triple threat match at Mania" fans out there.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I doubt anything comes from that. I've given up on them doing the right thing and inserting Bryan into the title picture. Seems like they're determined to sink or swim with Reigns. 

I'm starting to feel like I did in '07 with just complete apathy towards the current product. Little interest in any match at Wrestlemania, even Sting/Triple H and Wyatt/Taker don't interest me all that much.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Found this on twitter, made me chuckle


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Only really hyped for Bray/Taker to be honest. I guess Sting/Trips as well, as long as Steph keeps her useless ass well away from it all.


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Can't wait to hear the crickets.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



The Aesthetic Ray said:


> Can't wait to hear the crickets.


Are they going to stay on Memphis?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



DemBoy said:


> Are they going to stay on Memphis?


Tennessee, but I was more referring to the general apathy of the fans as of late.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ugh, aside from Dean I really don't have any interest in anything to do with the road to Wrestlemania. But I know that there is gonna be quite a bit of hilarity to be had with Reigns/Lesnar, I mean this has the potential to be that "so bad it's good" type of feud/match that I know I need to watch.

I just don't feel like making the effort 3 hours every Monday.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Ugh, aside from Dean I really don't have any interest in anything to do with the road to Wrestlemania. But I know that there is gonna be quite a bit of hilarity to be had with Reigns/Lesnar, I mean this has the potential to be that "so bad it's good" type of feud/match that I know I need to watch.
> 
> I just don't feel like making the effort 3 hours every Monday.


Yeah, Heyman and Reigns going at it on the mic might just be "fun bad." They're probably going to have to scale Heyman back a lot so Reigns can keep up with him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, Heyman and Reigns going at it on the mic might just be "fun bad." They're probably going to have to scale Heyman back a lot so Reigns can keep up with him.


Or they can do what they did the night after the Rumble, and have Heyman vut the promos for both, for the most part.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I Survived A Zombie Apocalypse starts on BBC Three at 1am so unless Orton kicks off Raw thats where my eyes are gonna be lol

:ti


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Frost99 said:


> Oh....Oh.....Oh....I think I know the answer to the question Alex about Roman Is Ready......to cut anther nursery rhyme promo
> 
> :heyman "Ladies and Gentlemen MY name is..."
> 
> ...



Actually I think for weeks Reigns will be booked weak until Wrestlemania when he "overcomes the odds" (where have we heard that before?) to defeat Lesnar.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I really hope i'm wrong, but I get the feeling that Bryan will be facing Sheamus at Mania. The fact that Bryan will potentially be in a meaningless midcard match at Mania is depressing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Get through this Monday with a horrible crowd and we get 2 straight Raws in NJ and Pittsburgh.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Ugh, aside from Dean I really don't have any interest in anything to do with the road to Wrestlemania. But I know that there is gonna be quite a bit of hilarity to be had with Reigns/Lesnar, I mean this has the potential to be that "so bad it's good" type of feud/match that I know I need to watch.
> 
> I just don't feel like making the effort 3 hours every Monday.


Yeah I'm planning on taking a break post mania, just nothing exciting going on aside from Ambrose and Bray/Taker right now. Maybe Sting. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*










Ready for some fuckery

:shitstorm :shitstorm :shitstorm :shitstorm :shitstorm


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lesnar to put Reigns out of action for a couple of weeks so he doesn't have to appear in NJ and Pittsburgh.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So tonight Daniel Bryan will get Brogue Kick'd straight into the mid card oblivion, fella :sheamus


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



JTB33b said:


> Lesnar to put Reigns out of action for a couple of weeks so he doesn't have to appear in NJ and Pittsburgh.


Where as I know you are joking, part of me thinks that this could actually be a plan the WWE is discussing :lol


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



NastyYaffa said:


> So tonight Daniel Bryan will get Brogue Kick'd straight into the mid card oblivion, fella :sheamus


The worrying thing is, I can actually see this happening.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Is good guy Cena going to bully Rusev into giving him a re-match he does not deserve?


----------



## Claudia (Jan 14, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm interested only in Ambrose/Barrett and HHH/Sting


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Loved the PPV, it's pretty much how I would have booked it myself. Kidd and Cesaro winning was a great surprise, the dudes deserve it. Stardusts 90's style attire was a neat change, thought the paint being nearly gone by the end of the match was almost symbolic of the shedding of the Stardust gimmick. Ambrose and Barrett having their feud extended to Wrestlemania is a good continuation of his slow build towards the main event. Marked hard for the baseball bat coming out during Sting/HHH and of course Wyatt's show was cool. Roman Reigns and Bryan was wicked stiff.... I loved the Roman Reigns mma style elbows and when he was staring up at the Wrestlemania banner in the yes lock (which I couldn't believe the announcers didn't point out) I knew it was on. Totally pleased and Wrestlemania is looking pretty solid.﻿


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Are Brock and Taker supposed to be there tonight?


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, Heyman and Reigns going at it on the mic might just be "fun bad." They're probably going to have to scale Heyman back a lot so Reigns can keep up with him.


Add in a few Miz TV segments & we'll have Heyman/Miz carrying all the promos, a few DB rematches & we'll have Bryan carrying all the matches until Mania. Man I wish I had the look, I need to try some of that Samoan shampoo.



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Yeah I'm planning on taking a break post mania, just nothing exciting going on aside from Ambrose and Bray/Taker right now. Maybe Sting.


Yeah it's not even that it's "bad" per say - it's just very uninteresting for some damn reason.

Meanwhile I'm over here getting caught up on the Suzukigun invasion of NOAH & it's exciting as all hell. Who knows maybe one day WWE will let wrestlers have characters that aren't shackled & handcuffed.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



TyAbbotSucks said:


> Are Brock and Taker supposed to be there tonight?


I read Lesnar & Heyman will address Reigns' victory, and Heyman's been retweeting stories about Brock making an appearance tonight. I have not heard anything about Taker.


----------



## Trepkos (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lesnar's final feud is being wasted on a motherfucker who can't talk, can't wrestle, and can't draw. 

Brilliant decision.


----------



## Chriswin8 (Feb 25, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Really really really want to mark out when the gongs hit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman is, kayfabe, going to overcome the biggest opponent of all time. Beating the unstoppable beast that beat the streak, destroyed the 10 year long top babyface, and winning the world title in the main event at Mania. 

And why?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Trepkos said:


> Lesnar's final feud is being wasted on a motherfucker who can't talk, can't wrestle, and can't draw.
> 
> Brilliant decision.





Chriswin8 said:


> Really really really want to mark out when the gongs hit.



he's got the look. all you need in today's wwe

(read it really fast, sounds so cool)


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

After last night I'm not watching tonight. WrestleMania is in 5 weeks and they've crushed me.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Roman is, kayfabe, going to overcome the biggest opponent of all time. Beating the unstoppable beast that beat the streak, destroyed the 10 year long top babyface, and winning the world title in the main event at Mania.
> 
> And why?


http://a.pomf.se/ilmika.webm


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I think we could see an AJ Lee return tonight to help Paige against the Bella's at WrestleMania. I'm looking forward to Seth, Orton, Barrett & seeing Kidd & Cesaro as WWE Tag Team Champions!!!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

As much as I didn't like the ending of last nights PPV still going to watch. Excited for the Orton/Rollins, HHH/Sting, and Bray/'Taker build up. Maybe Regins will start to kick it into gear now, if he can just work on his cardio it will do him wonders.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Almost forgot about Barrett and Dean. They should have a good match at WM.


----------



## SmarkerMarker (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

It just..doesn't make sense..not even in kayfabe. He can't outwrestle Brock, he wouldn't beat him in an ordinary fight. They're putting the greenest superstar on the roster, over a man who Vince McMahon HANDPICKED to beat the streak because NO OTHER superstar could, literally. So in a year, Roman Reigns gets handled a rumble win by two of the oldest and most boring, let's not sugar coat it, "stars" in WWE. Then somehow conquers the man who conquered the streak with so much EASE? This is taking the piss, sorry. Shouldn't be this frustrated over something that isn't real I know.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'll be in the thread reading most of it and waiting to turn from Mass Effect to watch when Paige is on. That's it. And her or AJ being a draw is slowly lessening since they get treated as badly as everyone else I've wanted to see. This really is "the warped world of Vince's mind! Welcome all that aren't going to leave in disgust!".


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



SmarkerMarker said:


> It just..doesn't make sense..not even in kayfabe. He can't outwrestle Brock, he wouldn't beat him in an ordinary fight. They're putting the greenest superstar on the roster, over a man who Vince McMahon HANDPICKED to beat the streak because NO OTHER superstar could, literally. So in a year, Roman Reigns gets handled a rumble win by two of the oldest and most boring, let's not sugar coat it, "stars" in WWE. Then somehow conquers the man who conquered the streak with so much EASE? This is taking the piss, sorry. Shouldn't be this frustrated over something that isn't real I know.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I hear you bud. It is very frustrating to see how much they are pushing this guy. I'm not saying Roman can't be great, but he isn't yet. I'm still pissed about how it only took 1 spear to put down DB after Roman kicked out of the knee. He's going to have to spear Lesnar about 50 times.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Watch SmarkBusters' review of Fast Lane
I like those guys


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm really excited for Bray/Taker at WM, and of course the build up to it. That alone should be worth watching WM.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*Ah, time for a weekly dose of trash.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> I hear you bud. It is very frustrating to see how much they are pushing this guy. I'm not saying Roman can't be great, but he isn't yet. I'm still pissed about how it only took 1 spear to put down DB after Roman kicked out of the knee. He's going to have to spear Lesnar about 50 times.


That actually annoyed me as well. Reigns is able to kick out of the running knee (the first person to do so), but one spear is enough to put Bryan away. It was just another way to make Reigns look stronger than Bryan.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Z. Kusano said:


> Watch SmarkBusters' review of Fast Lane
> I like those guys


Is it on youtube?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Is it on youtube?


Sure is :bo


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> That actually annoyed me as well. Reigns is able to kick out of the running knee (the first person to do so), but one spear is enough to put Bryan away. It was just another way to make Reigns look stronger than Bryan.


Orton kicked out at WM30. Batista went to pin him after bryan hit it.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



JD=JohnDorian said:


> That actually annoyed me as well. Reigns is able to kick out of the running knee (the first person to do so), but one spear is enough to put Bryan away. It was just another way to make Reigns look stronger than Bryan.


Yeah, I mean I think we all know that Reigns is stronger than Bryan. But they didn't to have make Bryan look so bad.


----------



## 10cents (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

bryan running knee is the greatest finisher on the current roster makes me sick roman kicked out of it but I guess gatta make him look strong right


----------



## RD25 (Jan 2, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Even Cena don't kick out da knee


----------



## 10cents (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

bryan should be headline of wrestlemania and destroying brock because roman sucks and cannot wrestle


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm pumped for the inevitable return of the undertaker. Bray Wyatts cocky smile staring into the face of The Undertaker man to man is going to be an epic sight. I actually want Bray to win even though I'm a huge Undertaker fan and not a Wyatt fan. It just seems like the logical way the story should go.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

It's going against every braincell in my head but I'm gonna give this Raw a shot.

Ugh


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Daniel Bryan's running knee isn't even a good finisher, I don't get what the fuss was about.


----------



## 10cents (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Chris22 said:


> Daniel Bryan's running knee isn't even a good finisher, I don't get what the fuss was about.


you must be a roman fan who knows nothing about wrestling it is ten times better than the spear


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

First time watching Raw in months after watching Wyatt call out Taker I'm in Mania fever.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lol @ the poll results. My sentiments exactly.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here for Ambrose to steal the World title and Divas title on Raw.

Give him the collector gimmick. He wants all the belts.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Are we ready for the eater of pushes to get his rematch set up for Mania and get that sacrificial knife all sharpened up to slit the heart out of yet another victim?

#Legacy #Hustleloyaltybloodsacrifice! #wwefuckery


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Chris22 said:


> Daniel Bryan's running knee isn't even a good finisher, I don't get what the fuss was about.


It's a running knee to the head, how is that not a good finisher?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

15 minutes until another Axellent edition of Monday Night RAW! :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



10cents said:


> you must be a roman fan who knows nothing about wrestling it is ten times better than the spear


With this kind of posting I won't be surprised if SmarkBusters mock you


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

By the way, did they can the fallout show again last night? I totally forgot last night and I didn't see it on the network today, I'm guessing it was, but wanted to make sure.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So who opens up the show tonight?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

To think, all of this, brock conquering the phenomena streak , absolutely destroying superman (Cena) and being booked as some unstoppable monster, all just to make reigns good...

Funny how the wwe has to ruin half their roster just to make one guy look good. I mean seriously reigns beat Bryan, the man who took down evolution in one night, a multiple time world champion, tag champion and United States champion 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> So who opens up the show tonight?


"What's up doc?" :reigns


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> So who opens up the show tonight?


I'm guessing Cena or maybe Rollins.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Diamondando112 said:


> To think, all of this, brock conquering the phenomena streak , absolutely destroying superman (Cena) and being booked as some unstoppable monster, all just to make reigns good...
> 
> Funny how the wwe has to ruin half their roster just to make one guy look good. I mean seriously reigns beat Bryan, the man who took down evolution in one night, a multiple time world champion, and a top main eventer with one spear.
> 
> ...






Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

It's time, Bring me some fuckery :banderas


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

A few mintues too 

:shitstorm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Chris22 said:


> Daniel Bryan's running knee isn't even a good finisher, I don't get what the fuss was about.


A running knee to the face. Are you serious?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



TheLooseCanon said:


> "What's up doc?" :reigns


Oh sufferin' succotash son.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Diamondando112 said:


> To think, all of this, brock conquering the phenomena streak , absolutely destroying superman (Cena) and being booked as some unstoppable monster, all just to make reigns good...
> 
> Funny how the wwe has to ruin half their roster just to make one guy look good. I mean seriously reigns beat Bryan, the man who took down evolution in one night, a multiple time world champion, tag champion and United States champion


They've been doing that for Cena for nearly a decade! Though I don't think to the degree all at once it has been done for Roman these last few years.

I suppose though it's kind of fitting Cena himself was in the set up for Roman looking strong. :lol


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I love how Cole just said "the viper kicks off RAW live in minutes."

Like wow. What happened to the days where we could at least be half way surprised at who kicked the show off?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Nattie is looked hot again tonight.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> So who opens up the show tonight?


Roman Reigns obviously.
He's headlining Wrestlemania, it's time he does something worthwhile.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fast Lane was miles beyond Royal Rumble, hands down.
-Opening match was solid but a dumbass finish. Guess they have to throw Glen a bone now and then...
-Kidd/Cesaro putting on one of the best matches of the night. FACT!
-Ambrose doing his damndest to make that IC title mean something.
-Bryan showing why he's a great ring general. Roman is obviously doing his homework.
-Wyatt killed it with his promo. I'm on board.
-Sting + HHH more than exceeded expectations
-Cena took a loss to Rusev, at least this round.
-Even with more time Nikki and Page seemed to be off. A filler match.
-Goldy and Cody seemed to be pulling their punches. Was really waiting for the match to heat up. The post-match segment gave some of that fire, to be fair.

Expecting some major fuckery tonight on RAW. As the saying goes, "Card is subject to change"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



DemBoy said:


> What? Why?
> 
> Also some hope for all you "Bryan in a triple threat match at Mania" fans out there.
> 
> ...


plus the REF waited like 3 secs when he got to 9 and never counted 10


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Let met get this in before all the Bryan Marks start raging :maury:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here we go 

:shitstorm


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The Usos have invoked their rematch clause against Kidd and Cesaro for tonight, so there's still a chance to undo one of last night's highlights before Mania.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Roman Reigns obviously.
> He's headlining Wrestlemania, it's time he does something worthwhile.


Orton. Cole just said it.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Not really that excited for any of the WM matches but I'll watch the build to get laughs from the WWE fuckery. My first month of the Network ends this week and it'd take a lot of changes for me to consider getting it again since I can watch NXT on Hulu for cheaper.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Marcos 25063 said:


> Here we go
> 
> :shitstorm



:duck


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Raw is Reigns. #WWEfuckery


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Hell Yeah im pumped for WM!!!!!! Lets go ROMAN!!!!!! BELEIVE THAT


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

oh god it begins


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Time for the foolery.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here we go!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fhit about to hit the Shan


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Triple H is going to open Raw with a 30 minute promo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I am tuning in tonight just to see where the hell they shoehorn Daniel Bryan into the Mania card.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan pinned Reigns last night.

Fact.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Can they change this horrible intro song please?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Yes Reigns. You go on and promote your main event Mania match. You wordsmith, babygurl.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman is probably still upset because he was booed :'( poor poor baby.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I haven't heard the Raw theme in a while, but it is trash.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

all I can hope is lesner destroys roman, somehow I think brock can even make roman look green as fuck


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here we go.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

No recaps of fastline before the show starts.. Surprising.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Nafstem said:


> Triple H is going to open Raw with a 30 minute promo


Why so short?

Got the vodka, ready for the show.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Love the pyros!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Time for some good ol' fashioned fuckery!!!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Time for monday night ASS


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

they talk to me


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

YES YES YES YES YES is he all coked up???


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh yeah, Orton to start


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dat pop for Orton.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

He's baaaaaaaaaaaaack :cole


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I bet by the end of tonight we have Bryan vs Ziggler/Shaemus and Rollins vs Orton.

Raw is Snore. The crowd goes mild.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Good pop for Orton.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They popping for Orton.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Nice pop for Orton


----------



## 10cents (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

smt was hoping bryan came out first


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Really good ass pop for Orton.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This should be a good start to the show.

Nice to know Orton threw out his street clothes.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton with dat downs clap.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

WrestleMania season bay-bayyy! :y2j


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy and Roman should get girl scream meters.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

'He's back!' :cole


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

time for some











So Reigns has the title match at WM and he isn't opening RAW LOL


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

DAT pop for orton. PLZ BE COKED UP ORTON PLZ!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Someone different starting the show for a change.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

ORTON


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Check that blinking led kane sign in the aisle.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton starts us off.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:mark: My boy Orton is back :mj2


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

If we can get through tonight's Nashville show without Florida Georgia Line, it'll be a small victory.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Has it been long enough for Orton to be fresh again? We'll see.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

lol that still frame of Seth ROllins running away made him look like a bitch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



The.Great......One said:


> Roman is probably still upset because he was booed :'( poor poor baby.


at least the sound guy made Roman sound strong by turning down the booing


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Hope randy had enough coke tonight


Edit: yes it seems he had plenty! Love this randy


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy's getting those cheers!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Just put Orton main eventing WM, crowd is going nuts :ti


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Love the shirt


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This crowd is already better than Memphis


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Amber B said:


> Orton with dat downs clap.


I was wondering wtf was up with that retarded ass clap:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy looks so fat!

:vince5


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Tommy-V said:


> Someone different starting the show for a change.


Not really, the Authority is gonna come out with some fuckery and Orton will wrestle Kane next.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

dem shots


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lol

Brilliant from Orton


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

NOOOOOOOOOO ITS SLOW TALKING ORTON NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :MAD

EDIT: NVMMMMMMMMMMM :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton taking shots


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

No one noticed


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What was Jey Uso doing in the crowd?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

4 FREAKIN MONTHS.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

THEY'RE LOVING RANDY! :mark: XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy is sooooo good.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Welcome back, Randy! That pop!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RAndy is always great when he gives a shit


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy hasn't got a pop like this is a while


good fucking crowd so far


----------



## 10cents (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

orton sucks on the mic


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



ShowStopper said:


> Randy looks so fat!
> 
> :vince5


Drugs can do that


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

3 matches have my interest at Mania. 
HHH vs Sting
Wyatt vs Taker
Orton v Rollins


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I want Orton to pull off a Jericho and go on for weeks without saying anything.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"FINISH IT!"


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This crowd is puuuuuumped for Orton.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Please show Kane falling.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"I'm not a guy that does a twenty min. promo...."

Starts 20 min. promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Much better crowd than memphis... a morgue would be louder than Memphis.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

My sig!


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wow, i don't remember the last time people chanted Randy's name, other than Randy SAVAGE.

Good pop for Orton.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dean's storyline


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wow randy is actually giving a shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Stone Hot said:


> Drugs can do that


I was being sarcastic.

:lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The crowd loves Orton!


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton rollins should be a LMS match, best match on the card by far. give em 20 minutes and let em tear the fucking house down :mark:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

4 months he was gone. Doesn't seem that long. Not missed.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Stone Hot said:


> Drugs can do that


He wouldn't be on raw if he was on drugs...... horrible attempt at a joke.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Nafstem said:


> Not really, the Authority is gonna come out with some fuckery and Orton will wrestle Kane next.


Or even worse, the Big Slow


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



KuritaDavion said:


> "I'm not a guy that does a twenty min. promo...."
> 
> Starts 20 min. promo.


Wow what a 20 min promo :heston


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

My god, is Randy Orton going to be interesting again?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Great repsonse for orton!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



KuritaDavion said:


> "I'm not a guy that does a twenty min. promo...."
> 
> Starts 20 min. promo.


Your track of time stinks


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:trips


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

YES YES YES The King is here bow down WF


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton gained dat way doe haha. Glad he's back though.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Can kane and big show please go away


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh god. Orton has to face DEATH (kane) or DEATH (show)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"Be careful what you rest for Randy!" 

Huh?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton GOATING it up


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

All hail


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That old guy thumbing down
:duck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

6 minutes just to get to HHH's 30 minute promo.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Big show in a suit :ti SHIEEEEEEEEET


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

ffs show and kane.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Kane and Big show aren't in their wrestling gear HALLELUJAH!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randall's new shirt is pretty bad. Looks like something TNA would churn out. :jay


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The play button in the Wrestlemania logo. Time to play the Game. HHH going over at Mania? HHH winning the title at Mania?


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Didnt he say no 20 minute promos?

I couldve swore he just said that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I am marking for orton saying he would stop talking. :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Really hoping they're saving Sheamus's return for Royal Rumble 
2043


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

He tasted his blood :trips

And it tasted good :trips


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Yeah, you guys thought you were getting away from this.


No escape from :HHH2


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Epic beard behind cole.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Great mic work from Orton


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well I'm Glad Kane and Big Show are here. These young guys don't get enough TV time.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The way The Authority all stopped at the top of the stage, and then all started move again totally in-sync was fucking awesome right there.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Booker has that swag. Feeling that scurf.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*size of those geriatric giants , JBL.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



The.Great......One said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO ITS SLOW TALKING ORTON NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :MAD
> 
> EDIT: NVMMMMMMMMMMM :mark:


:lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So great to get Orton back.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Its pretty too bad instead of Big Show and Kane they didnt have Cesaro and Barrett with the authority. It would get two young guys super over and give them a real purpose on the main event.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Shadowcran said:


> Or even worse, the Big Slow


Handicap match :creepytrips


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

that randy promo reminded how bad reigns really is. I almost always despise randy's work, but a five minute randy promo against a five minute reigns promo is like an austin promo against a khali promo.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Steph loves chanting Randy.. if ya know what I mean.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Today is Monday and it's 8pm and I'm watching the Joe Rogan podcast instead of Raw and I couldn't be happier. No more torturing myself.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Show looking like a boss in his suit lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Did someone say 20 min promo? Time for a 20 min promo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lmao @ Kane and Big Show being the new Briscoe and Patterson.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Marks chanting what Steph wants them to.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

jbl - look at those 2 giants, 

hes talking about stephs tits


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I don't think Memphis chanted a damn thing last night


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy doesn't want family he just needs a hug steph


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RKO steph! :lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bash his brains in. Heeeere's Randy!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I would really like for the Big Slow to retire. and kane.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton atm= :done


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

rko this annoying bitch please


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I need a gif of Triple H's facial expression right now.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RKO Steph please lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Steph leading the "RAN-DY!" chant reminded me of this:






Even though he's not buzzed off his ass on cocaine, he's pretty enjoyable so far. bama


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is the Randy Orton I like. Short, sweet, and angry.

Just RKO the bitch already


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lets hope the authority disbands at some point, this shit with 20/30 minute promos happening every monday night is getting boring as shit now.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton is on fire on the mic


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They need to stop selling "Just Bring It" shirts


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I love this crowd


----------



## 10cents (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

nice crowd


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm enjoying Orton so far.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Kevin owens shirt in the crowd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh fuck no don't give big show a mic


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RKO Big Show into retirement please Randy.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fuck off Big Show


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Casual crowd lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> I don't think Memphis chanted a damn thing last night


:lol Exactly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton so salty. :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*Orton not being boring. :nice

Dude can be more boring than watching paint dry, but when he's good...goddamn is he good.*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Omega_VIK said:


> Did someone say 20 min promo? Time for a 20 min promo.


This. :ti


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RKO STEPH PLZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
KICK SOME ASS, NOT KISS SOME ASS :mark:
Randy atm is making my male ovaries go kaboom kaboom fucking marking :mark:


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Glad to see green up and coming Big Show getting lots of mic time and a crowd response


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

already bored of orton. 3 stale has beens in that ring right now, and all above bryan, ambrose and ziggler.

death comes slowly for this company


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

this crowd :banderas


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*God damn I missed Orton so much. Not just me, but the WWE itself.*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bored already and it's only been 10 minutes.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RKO this bitch and seal it with a kiss.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Big Show on the mic :lol Those boos.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Who cares if he sold out? Big Show and authority angles are boring.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Sazer Ramon said:


> They need to stop selling "Just Bring It" shirts


Should change it to just bought it


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy for the love of god rko her


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Damn, Big Show getting some good heat lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

HHH standing in the back like a mob boss.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Do it Randy! Do it!


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Stephanie 4th wall McMahon


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RKO RKO RKO


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

MAKING ME SLEEPY


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Kevin Owens shirt :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Steph will be a full fledged man in 3-5 years.


----------



## 10cents (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



amhlilhaus said:


> already bored of orton. 3 stale has beens in that ring right now, and all above bryan, ambrose and ziggler.
> 
> death comes slowly for this company


yea bryan should be cutting promos now


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That Steph voice hurts my ears


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Unreal how much better this crowd is

WWE should never go to poverty ass Memphis again


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

hOW COULD sTEPH NOT CRUMBLE WITH ORTON LOOKING DEAD IN HER EYES!?!?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"I can't even show the footage" :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

HHH letting the boss speak


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lol

That smirk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Can the Authority angle end already FFS.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RKO the fuck out of her randy


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This crowd > Last nights crowd. Already.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"Business Conference" :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Trips facial expressions throughout this segment have been golden.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

DAT ORTON SMILE


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton raped steph? what's this footage :ti


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Steph's acting there nearly got Orton to start cracking up. :lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Steph acknowledging past storylines = Best for business. :clap


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

RKO her please.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I don't know why people hate the Authority. Yeah it's sort of an annoying mix of people past their prime, But STEPH and HHH are so good on the mic.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

We're at 12 minutes.

8 more to go.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Loving this segment


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why wasnt this the fastlane crowd?.....


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This Promo didn't need to happen.

Orton's character + HHH's character both should be angrier than they are acting.

The battle lines have been drawn. No need for any of this.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

crowd is top notch


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Sazer Ramon said:


> They need to stop selling "Just Bring It" shirts





Jordo said:


> Should change it to just bought it




JUST
BRING IT. 
(every two or so years.)


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well that was a bad ending to a segment, at least could of gotten an RKO to Show or Kane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"Business conference?"

:ti


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Good crowd


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What did this do outside of not having to let Roman come out to start Raw to boos?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"Triple H sulking" :cole


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Mainboy said:


> Can the Authority angle end already FFS.


That would mean coming up with a different idea and as you know, witness Samoan Cena 2.0, they can't do that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Hey, the opening ended in less than 20 minutes!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So how bad is Cole going to butcher Undertakers return?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton was golden on the mic so far.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"Business Conference."

Yeah.


----------



## Hades1313 (Jun 17, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton better RKO somebody in this "business meeting"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I have came to the conclusion that Triple H will never come out to another wrestler's music. If Triple H was to become Rollins personal manager, they would come out to Triple H's music.:trips3


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Seth Rollins Vs. Randy Orton

If Randy loses than he joins the Authority. If Rollins loses than he will have to forfeit the case?

or

Randy Orton Vs. Big Show

If Randy wins he gets his match with Rollins if he loses than he doesn't at all


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Cena not winning a match is a huge deal. How insulting.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Cena didnt *lose*

Cena *passed out*


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What's next for Cena? :ti The fucker will come out smiling tonight


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*"John Cena did not give up."

NEITHER DID SWAGGER
AND HE ACTUALLY BROKE OUT OF THE ACCOLADE MULTIPLE TIMES
YOU FUCKERS*


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I thought that was Tazz's music at first


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Business conference.

Exhilarating stuff.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Finally my man may get some promo time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Will Reigns promo be a pretaped back stage promo or live in the ring


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> So how bad is Cole going to butcher Undertakers return?


:lol So bad


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dem boos for rock's not so blood cousin :ti


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

wade lean as hell since returning


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

BNB!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dean time! Best part of the show.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Where's my bwoody tittle


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett has shrunken. Some others too. Must be a WWE Drug test right around the corner.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This IC storyline reminds me of the rock/Austin IC storyline. It's nice it's getting some attention.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That wrestlemania promo music was horrible


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:ti

People saying Orton can't connect with the fucking audience....really? I just heard a few thousand connecting


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton is a fine example as to how an extended vacation and ample time to rest the body does wonders for a wrestler.

So for god's sake, let's have an off-season.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

BNB vs Ziggler. Another nothing match we've seen 100 times


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Never noticed how much muscle Barrett had till now.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

BNB VS Ziggler :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Did Wade injure himself or was he a bottom an hour ago? Dat limp.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wade about to show off his aggressive side


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett is pretty ripped now.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *"John Cena did not give up."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



#Swaggermania 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The champion BNB got the jobber entrance and no ring announcer.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

If Orton had RkO'ed Stephanie then exited the ring fast, he'd probably get enough face appeal to last 10 years without ever having to do anything else.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



ShowStopper said:


> Barrett has shrunken. Some others too. Must be a WWE Drug test right around the corner.


He looks tons better.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Créole Heat said:


> What's next for Cena? :ti The fucker will come out smiling tonight


It's painfully obvious that you're right.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

bnb vs dolph ziggler? ziggler jobbing already and it's noteven 830!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol So bad


Oh my....it's the....it's the Dead Guy!!!!
:cole


----------



## Trepkos (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *"John Cena did not give up."
> 
> NEITHER DID SWAGGER
> AND HE ACTUALLY BROKE OUT OF THE ACCOLADE MULTIPLE TIMES
> YOU FUCKERS*


WTF does that have to do with what they were talking about.

Swagger needs to get a restraining order against you. You seem like the creepy stalker type.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton was awesome then. If you don't think so I don't know why you want tbh.

Big name performer, returning for first time in months, crowd going crazy for him, him being short and sweet on the mic where his point is 'he wants to bash some brains in'

Awesome.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Headliner said:


> I have came to the conclusion that Triple H will never come out to another wrestler's music. If Triple H was to become Rollins personal manager, they would come out to Triple H's music.:trips3


He's not a bag carrier anymore, dammit! :HHH


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol So bad


Last night when his music started playing they fucked it up. JBL: "he's here"

Wow that's all you got after the dudes been gone for a year?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Diamondando112 said:


> #Swaggermania
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


#WethePeople


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Rusev beating Cena kind of got lost in the shuffle. That was actually a good thing. Bring him major heel status.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Amber B said:


> Did Wade injure himself or was he a bottom an hour ago? Dat limp.


Cross a pair of letters in Bullhammer, and you have your answer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Simply Flawless said:


> :ti
> 
> People saying Orton can't connect with the fucking audience....really? I just heard a few thousand connecting


He just made a return. Wait 2 months when he is feuding with Kane.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *"John Cena did not give up."
> 
> NEITHER DID SWAGGER
> AND HE ACTUALLY BROKE OUT OF THE ACCOLADE MULTIPLE TIMES
> YOU FUCKERS*


All the reason why those matches against Rusev should have been booked as "I Quit" matches. 


That way Rusev would have to a little more work to get a person to submit. 

Passing out should not be deemed submit. 


WWE is slowly remembering this now that Rusev has torn through most of the roster now.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I guess Booker condones stealing "possession is 9 tenths of the law"


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Brock Vs. Roman....that sounds like byes :vince$


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Booker does have some experience with the law.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

My main man Orton killing it as always. God, it's so good having him back.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Business conference.
> 
> Exhilarating stuff.


Hey you mock it but when "Shifting paradigms" & "Organizational awareness" are trending, you'll eat your words.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh flintoff just do a show about getting pissed please


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

When steph told orton to look her in the eye, how does any man do so? I've got other things to stare at.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I've honestly never been as angry about the consistant shite booking of a wrestler than I am about Ziggler.

He was sole survivr like 5 fucking months ago. Now he's jobbing every match. Joke.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Orton was on fire in that opening segment. Raw hasn't been the same without him.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Booker does have some experience with the law.


Stahpppppppp


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This will be a DQ I bet. Any takers?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Headliner said:


> I have came to the conclusion that Triple H will never come out to another wrestler's music. If Triple H was to become Rollins personal manager, they would come out to Triple H's music.:trips3


Lol too funny. Last time I can remember would have been with Shawn in fall of 1997. I could be way off tho, I stopped watching after WrestleMania XX until Bret returned in 2010.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Créole Heat said:


> He's not a bag carrier anymore, dammit! :HHH


LOL right. He just has that alpha male thing.

When Batista left Evolution, Flair would come out to his own music. One time when Flair faced Batista, Flair came out to Evolution's music because Triple H walked to the ring with him.

But when Flair came out with Triple H, they came out to Triple H's music. LOL.

Top dog shit.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They cut an ad during the ic promo?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Did they really had half of Barretts promo doing the ad?

WTF


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*sighs* How many times do we have to see Ambrose in a DQ finish?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> So how bad is Cole going to butcher Undertakers return?


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! :cole
Is it really him?! :lawler


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

DID THEY COME BACK FROM A BREAK DURING A PROMO?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh look! Dolph Jobber


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Brock Vs. Roman....that sounds like byes :vince$


More like cries :batista3


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dat 15 second promo tho! haha


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lmao at R-Truth at the booth


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What in the flying fuck is Truth doing there?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

R-truth. Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

R-Truth on commentary :lmao


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh boy R-Truth on commentary. As if it couldn't be any worse.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

what the fuck is R Truth out here for?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Missed anything good? Got caught up in Top Gear and forgot to check in til now...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

R Truth on commentary. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heres Bryans WM opponent


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

LOL


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ads end and Barrett's finishing his promo? One of the few guys on the current roster who can cut one? Bugger off


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Random Truth appearance on commentary. Just because.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wtf, did we miss half his promo but also they cut him off with Ziggler and did he really lose to R-Truth? what has he done to piss people off?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So is the gimmick going to be that everyone beats Barrett and everyone gets an IC title shot?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

R-Truth being on there is uh... different.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

No cape for Bad News Barrett 

fuck this company I'm done


semi srs


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett looks great since returning


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Truth on commentary? Well, shit...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Truth?

I'm sensing a battle royal for IC title with Sheamus too.

Poor Dean.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Omega_VIK said:


> *sighs* How many times do we have to see Ambrose in a DQ finish?


"Aren't you satisfied? He has the IC Title now."

- :vince5


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Truth= goat


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is 10 match between Ziggler & Barrett in 2015 , most matches on house shows tho..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Truth look like that crackhead in the hood that use to snitch on everybody and everyone knew he was a snitch.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ziggler wearing fucking sweatbands. He's just a midcard Cena. Fucking hate how he's booked.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

BNB needs to world tittle


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

R truth vs Ziggler at Mania.....

please no


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Are we getting a random fatal fourway for the IC title at Wrestlemania or something?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



ShowStopper said:


> "Aren't you satisfied? He has the IC Title now."
> 
> - :vince5


Yeah even though he still jobs in 90% of his non title matches LOL


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Give Truth a chance lol. I love this guy.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*










Truth!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

All of R-Truth's charisma is in his face.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

#GiveTruthaChance :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Booker and truth should be co-commentators.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What is R-Truth doing on my TV?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Like Santino, Troof?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Commentary largely ignoring the match and you guys treat Ziggler and BNB as big deals. Commentary don't care so why should we.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Are they planning a fatal 4 way for the Ic title at Mania? Barrett vs Ambrose vs R-Truth vs Ziggler


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



KuritaDavion said:


> So is the gimmick going to be that everyone beats Barrett and everyone gets an IC title shot?


Ziggler v/. Barret vs. Ambrose vs. R-Truthfor Title at Mania? All four men can GO!

That's cool, been a long time since we had a fatal fourway for IC Title, especially at Mania where I haven't even remember the IC title matches pastten years.


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

It's just going to be embarrassing if that doesn't trend.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

calling a truth heel turn somehow...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"The Great IC Champions"

Ezekiel Jackson
Big E
That one week Luke Harper had the title
Kofi Kingston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



What A Maneuver said:


> Are we getting a random fatal fourway for the IC title at Wrestlemania or something?


Yeah just watch it be Barett vs Ziggler vs Truth vs Ambrose


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Paul12907 said:


> Truth!


:bryanlol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



TheLooseCanon said:


> He just made a return. Wait 2 months when he is feuding with Kane.


these fools around here were bitching how boring, stale and being on top so long. then a fan video hits, he goes off tv and now they all think he's the second coming of hulk Hogan.

by june they'll be wanting him heel again.

I don't give a fuck, with orton back the face hierarchy is cena, reigns, orton, bryan, ambrose, ziggler. one name there doesn't belong, and one is undeserving. guess which.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dean vs BNB vs Dolph vs Truth? Lame.

Sheamus vs Bryan I think is pretty much confirmed.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

#givetruthachance 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

How's raw so far I'm at work so I'm missing it but I set the DVR up is the crowd any better?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Give truth a chance! :lol


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Have they called a single wrestling move yet?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Get this jobber off of commentary.

And Cole, Booker and JBL.

And put Regal and Saxton at the booth.

That is all.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *"John Cena did not give up."
> 
> NEITHER DID SWAGGER
> AND HE ACTUALLY BROKE OUT OF THE ACCOLADE MULTIPLE TIMES
> YOU FUCKERS*


Rusev made Swagger tap out at TLC...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

#givetruthsomefakeweed


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Where did ziggy get those wristbands from


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

#givetruthachance ?

wtf?? now we know the smackdown main event

or main events main event


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why is R-Truth being put into this feud.

Honestly, it's like they deliberately book garbage.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:fact: Barrett has won a total of two non-title matches since becoming the IC Champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why is Truth just repeating everything Cole says but just in different words


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

R-truth getting TV time via black history month , next Monday is March so enjoy it while it lasts


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Paul12907 said:


> Truth!



I remember that happened straight after the fūčkery ending of tlc. It fit in so well


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ahh-Troof being fairly enjoyable on commentary. Honestly would love to see him become a contender for the IC Title and even win it for the sake of freshening up the mid-card, considering he's still in great shape and still impressively athletic for a guy his age.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"Whatever you gotta do, das what you gotta do, dawg" : Booker T
"Dats what I'm saying" : R-Truth

Love this commentary team right now


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



KuritaDavion said:


> So is the gimmick going to be that everyone beats Barrett and everyone gets an IC title shot?


Then after all those Loses by Barrett , WWE give him this year money in the bank making yet another less credible champion


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So, BNB vs Ambrose vs Ziggler vs Truth Fatal 4-Way for the IC title at mania?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Booker T and Truth need to talk to each other in black people language the whole time for this to be good.

Booker: Yeah I was talkin to Keith and em

Truth: Man Keith owe me $20 

Booker: Keith don't pay anyone back breh.

Truth: If he don't I'm going to whoop his ass.

Booker: Keith just got out of prison for attempted murder.

Truth: Well I guess my ass is going in for murder ***** pray for me.


*Things I think of at random because this is Raw*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Roman Empire said:


> Give Truth a chance lol. I love this guy.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Hey guys. Just tuning in, what's happened so far?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> Have they called a single wrestling move yet?


Unless there's one called the Tongue Wagger....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Vintage floor-to-commercial spot


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Uhhhh so, that R-Truth guy, why in the blue fuck is he out there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Give me Dean vs Bryan vs Ziggler vs Sheamus.

No Truth.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What's so fatal about a four way anyways?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

lol, i might like this Raw.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



birthday_massacre said:


> Why is Truth just repeating everything Cole says but just in different words


WWE are in touch with the Urban youth! :vince

:lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

R-Truth has always been such a underrated guy.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

havent seen any of Raw yet, am i missing anything?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The describe moveset thing just triggered an old Saturday Night's Main Event memory for me:

Hulk Hogan vs Magnificent Muraco. McMahon on commentary with Ventura. Muraco does a Russian leg sweep, a very common move at the time:

"And there we see...um...ANother move by the Magnificent one"


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

#ICtruth would have been better.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MoneyStax said:


> So, BNB vs Ambrose vs Ziggler vs Truth Fatal 4-Way for the IC title at mania?


Ladder match?


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why the fuck is Ron Killings out there for


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

You know were a MONTH out from Maina & much like WWE "*UN*" Creative I really don't give any fucks. Unlike last year at this time when you really wondered what happens next this time I just wonder if I'll be watching the week after the RAW after Maina.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Z. Kusano said:


> Vintage floor-to-commercial spot


It's been around since the very first Raw


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Diamondando112 said:


> I remember that happened straight after the fūčkery ending of tlc. It fit in so well
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


If you remember december, then WWE is clearly not marketed towards you

:vince4:vince4:vince3:vince3:vince3:vince5:vince5:vince2:vince2vince:Vince:Vince:Vince:Vince


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah just watch it be Barett vs Ziggler vs Truth vs Ambrose


Blah...


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

i honestly cant believe r fucking truth is being put into this.

How fucking hard is it to boo a barett vs ambrose rematch at mania


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Give Ambrose a singles match at mania!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



birthday_massacre said:


> Why is Truth just repeating everything Cole says but just in different words


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I will get them some credit in acting like the IC title all of a sudden means something, but fuck where was that when Shelton Benjamin held the title or when Carlito held it or the four other times that Barrett held it.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ambrose also kidnapped Li'l Jimmy


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

so bryan vs ziggler isnt at wrestlemania cos this is clearly gonna be a 4 way with zigg, dean,r truth and bnb

so bryan vs sheamus at wrestlemania


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Batz said:


> Hey guys. Just tuning in, what's happened so far?


Crowd going apeshit for Randy and authority telling him to return to the dark side. They will now have a business meeting and discuss this matter like professionals.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I don't think R Truth would just be placed into this feud with Barrett and Ambrose. I've got the feeling we're going to see a bunch of other people perk up about getting a title shot and there may be some kind of battle royale at mania with the IC title on the line.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Only thing that could bring anything to R-Truth other than his well earned jobber status is to bring back Little Jimmy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> It's been around since the very first Raw


So what


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Booker doesn't know the difference between stealing and borrowing


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Who the fuck thinks putting Roof Tooths on commentary is a good idea? Someone with hearing issues?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

If you're going to randomly throw someone into the title scene at least use Harper, Kofi, or Swagger. Or Rowan. Or Ryback.


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Can we please have quiet on the set !


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The awkward silences between the announcers after anything Truth says is great.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why Wade even bothers with Wasteland anymore IDK


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Only spot Barrett gets and it's during the commercial as well..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Watch Dolph beats BNB.

Ambrose the only one not to beat him.

Fuck. this. company.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Truth's probably going to attack Ziggler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Truth just said he messed up his hair.:lmao

Truth more concerned about his hair than Ziggler. Black moment.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dean comes out with belt 
Ziggles wins by roll up

A member of creative hits final spot in bingo


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett just about fucked that power bomb up


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Yeah that limp is fucking Wade up.
That could've been really bad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao
Can't get over this


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Z. Kusano said:


> So what


I was making the point that it is over used


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I wonder how Ziggler sells his Orgasms.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That powerbomb was almost botchy.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The barret/cesaro feud is going to be awesome if it happens within the next two years.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What a match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Cue ambrose interference


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Please drop the U.S. title. 

World title as the main event title

Ic title as the workhorse/ Midcard title and occasionally the main event.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*










:mark:


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What is with JBL mentioning Wayne Rooney?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jordo said:


> Booker doesn't know the difference between stealing and borrowing


well in his world when black guy borrows something its called stealing LOL


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Booker T just asked R-Truth what the hell he just said.

Raw History.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



StarDust10 said:


> I wonder how Ziggler sells his Orgasms.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

YESSSS NUMBER ONE TREND!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That isn't trending.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I don't want to live in a world where 'givetruthachance' is trending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wow. Ziggler with a clean win.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

IC Champion loses clean:lmao

AND AMBROSE WANTS TO BECOME IC CHAMP?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

what a fucking jobber


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

ZIGGLE DIDNT JOB TO SHIT THO. KEEP CRYIN


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ziggler wins!!! Got to look strong for Bryan!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett has shit booking.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ziggler beats Barrett but Ambrose can't. You can't make this shit up


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well Wade is looking strong


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Inserting R-Truth into this is extremely random. Like…..scarily random. 

And there's no way that #givetruthachance is the #1 trend worldwide


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wut.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

AMBROSE


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That Ambrose pop. He looks good with the IC


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Give a dog a bone! 

Here comes Dirty Dean!


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Other than winning the IC title, name a match on TV that Barrett has won since he came back?

I can't.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barret has been booked like a little twat since his return


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

4 Way at Mania? Only way to justify these shitty losses for Wade.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



DG89 said:


> I don't think R Truth would just be placed into this feud with Barrett and Ambrose. I've got the feeling we're going to see a bunch of other people perk up about getting a title shot and there may be some kind of battle royale at mania with the IC title on the line.


Ambrose he never beat Barrett, Ziggler and Truth have


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fatal 4 away at WM ...

:wow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dat face Dean


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I hate the filler random tag matches at WM. I feel one is brewing here...............


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is a joke, I don't get why Barrett is on the brunt of all these loses, is he getting fired soon.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm guessing Fatal Four Way at WrestleMania for the Intercontinental Title, if not sooner.

Ambrose vs. BNB vs. Truth vs. Ziggler


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Big fan of the IC Champion looking like a bitch. Brilliant.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Love ambrose


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That belt looks good on Dean.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Pretty nice match, but Goddamn at Barrett continuing to look like a chump despite being a champion. :\


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Diamondando112 said:


> Please drop the U.S. title.
> 
> World title as the main event title
> 
> ...


Or just name the US title World heavyweight title. Just because you name the title something different doesn't mean it'll give it prestige. Retard


----------



## ThEmB0neZ (Jan 24, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here's that "Steif" Ambrose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

the WWE still treating the IC champion like shit having him job in all title matches 
title is still worthless


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

YOU get a non-title win! And YOU get a non-title win!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett is losing so much he should face Bryan at mania.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They're putting Barrett over really strong


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Again; Harper, Kofi, Swagger, Rowan, Ryback. All better choices than Truth that probably won't make the WM card.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

CRAP

It's gonna be a fatal 4 way (BNB,R-Truth,Ziggler & Ambrose) at WM which mean casper the ginger cena spice great white dope is going against DB FUCK ME


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

My god what a dumb feud this is.

:ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"Even his own country-man from the community doesn't like him" - Truth


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

ZIGGLER VS AMBROSE VS BNB THO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ok so triple threat for the IC title at Mania which would mean Bryan is facing Fella.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wait....what?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why is everyone walking funny?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Guess they're leading to a triple threat.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett you constant loser.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Marcos 25063 said:


> Fatal 4 away at WM ...
> 
> :wow


Perhaps and a ladder match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lame. Dean is above these dudes. Truth at Mania. lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Headliner said:


> IC Champion loses clean:lmao
> 
> AND AMBROSE WANTS TO BECOME IC CHAMP?


he knows how it is from when he was US champion and lost like 50 non title matches in a row 
he was US champion for a year and lost 90% of his matches


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So at least a three-way with that Ambrose/Zig interaction.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett Vs Ziggler Vs Ambrose would be good.


R fucking Truth is an absolute fucking joke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

fpalm Bryan v Sheamus confirmed....


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So Wade is just going to sit there and let Dean walk off with the belt?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ambrose is the man


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They shouldve made ambrose ic champ then had him fued with a heel truth over who does the best drugs.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Surely people can see that Ambrose winning the IC Title won't do him any good?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lol holy shit. Would not blame him if Wade announced his retirement tomorrow. He could not look any worse right now.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ambrose vs Truth vs Barrett vs Ziggler? Is Dean turning heel? 


Also is Taker at Raw tonight?


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

All you mother fuckers still complaining after they are finally putting some focus on the IC Title.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is the Ambrose we want to see, not a Nickelodeon actor running around covering people in slime


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm actually all for a 4 way with those guys. Much more interesting than a repeat of Ambrose/Barrett.

The best thing is that it's 4 guys that ALL want that title. Haven't had that in I don't know how long.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fatal 4 way for the IC belt I don't mind which means Bryan is getting Ronald Mcdonald at WM


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The Intercontinental Championship is even more ruined than the wrestlers fighting for it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ouuuuu i'm starting to like the IC title build up for WM ... like a lot. 

what a match btw. Hope a Ziggler shoulder bump is not all we see of Ambrose tonight ... but I know better, it will be.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Snake Plissken said:


> What is with JBL mentioning Wayne Rooney?


Barrel had a twitter argument with Rooney


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Just saw shades of Austin with how dean was presenting himself. If only he would have given dolph dirty deeds


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Everyone beats BNB but Dean. 

"Fuckin, bullsheet!" -Sheik


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett's had his balls cut off.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

And R-Truth is just staring at all of this.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



RomanRS-ONE said:


> They shouldve made ambrose ic champ then had him fued with a heel truth over who does the best drugs.


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Vigilante Sting was the one who busted Book at Wendy's.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Triple threat for the intercontinental title at Mania


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

#GiveTruthAChance is currently the #1 trend in the world.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Roman Empire said:


> So Wade is just going to sit there and let Dean walk off with the belt?


Considering Wade just got pinned and isn't in shape for another fight, yeah.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I loved Ambrose in the Shield and am open and willing to get behind his current character, but something just feels off about him to me. And I feel like I'm the only one who sees it.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So Barrett Vs. Ziggler Vs. Ambrose Vs. Truth @ 'Mania?

What about Curtis Axel?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Shitty match, but I think the 4-way idea for the IC Title is good.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



IDONTSHIV said:


> fpalm Bryan v Sheamus confirmed....


I know, I groaned.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well Ambrose vs Ziggler vs Barrett would be good to be honest. Don't know what the fuck R-Truth is doing involved though.

Oh and Bryan vs Sheamus is now confirmed I suppose, absolutely disgusted.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The hell is going on. Two of your most over stars wasted in probably a triple threat or fatal four way at Mania over the worthless IC title. :maury


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

AxelMania AxelMania AxelMania


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Highly doubt Truth is involved in any of this. He probably made Vince laugh backstage and threw him a bone to get some tv time.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



birthday_massacre said:


> he knows how it is from when he was US champion and lost like 50 non title matches in a row
> he was US champion for a year and lost 90% of his matches


That, and he barely defended the title.

Those titles are curses. Maybe Ambrose crazy ass like curses.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy had a promo. Ziggles won. Officially the greatest Raw of 2015.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Lol so true.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett's booking is such crap. He has barely won any matches since becoming IC Champ but it looks like a triple threat at WM 31 between BNB, Ambrose and Ziggler. I wonder where that leaves Bryan.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I like what theyre doing with the IC title. Unfortunately Zigglers involvement basically confirms Sheamus vs Bryan. Which is alright I suppose if Bryan goes over a heel Sheamus that'd make for a nice culmination of the 18 seconds match


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Triple threat for the intercontinental title at Mania


4 way don't forget Truth lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Batz said:


> #GiveTruthAChance is currently the #1 trend in the world.


Now bouncing back between 1 and 2.


Wrestling fans are awesome :lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The way they book the IC Champion, if I was a wrestler in the back I'd be praying constantly"Please don't book me to win the IC title! Please!", look I'll job to Cena! Just please don't make me IC champion!"

And it used to be a stepping stone to the World Title, now it's a cliff fall to jobber status.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wade is one of the best mic workers in the company, has a good look, is in better shape than ever, and has become at least decent in the ring. 

Better make him a jobber.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



StarDust10 said:


> AxelMania AxelMania AxelMania



Don't throw gas on the dumpster fire.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Big Dog said:


> Barrett's had his balls cut off.


*I think he'll live.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Headliner said:


> Booker T and Truth need to talk to each other in black people language the whole time for this to be good.
> 
> Booker: Yeah I was talkin to Keith and em
> 
> ...


Is Keith actually Chief Keef by any chance? 8*D


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



NastyYaffa said:


> Shitty match, but I think the 4-way idea for the IC Title is good.


I want steph in a 4-Way.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



BigEMartin said:


> ZIGGLER VS AMBROSE VS BNB THO


Now that is awesome. Not sure how Truth fits in though.


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Empress said:


> Barrett's booking is such crap. He has barely won any matches since becoming IC Champ but it looks like a triple threat at WM 31 between BNB, Ambrose and Ziggler. I wonder where that leaves Bryan.


You fucks can't enjoy anything right?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Truth needs to get back on them C-O-N-sperasyz


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



StarDust10 said:


> All you mother fuckers still complaining after they are finally putting some focus on the IC Title.


Yeah, you're not gonna last too long on here pal


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Your_Solution said:


> I like what theyre doing with the IC title. Unfortunately Zigglers involvement basically confirms Sheamus vs Bryan. Which is alright I suppose if Bryan goes over a heel Sheamus that'd make for a nice culmination of the 18 seconds match


Tehy shoudl just give Bryan Rusev and let Bryan WIN the US title and be the first to pin him. Cena should not be getting the US title or beating Rusev


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ziggler in the annual "We Have No Idea What to Do with These Guys" match again.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Créole Heat said:


> The hell is going on. Two of your most over stars wasted in probably a triple threat or fatal four way at Mania over the worthless IC title. :Maury


AKA: We have nothing for them. Quick, throw them all together to open the PPV.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So WM Card is going to be: 

Regins vs Lesnar - WWE WHC

Barrett vs Ziggler vs Ambrose vs R-Truth - IC Title

Orton vs Seth Rollins

Bray Wyatt vs Undertaker 

Sting vs Triple H

I guess DB really will be facing irish cena at WM...


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Diamondando112 said:


> This is the Ambrose we want to see, not a Nickelodeon actor running around covering people in slime
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Although if he brought out a giant ear and covered the Authority in creamed corn, I'd Pete out a little.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fatal 4way at WM31 for the IC title?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Barrett will never ever be a main eventer. People need to realize this...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Booker shut your ass up. This ain't stem from 1998:lol


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Axel Mania
Axel Mania
Axel Mania
Axel Mania
Axel Mania


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



IDONTSHIV said:


> fpalm Bryan v Sheamus confirmed....


:MAD:fuckthis


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lol "DX fired the first shot in 1998"


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why doesn't sting talk?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The way Seth was looking at randy :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

HHH pouty face all day hahaha


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Stephanie is getting in Seth's ass. :lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Trapple Haitch vs Sting be like......


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I feel bad for anybody who honestly believes that regurgitated bullshit that WWE is the "major leagues" of professional wrestling.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Rollins getting bitched out by Stephanie :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Yoooo Steph is dying to get shook the fuck up with her attitude.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Steph channeling Seth's ex for a second.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fucking hell. Rollins is pretty.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What was with Stephanie's reaction to Rollins? :lmao


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jordo said:


> Why doesn't sting talk?


He's mute


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Rollins looking pretty tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Paul12907 said:


> Trapple Haitch vs Sting be like......


:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So Stephanie wears the pants in this family...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Amber B said:


> Highly doubt Truth is involved in any of this. He probably made Vince laugh backstage and threw him a bone to get some tv time.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Sting not talking yet is the right play...next time though he needs to say some stuff.


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

On what planet did raw do better ratings than better call saul?

Even with the man they call the vigilante sting.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

There hasn't been this many clowns in one screen segment since Doink and the mini Doinks


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jordo said:


> Why doesn't sting talk?


Because he was his most over in wCW when he didnt talk.
So of course Vince wants that again in WWE


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So we about to have two tweeners? Randy & Reigns?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What exactly is the Authority's goal? just asking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Seeds being planted to Seth leaving Authority.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This segment is teaching me to accept love and let go of hate


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

LOL @ My plan 

hahaha


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Z. Kusano said:


> Yeah, you're not gonna last too long on here pal


Yeah VPN doesn't exist right ? Fucking moron. Go complain like the bitch you are.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Seth's acting is AMAZING.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well Rollins views on women _are_ kinda fucked up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Rollins getting verbally bitch slapped by Steph :ti


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

HHH looks like he got dumped.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Triple H looks like he just got told Vince found the fountain of youth and is never going to die.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Yup. Orton is so RKO'ing Rollins by the end of the night.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Did Rollins just roll his eyes at the Camera? Coked up Orton might just hack his Twitter account again. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Triple H pouting all night :lmao


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Yeah, let's see how long this lasts


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Steph shut up


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

It's blatantly obvious he's gonna turn on them tonight in the tag match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Triple h doing his best sting impression tonight... Not talking.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well that was lackluster fpalm


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why is HHH not speaking?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*










Haitch is like


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Scrotey Loads said:


> Ziggler in the annual "We Have No Idea What to Do with These Guys" match again.


annual? it's a weekly deal


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

If I've seen enough Raws I know Orton is going to betray the fuck out of Rollins tonight.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

DTA folks. lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"A look at Sting" later

Means Sting ain't showing

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Rollins is fucking beautiful. Damn.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

a


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

You could just hear the vagina juice soak out them panties when Reigns name was just called.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Trips looks like he wants to kill himself


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Rofl, Kane's "evil" look in the background of that looked like a strong desire to run to the bathroom.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

why is hhh so pussy whipped?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

DAT POP, errr I mean mild POP ah forget just cue the boo's when the Regins Train pulls into your town.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I still want Orton vs Brock.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Just sat down on my couch and started DVR of RAW. Anything interesting or should I just fast forward to present time?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



RomanRS-ONE said:


> On what planet did raw do better ratings than better call saul?
> 
> Even with the man they call the vigilante sting.


Didnt better call saul break all kinds of cable ratings records lol


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

For some reason, Big Show's smile at the end made me laugh.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Holy Fuck Steph is just change the channel bad. I honestly cant even make it through any of her segments, its change the channel until someone else is talking and then change it again when she starts in again.

I mean ya shit doesnt make sense these days and all but nothing is as annoying as that talentless whiny bitch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Damn, gotta protect reigns with bryan as his human SHIELD.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh ... RKO's for everyone tonight lol.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Rollins stands there looking like such a spoilt brat. Love it!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



KuritaDavion said:


> Triple H looks like he just got told Vince found the fountain of youth and is never going to die.


:lol


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Thinking Rollins face turn IMO...


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



birthday_massacre said:


> Because he was his most over in wCW when he didnt talk.
> So of course Vince wants that again in WWE


Isn't he going to say something just once before Mania? Anything at all? dam


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

HHH ain't falling for Randy's routine, very obvious he will screw Seth over in that match.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



ShowStopper said:


> Seeds being planted to Seth leaving Authority.


You think so? I thought he'd stay heel for at least another few more months. i think Randy is playing them, but :lol at Stephanie showing who's boss.

Interesting that Roman and Bryan are teaming tonight.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*










:lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy is going to screw over Rollins later.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Still trying to wrap my head around this R Truth thing. With the depth of the current roster...I just don't get it. Was anyone clamoring to get him more involved?? Lol


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Didnt they do this EXACT same thing when ryback returned?

Like literally the exact same thing?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



SkandorAkbar said:


> why is hhh so pussy whipped?


It's time to be lame!
Time to be lame!
Ha, ha, ha, ha, ha
Ha, ha, ha

It's all about the lame, and how you gay it
All about control, marrying boss's daughter makes it
All about your debt, and if you can pay it
I am the lame, and I know you can't beat me

I am lame, you don't wanna play me
I'll have daddy make you lose , no way you can shake it
If you don't, it's TNA for you
I am the lame, and I'll sue!

Look over your shoulder, ready to run
I'm a little bitch, Vince's newest son
I am the lame, and I make the rules
So move on out, or I'll bury you
Try and figure out what the move’s gonna be?
Easy sucker, Vince will force you to flee
to the independant circuit, where you will stay
'Cuz I am the lame and I want to be gay
It's time to be lame...
Ha, ha, ha, ha
Time to be lame!

Sung to HHH's old music


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Headliner said:


> Yup. Orton is so RKO'ing Rollins by the end of the night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I like how they had Kane, Show, and Steph look stupid with them buying Orton being back. And Trips and Rollins with serious looks on their faces not buying it.

Paints Kane and Show as the retards they are and Stephanie as an inferior woman. Bet Vince wrote that :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Man, I normally don't say this but, god this show is boring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Where is the promo from the guy that is suppose to carry the company for the next decade? Tag team again for the future face?


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Triple H will prob pull away from the CEO character and stop appearing while Steph takes over so he can be The Game and hype the Sting match. No need to do 2 roles.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



xNECROx said:


> Thinking Rollins face turn IMO...


I'd rather see that, and have them turn Reigns. Unlikely though....


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



P5YC40D3L1C said:


> HHH pouty face all day hahaha


Lol still selling that Sting bat to the throat.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy is going to show that nude picture of Seth on the titantron


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



10cents said:


> you must be a roman fan who knows nothing about wrestling it is ten times better than the spear


I am a fan of Roman but I also think the spear is shit, I liked Kaitlyn's spear better than Roman's. I've watched wrestling since 2001.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Hey look a tag team, NOBODY wanted to see after they broke them up on the cusp of greatness. Once again WWE makes fifty cents instead of the whole damn dollar.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



wkc_23 said:


> :lol


:lol


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

dirtsheet report tomorrow

HHH was strangely quiet on raw. reports are that sting accidentally poked him in the throat with his baseball bat at fast lane. HHH was not cleared to speak last night.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Seth is not turning face until At LEAST after WM


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



StarDust10 said:


> Yeah VPN doesn't exist right ? Fucking moron. Go complain like the bitch you are.


VPN :duck You're that desperate?


----------



## TheMinstrelShow (Jan 18, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Damn, Stephanie went kind of hard on Rollins there. She went right for the "Do you have a problem with me because I'm a women?" and then threw him under the bus saying it was his plan. LOL.

Early seeds planted for a face turn?


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



birthday_massacre said:


> Didnt better call saul break all kinds of cable ratings records lol


Unless your show has the worst of the worst ratings you can find some demo/category in which you won. Maybe RAW was number 1 in 10 year old autistics. While in the 18-34 demo they were 50th.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh god not sheamus


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Damn, gotta protect reigns with bryan as his human SHIELD.


Got to make sure Reigns gets that hot tag shine without having him in the match for 10+ min.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Headliner said:


> You could just hear the vagina juice soak out them panties when Reigns name was just called.


Buncha nasties in the crowd.




Amber B said:


> Rollins is fucking beautiful. Damn.


One big fat nasty right here in this thread.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

i hate bag pipe music.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Triple H paying tribute to Sting.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Enough of the Sheamus returns crap. Just return or don't.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

WASHRAG


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh hey! It is that team that never should have been broken up!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Prime Time Players!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They should keep Sheamus exclusively on smackdown so I never have to see him


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

PTP with the jobber entrance.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

PTP :mark:


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They're back! Jobber entrance and all.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Darren looks ridiculous


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

PTP IS BACK

To job to the Ascension :lol


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This should be quick


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

PTP reunited and they already got the jobber entrance the following week:lmao

#Blackhistorymonth


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Darren Young goes from being the black john cena to the WWEs rip off of rampage jackson


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I always miss AW


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jordo said:


> Randy is going to show that nude picture of Seth on the titantron


as long as Zahra's first


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why are they hyping Sheamus? He was a United States champ and lost it clean before he left. He's a midcarder now. Not supposed to be hyped.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*WHAT A RUSH, Y'ALL!*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

When is the Irish John cena back


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



crazyrvd123 said:


> Holy Fuck Steph is just change the channel bad. I honestly cant even make it through any of her segments, its change the channel until someone else is talking and then change it again when she starts in again.
> 
> I mean ya shit doesnt make sense these days and all but nothing is as annoying as that talentless whiny bitch.


Never understood the praise for her character or behind the scenes PC bullshit for the product.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Victor's little spasm and roar makes me laugh every time.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Can't they just pull a Beaver Cleavage and admit that the Ascension isn't working? Fuck.


Goofy ass motherfuckers.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Further proving the HOF has no credibility


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I seriously hate the ascension promos, legit how can I take that seriously 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

A World's Greatest Tag Team vs. Kidd and Cesaro match would be a great match.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm sorry but most of this years HOF is waaaaaack


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

haha the LOD chants

Just wear different colors you retarded
you HAD to pick red and black?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well this match is a metaphor for how Vince feels about minorities. Happy black history month y'all


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

people are udnerestimating Truth's skills, he's at the bottle of the bunch, but he is light years ahead of guys like Axel, Ryback, the Ascenscion, Prime time Players, Cena, Reigns, Bo Dallas (whose streak he ended), and he's even better than Jericho and RVD right now.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Damn Illuminati


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Can we end The Ascension already?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

PTP bought back to job of course.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wait the bushwhackers in the hall of fame? :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



AJrama said:


> Why are they hyping Sheamus? He was a United States champ and lost it clean before he left. He's a midcarder now. Not supposed to be hyped.


sure he is, he's going to squash Daniel bryan again to catapult his career to mid card hell.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Whoever said that Young was gonna get the PTP jobbed out for complaining about Floyd Mayweather's stance on gay marriage on twitter, I think you're about to be right. :jordan5


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



amhlilhaus said:


> dirtsheet report tomorrow
> 
> HHH was strangely quiet on raw. reports are that sting accidentally poked him in the throat with his baseball bat at fast lane. HHH was not cleared to speak last night.


Dunno where your getting your reports from, but HHH was cleared after being Z-Packed up.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So I miss the first 30 min of raw
And we somehow have Rturth in an ic fatal 4way match at mania?

:ti

WHAT


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Don't make a bad gay remark, Darren might go off on you on twitter.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wait WTF?! was titus oneil not just in a tag team with heath slater?! why the fuck is he in prime time players again


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Amber B said:


> Can't they just pull a Beaver Cleavage and admit that the Ascension isn't working? Fuck.
> 
> 
> Goofy ass motherfuckers.


And the New Day aren't?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The Ascension need a 3rd guy (Managers)


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Darren looks fucking stupid


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

LOD chants


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Sheamus to join Authority tonight, beat down Bryan after Orton turns on Rollins. Reigns just stands outside doing nothing like always.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Darren Young looks like Malik from The Game now.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The Ascension are stuck in the 80's, they need a makeover, drop the corny promos. Much preferred them in NXT 
.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Paige and Darren feuding over the house.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Soundin' like Paige over here.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Paige vs. D-Young in a property dispute match


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That guy victor makes them the Ass-Retention. Fucking looks and sounds like Dustin Pedrioa trying out for KISS.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Sheamus to join Authority tonight, beat down Bryan after Orton turns on Rollins. Reigns just stands outside doing nothing like always.


I was thinking the same thing, but I'm sure Roman will be making his usual confused face


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

ratscension in the house.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"This is my house!"

Darren Young vs Paige for the Divas title confirmed.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Boring chants lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is the road to WrestleMania, right. .. right?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Empress said:


> You think so? I thought he'd stay heel for at least another few more months. i think Randy is playing them, but :lol at Stephanie showing who's boss.
> 
> Interesting that Roman and Bryan are teaming tonight.


Yeah. When I say seeds, I don't mean that he is going to turn extremely soon, but probably sometime later this year. But just small things like this are seeds being planted.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

AHAHAHA


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The benefits of being gay.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:ti


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

PTP wins :lol


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The Ascension are like cartoon characters from 1996. Go awayyy


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wow ass cension.. Didnt know they were still around.after thought after two weeks. Bushwackers need the video montage prior to this segment. Conner cheese rat man will job for a few months the other guy might be a curt hawkins...fuckin samsung keyboard


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

MILLIONS OF DOLLAR$!!!!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm still catching up on NXT and just saw all of The Ascension's run. It's a shame they decided to make them look more like LOD on RAW but at least they're still booked strong.

Nevermind actually.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They have Titus hugging and dancing with some gay dude with a black fauxhawk now. Prime Time Playas? No... That is not what a playa looks like. Poor Titus, I didn't think he could get any lower than teaming with Slater. Everytime I think WWE has bottomed out, they find a way to dig deeper.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ascension... Already jobbers.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I keep forgetting the Ascension are on the main roster now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They actually won:lol

It means nothing since they're getting their asses kicked and they'll lose next week clean.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

PTP BOY


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What? What the fuck was that?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:bark

:bark

:bark


:bark


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well that match helped nobody.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

so the Ascension first loss isn't even at a PPV

this stupid company


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



AJrama said:


> Why are they hyping Sheamus? He was a United States champ and lost it clean before he left. He's a midcarder now. Not supposed to be hyped.


After he beats Bryan at WM 31 , Reigns going to need somebody to fued enter Sheamus


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



wkc_23 said:


> :lol


It looks like Seth farted and Kane is smelling it.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Please send these fuckers back to NXT. Wack ass tag team


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lol

Actually a nice surprise, PTP >>>>>>>> Ascension.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Great job Vince. Great job.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So The Ascension loses to a team that just reunited after being jobbers for a year...uh, ok. 


Wouldn't it have made more sense to build up The PTP with some wins first and then lead to a grudge/contenders match between the two?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Road Warriors would never have lost to PTP


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Welp, that's the end of the Ascension.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The ascension finisher is beyond terrible


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The Ascension are as over as childhood cancer which is more over than New Day


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman speaks :maury:


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Never understood the praise for her character or behind the scenes PC bullshit for the product.


Same here, she tolerable before she tried to become the female version of Vince. I mean even if she was saying something of note, her fucking voice is so grating and terrible I couldnt listen to it if I wanted.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I kinda like this years WM theme.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Holy shit, Prime Time Players beat The Ascension?!

This really cements it, Vince gives no shits about NXT talent call-ups.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman reigns needs to win the title am sick of it not being on raw every week


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

WTF so the big team they were hyping up this whole time just lost there first match to a team that just got back together randomly to no fanfare or back story :S wtf is wwe thinking.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

In before backstage Roman interview


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:reigns


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well, that match totally killed the crowd


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Danjo1986 said:


> The Ascension are like cartoon characters from 1996. Go awayyy


That wouldn't be so bad. We still had _Gargoyles_ in 1996.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Dat awful Mania song.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Vince shit on HHH guys like always.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Tyson prob sends pics of his D to them chicks Nattie


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The Players actually won their first match back. :wow

That being said, R.I.P. in peace The Ascension's winning streak (2015-2015). You were gone too soon just like Bo Dallas' streak. D:



Cyon said:


> :sheamus HEY FELLA :bryan2


:vince$


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Well at least PTP have the rub of being the first team to defeat the Ascension.

......right guys? Good lord what a joke :lol


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Has there even been any story between brock and reigns? Apart from a little encounter at the wwe ha. I mean last years main event was like a year in the making ffs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I feel bad for anybody who honestly believes that regurgitated bullshit that WWE is the "major leagues" of professional wrestling.


Then who else is exactly?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"Live" - yeah right, we'll hear from Roman in a very soft, heavily scripted backstage interview.

EDIT: Or not, this should be a train wreck.


----------



## crazyrvd123 (Dec 17, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Believe That said:


> The ascension finisher is beyond terrible



Five fucking years in development, five fucking years, and that is what they could come up with. Just embarrassing.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Sheamus vs Bryan is such a troll job. Going to be a good match though.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

We don't we never get backstage stories/promos of the tag team division? What's the point of watching them fight when there's no feud?

And why are the Primetime Players back together?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm confused, did we just witness a WWE style PG gay bashing because of Young's recent tweets? What's with his facial hair, he trying to look straight? lol.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Woot Woot Reigns out next!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Note to self: hope that everyone I like in NXT stays in NXT forever


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Damn Vince is just ruining those guys >.<.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I am so ready for HHH's WWE.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So the Regins Train is up next, what derails him first the boo's or his own promo?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Paige and Emma are tagging tonight, fun app segment lol

Paige walking away Emma behind her 

'no no no,don't do the dance, hands in your pockets' lol.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MaskedKane said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but I'm sure Roman will be making his usual confused face


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Cena now right?


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

guess vince just realized its black history month, threw r truth into a pointless midcard fued and the reformed for no other reason than creative had nothing for either of them players beat the decension.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

First brock and now darren young. Hey guys thats paiges quote.
Decent match. Kinda sloppy in some spots.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Decent reaction.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns don't fall on the vagina juice walking to the ring. You know they ain't moping that shit up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Did any Rock movies get nominated at the Oscars? I know he got a nomination at the Razzies


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

2/10 promo incoming


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:reigns :reigns


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Nice reaction for Mr. Reigns


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

dat one high pitch girl scream when his music just hit


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns with dat pop.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So The Rock gets congratulated for just showing up to an event?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

is it just me or are is initial cheer seemed to be piped in since it always dies after a few seconds and then you get boos LOL


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

He gets so many high pitched cheers.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Rock quoting the real GOAT: Phil Collins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

'Proved the critics wrong' :cole

yeah........


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That's the reaction the next top guy gets. Jesus christ wwe have fucked up.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here comes 10 pages discussing whether or not Roman got booed or cheered


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bad News Barrett is now 0-6 in televised non-title matches since winning the IC title


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Damn women screaming for Reigns making it sound as if he's over. :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*I swear to God my ear drums burst a little bit more every single time those overly thirsty women scream...*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



TheLooseCanon said:


> Sheamus vs Bryan is such a troll job. Going to be a good match though.


Do you remember the 2/3 falls ? :banderas


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Y2-Jerk said:


> dat one high pitch girl scream when his music just hit


Pretty much.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Congratulations to the Rock?? He didn't door win anything, he just presented a award.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

INSTANT MUTE


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The screams from da bitches when Romans music hits :lol


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

why the fuck am i watching this its infuriating


----------



## adamtj14 (Jun 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Randy Orton - The only man who goes to a "Professional Business Meeting" in trunks!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

oh no

oh no, no, no


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

But he didn't go through 29 people?


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Don't tell me he's gonna cut Cena promos :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Headliner said:


> Reigns don't fall on the vagina juice walking to the ring. You know they ain't moping that shit up.


Between him and Orton that main event tag match is going to have the first rows ovulating.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

All those women shrieking for Reigns. You could have sworn Reigns is a stripper at a Bachelorette party or a Magic Mike II screening.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Is he gassed yet?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> That's the reaction the next top guy gets. Jesus christ wwe have fucked up.


Welcome to 2015.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Who is this rudy poo


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns is over. Can't deny that.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Talk about Jack and Jill!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

New found respect for Roman


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Yes people, those are cheers.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

God this is terrible.

Get this geek off my TV.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lets pretend they aren't popping for Reigns now. rabble rabble


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman to the rock


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

He didn't go through 29 other people? He came in like the mid 20s and eliminated like 4


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Cyon said:


> Well at least PTP have the rub of being the first team to defeat the Ascension.
> 
> ......right guys? Good lord what a joke :lol


Pretty sure that the word wasteland is now code someone or something in the company being a joke:

- Barrett has been using his Wasteland finisher more often as of late
- The Ascension were welcomed to the wasteland by having their winning streak broken already
- Though it hasn't been used on-air as a description for obvious reasons, the mid-card itself being a barren wasteland due to no long-term interest from the higher ups


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Awful promo already :lmao

And the women there are hilariously pathetic. My God. Close those holes.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns with dat Steiner maths again ... you came in at 19 or something mate, you didn't go through 29 other superstars lol.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lets.DoOoo.ThIIss


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm starting to somewhat like Reigns, but he needs new music, a new entrance, and new(or at least slightly different) ring attire. Need to break away from The Shield gimmick.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The long hair hides the earpiece which Vince is screaming in to


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Daniel Bryan, this is going to be interesting.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Kinda late to the party, whats the headlines so far?


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

At least he hasn't flubbed his lines yet.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

YES YES YES YES YESYES THE GOAT THE GREAT ONE


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Phaedra said:


> Paige and Emma are tagging tonight, fun app segment lol
> 
> Paige walking away Emma behind her
> 
> 'no no no,don't do the dance, hands in your pockets' lol.


Prediction!

Whatever team wins, it doesn't matter. Post match beatdown Emma gets taken out, the Bella's beatdown Paige viciously then AJ makes the save.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Keep pumping in that crowd noise wwe. 2015 version of the Indy Colts from 2004


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

FUCK this better not be round 2 of DB making Roman STRONG, it was bad enough last night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan you just lost a huge match. This isn't the time to YES.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan about to hijack his way into the main event watch


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

bryan gotta prop him up some more


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lets see if Daniel Bryan brings up the ref not counting the pin or if he is just going to be used to put over Reigns and give him a tongue bath


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

He is going to have to cut a long promo some day. Can't hide him.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Headliner said:


> Reigns don't fall on the vagina juice walking to the ring. You know they ain't moping that shit up.


They're aren't gonna mop that some neckbeards will wait till everyone is out and their gonna roll around it.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'll be honest. Bryan's pop sounded like high pitched women too. Maybe the women are just out in full force tonight, lol.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here comes Bryan to put Roman over AGAIN.....


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Sorry, but it is just a fact, Roman Reigns is more over during this episode than Daniel Bryan.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Daniel here to try to give off that respect rub again?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

You're going to tell me I got 10 plus years of these kind of promos to look forward to with Reigns as the top guy?

Ugh


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan lost his buzz 

Truth hurts


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


That's terrifying


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh shit a Squared Circle sign :lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"But to all of my doubters...." *Daniel Bryan's music hits* :done


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Memphis may have been "Roman Reigns" country. 


But it looks like Nashville is "Goatface Troll Beard Man Hillbilly" country.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

"One of the greatest main-events"? Really Booker?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan's gonna put Reigns over here.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ok now do the real arena noice please.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD GET DANIEL OUT THERE TO HELP GET ROMAN OVER - Vince


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman Reigns has the stiffest most boring promos ever. Holy shit son could you follow the script any tighter?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

One of the greatest main events?

Fuck off Bookah.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here comes Bryan putting over Reigns...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Getting boo'd :ti


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



JamJamGigolo said:


> They have Titus hugging and dancing with some gay dude with a black fauxhawk now. Prime Time Playas? No... That is not what a playa looks like. Poor Titus, I didn't think he could get any lower than teaming with Slater. Everytime I think WWE has bottomed out, they find a way to dig deeper.


Homophobe much?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

kiss his ring, bryan!


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

roman reigns carried that goat faced freak to his best match,so suck his big bla.....samoan dick.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Diamondando112 said:


> He didn't go through 29 other people? He came in like the mid 20s and eliminated like 4
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And he was taking a nap in the corner for most of his time in the ring


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman will be cutting Cena promos now? Lord help us.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fuck ROman laughing about this. Stay in character


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman's got to quit with that cheesy ass smiling.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

inkman


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

dem fake ass blue lenses on roman


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



AJrama said:


> Sorry, but it is just a fact, Roman Reigns is more over during this episode than Daniel Bryan.


If you genuinely believe that, you are officially mentally retarded.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

NJ next week.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

YES YES YES D-Bry!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

At this point it'd be less obvious if Bryan just blew Reigns there.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Not watching the show but following the results on bleacherreport and went to catch the opening segment.

Good promo by Randy and great reaction from the crowd. And some jackasses have the nerve to say he's not over. fpalm Why are they still doing this shit with teasing Orton in the Authority? Steph sounded desperate like she wanted the D when she begged him to come home. :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Are they trying to paint Bryan as a heel? 

Really? Seriously?!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



chargebeam said:


> "One of the greatest main-events"? Really Booker?


3 star match somehow became a 5 star match


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

HEEL TURN WTF


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

DB the GOAT.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*Bryan has grown immensely on the mic. I am impressed.*


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Time for the guy whose in the WM Main because Vince loves DA LOOK


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Are they turning Bryan heel

I do like this new edge on Bryan, its about time


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

FUCKING GOAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

God they are ruining Daniel Bryan to save Reigns.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

while polarized crowd. Awesome! They still beefin even tho they shook hands last night tho? 


but whatever ... i like it...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Damn,bryan shootin'


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

What!? I though we're done with this!!


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *Bryan has grown immensely on the mic. I am impressed.*



Agreed completely. He's become top-tier.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Damn. Bryan with the sour grapes. Kind of love it.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan with a shoot ? :mark:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Sazer Ramon said:


> Fuck ROman laughing about this. Stay in character


Cena.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Daniel Bryan going in dry, no lubricant! :jay2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So Roman wins the Rumble and beats Bryan at Fastlane, yet Bryan still is going to whine? Honestly he's just looking pathetic at this point.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

db is the greatest guys. admit it now.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan is going to endorse Reigns


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Are they trying to turn Daniel heel?
Cause he's going to have to say the N word or kill a baby before that happens


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan is sooo much better than Reigns on the mic


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan goint to turm himself heel kissing Roman's ass lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Now bryan has to put him over. have some pride fpalm


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This dude DB really hates Roman damn :lol


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Douche Bryan.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

lol at people acting like Reigns isn't over with this crowd :ti


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Yup kiss that ass bryan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

'D-Bry likes Reigns, you should too' bullshit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heel? WTF?


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Come on crowd, have some symphy, don't boo Reigns you might hurt his feelings.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh fuck this BS.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Great friggin promo DB


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They're just making Bryan do The Awkward Rock Arm Raise to try and get the Bryan fans to accept Reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh then are just having Bryan cut this amazing promo just to put Reigns over since Reigns cant cut a promo.

Fuck you Vince. I love how they use Bryans ability and his promo skills just to make Roman look strong and Roman is the guy going on to main event WM


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Here IT COMES, just so god damn pathetic all to make Roman look STRONG, fuck off it's 2015 NOT 1985.

:vince Please like him, please like him he'll be mildly better than Cena I promise just like him DAMNIT


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lmao:lmao CLASSIC Vince McMahon right here making the smarks guy put over HIS guy. 

:vince


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Daniel carried Roman through his first watchable match
Now carrying him through a promo 

Hope he's getting most of Roman's paycheck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wow. Daniel Bryan is now the exciting mic worker. What a change 3 years makes.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

BOOOOOOO, how forced is this garbage. Fuck this right off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lmao


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

ugh


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan kissing Romans ass lol


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan is the total package.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

First half of the promo sure seemed a lot more genuine...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Gotta make him look strong etc


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh fuck off.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Midnight Rocker said:


> Bryan's gonna put Reigns over here.


I think he is. 


But the audience is Racist as fuck!

and aren't going to buy it. 


It's like Obama campaigning in West Virginia, and he have to make peace with Hillary by the DNC convention. 

^^
That's a true story btw.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

lmao at the crowd booing


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns is going to cuckold him with brie later.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Vince going " make reigns look good you goat face troll God damn it"

Fuck U vince 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan going to turn himself heel kissing Roman's ass lol. He called Reigns Sir lmao. Vince scripting them promos. Make Roman look strong!


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

It's terrible that Bryan _has _to do this to get him over.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh good fucking god they really want us to love this guy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Now bryan has to put him over. have some pride fpalm


Fastlane doesn't correct the problems Reigns has, so the putover job will keep going on and on and on and on... ho hum


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This endorsement crap fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Sir? Really Bryan. Man, Vince is having you lay it on thick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I farted sign lol


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Vince, you're the worst.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Watching Bryan have to throw himself under the bus like this is heartbreaking. So much of his overness has been squashed in this mess.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan with so much love for Roman.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

DB putting over big guys for Vince.

Atta' boy Daniel :vince2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



TheLooseCanon said:


> 'D-Bry likes Reigns, you should too' bullshit.


That was happening? I thought about switching over but May is in a Ferrari right now. Too entertaining to switch over... an actual entertaining car wreck could happen.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Why do they keep bringing up booing when all the crowd is doing is cheering Roman as loud as possible.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Anybody need my bucket? I just finished using it.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They are taking advantage of what a good guy Daniel Bryan is because he's basically putting over Reigns more than anyone could reasonably expect.


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

You jealous fucking midget, get the fuck out the ring and let the man have his spotlight bitch.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

You can't cover Romans flaws forever, wwe.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So he doesn't hate him, interesting.

He put him over, you lookz strong Roman :vince


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That was fucking lame.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

'I like Roman now!'

said easily brainwashed marks.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Daniel Bryan trying to endorse Roman to steal some of his fanbase. He's the new Cena.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is terrible. So terrible.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

bryan is so beta. fpalm


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

It makes me think less of Bryan whenever he comes out and puts stupid Reigns over.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So everyone is going to cut a promo except for Reigns. Seems about right.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*:maury

Fucking Bryan...too goddamn humble. No one so talented should have to put over someone else as poorly talented as Reigns.

Utterly revolting.*


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Frost99 said:


> FUCK this better not be round 2 of DB making Roman STRONG, it was bad enough last night.


oh my god this is embarrassing. calling him sir, you're better than me. fuck this fucking fucking fucking fucking fucking fucking company


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

fuck this shit. fuck wwe, fuck reigns, fuck vince.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Could Bryan turn heel tonight and screw over Reigns?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heyman! :mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So Daniel Bryan is doing what Cena is supposed to do pass the torch? Fuck me sideways get the BARF BAG, now rub the salt in the wound by TEASEING Lesnar & Bryan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Paul is in the house!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan and Randy for the official double turn tonight..


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Fuck this company.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That chubby dude with the pink Macho Man shirt is marking HARD for Reigns.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

that was legit pathetic 

seriously one of the saddest most desperate attempts to get someone over in wrestling history


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

what did I just watch ffs. NOOOOOOO

here come Paul for the save.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The jist of Heyman's upcoming promo - his name is Paul Heyman. His client will not be beaten at Mania. 

Ok Heyman


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:ti fucking pathetic. Next we'll have Hogan and Flair putting over Reigns.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Those piped in cheers :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heyman !!!! :mark:


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That was incredibly disgusting


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan was great again but this time on the mic... Gutted he has to face shemaus at mania


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

How sickening.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That Heyman tease :lmao They fucking know it and just rubbing it in :lol :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They couldn't pay the champ to come out tonight?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

lol I do love everyone saying Paul's name with him.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wait...hold the fuck up.

Did Bryan call him sir?

Bryan really looking like a geek bruh :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

heyman, Bryan :lol


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

now heyman gotta put the boy over.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Don't tell me they're going to have Heyman put Reigns over.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Vince probably told Bryan "If you go out there and put over Reigns some more, maybe i'll extend your match with Sheamus to 10 minutes."


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Commercial break on Top Gear.. switch over and immediately I feel this dark cloud and oppression. Maybe I shouldn't have switched over. I was feeling good before


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The jist of Heyman's upcoming promo - his name is Paul Heyman. His client will not be beaten at Mania. 

Ok Heyman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Vince has to go. Seriously.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan is a very good sport. props to him


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Everyone has to make Roman to look strong.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Poor Paul, having to do this entire feud by himself.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I love how everyone has to cut Reigns promos for him


LOL Paul Heyman getting the fans to hate Reigns again


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Pulled a Cena using Bryan and Heyman to get Reigns is over.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So now Heyman is congratulating Roman


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

At this point Lesnar may just hand Roman the title out of fear of stepping in the ring with him.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

That was incredibly cringe-worthy, even by WWE standards.

Roman can't cut a promo to save his life, so they have Bryan lay before him and say he's so much better than him.

And now, it's Heyman's turn to wank his ego. While he does nothing.

What the fuck is wrong with this company.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I Hope Lesnar appears today at RAW


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lmao What is this?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:ti

what the fuck


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns > Everyone. Hahahahhahahhahahahahaha


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The endorsement continues :ti


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I foresee another 10 years of WWE exhausting all their resources trying and failing at getting Reigns over.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is the worst segment in a while. Everyone knows they're forcing Bryan to put reigns over, they're not buying it. They're pushing him as a face, and only women care for him. They're not buying it. It's embarassing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Oh get the fucking fuck outta here.
Fuck.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

WWE putting Reigns over everyone.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

'Roman won't get over? Goddamnit! Lets get the most over guy on the roster to lose to him clean, and then endorse him!'

'Vince, why didn't we just get Bryan to face Lesnar in the first place?'

:vince6


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So much ass kissing.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Stop this ridiculous stuff Vince.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



Créole Heat said:


> :ti fucking pathetic. Next we'll have Hogan and Flair putting over Reigns.


Well let me tell you something brother! Dude that was such a great match you had and I came out here to congratulate you sir.

Wooo to be the man you got to beat the man and that you did so congratulations sir.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

God you idiots that are saying piped in cheers


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So help me God if Bryan D turns on Reigns in the main event tonight... :jordan5



And holy fuck, Meltzer may be on to something regarding the rumor about Heyman allying with Reigns by turning on Brock at 'Mania. :shiiit


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman Reigns is truly the new John Cena. 

Vomit inducing segment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns circle jerk confirmed.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

omg this is hilarious

Bet on Reigns every time you guys. Paul Heyman said so you guys.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

get the fuck out of here


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Empty to the locker room and have everyone put over Roman Reigns!

It will work.

The boo's will stop.

:vince3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Ok...this is sickening fpalm fpalm


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Even Heyman is kissing Reigns ass, sick absolutely sickening.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Hey its wwe Monday night kiss regins ass losing respect for Heyman now


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

wat r u doin', Heyman? You're just making everyone boo Reigns even more.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol

Fans like stop putting this fucking guy over :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

OH HELL NAWW


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Everyone sucking Reigns' cock.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Man, Paul E is undoing the Bryan putover job, heeling Reigns up against past legends


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Is Heyman burying him intentionally? The crowd isn't going to swallow that? What... huh?? Smoking something Heyman?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

All those boos but when he got to Cena. LOL


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman looked sincerely touched by the DB promo. That was great. 

Heyman poking the nest of smarks big time, lol. Love it.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Roman Reigns must got a big dick. Vince McMahon must of walked in on Reigns changing and nearing passed out cause this is fucking crazy:lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heyman. :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns is fucking pathetically awful.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns is seriously getting jerked off tonight


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heyman has never got so much heat just trying to put reigns over :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

John Cena in the past 13 years :maury


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

OMG! WTF is Paul Heyman actually saying!!!! This craziness!!! He basically called the crowd idiots and said he'd beat all those greats if he was around in those eras!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I like this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Wow, this is so sickening.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heyman acknowledging Cena's proverbial 10 year title run


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

All this Roman Reigns dicksucking is fucking atrocious. fpalm


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Lmao! Reigns got boo'd against every top face since Hogan, except Cena. hahaha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

FUCK YOU PAUL!!!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Paul you kidder. :laugh:


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Jesus christ, what is this? The Roman Reigns dick suck hour?

They literally gonna have every legit person come out and say Reigns is amazing just to try and get him over?!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lmao :lmao :lmao This fuckin' segment


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*Reigns is such shit that he has to be put over on the mic by Heyman.

He can't even put himself over the mic and I'm supposed to believe Reigns could go over Austin? :maury

Get the fuck out of here, this is pathetic.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heyman knows about money,


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Good god how much money did they bribe heyman to say this.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Everyone putting Roman Reigns over, except himself.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Daniel "The Crutch" Bryan.

That whole promo and the Heyman start was pretty despicable. Turned it off.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The funniest thing is : they actually think it's going to make us like him.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

The fuck is wrong with that twat in the Macho Man shirt?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is disgusting.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Reigns looking like Steph Curry with the wrist the boy.

JUST STRONG AS FUKKKKKK :vince


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Is heyman really saying this shit? jesus christ


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*JUST NO FUCKING WORDS FOR THIS CIRCLE JERK​*


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is pathetic lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I love the sarcasm in Heymans voice at the words Vince is making him say


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Come on Paul, just blow Roman in the ring why don't you. Fucking hell.


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm starting to think Paul will turn on Lesnar at Mania.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

*2/23 RAW Discussion - REIGNS IS READY...*

THAT Heyman trolling. :lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I don't know whether to find all this stuff hilarious or sickening.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is just too much :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Reigns circle jerk confirmed.


Circle jerk involves more than one. It's like an assembly line to just jerk him off.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is legitimately sickening how they are putting over this guy whose done f-all to deserve it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They gonna turn Reigns heel with all this putting over tonight.

:ti

Idiots.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

At the WRONG time.

That was nice, Heyman.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This is bullshit. 



Reigns need to shut Paul Heyman up. 


Stone Cold would have stunned Paul Heyman by now. This lip service is just a game to sike Roman Reigns out.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

If Reigns superman punches that man in the pink shirt in the crowd then i'll be his number 1 fan.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Waiting for roman to say, "I'll cock my fist and slay your beast paul"


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Jesus, can you at least let Reigns finish before you jerk him off again Vince.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

:lmao One big Roman Reigns celebration


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I'm on my way to work... This thread makes me think this is the worst segment ever.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



MEMS said:


> Roman looked sincerely touched by the DB promo. That was great.
> 
> Heyman poking the nest of smarks big time, lol. Love it.


Indeed, I think there would almost be a riot when he was talking about how Roman > SCSA, Rock lol


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Bryan takes a gassed Reigns to Roman's best match of his career, does a clean and clear as crystal job to the guy and you'd think that would be enough.

Nah, he's gotta go out to the ring and call a guy who is a fraction of the athlete and wrestler *SIR* like some Peppermint Patti jabroni. 










You know, if Reigns fucked Bryan in the mouth, Reigns would really look strong. Take that yum rocket, take it goddammit!

:vince3

All you motherfuckers thinking that Reigns is going heel at WM are gonna be sorely disappointed. This guy is Samoan Cena. If you don't like him now, you're gonna be out of your mind in 2020 when Reigns still hasn't progressed in appearance, persona, mic work and ring work but he's still getting smashed in that top spot.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

*JUST NO FUCKING WORDS FOR THIS CIRCLE JERK​*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

This segment is dragging now. still wont let roman carry a segment on his promos alone.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*



legendfan97 said:


> All those boos but when he got to Cena. LOL


I'm dyin'. :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

First Bryan putting Reigns over, now Heyman.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Crowd is getting restless


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Is Reigns banned from speaking?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

I feel ashamed for Roman 
This is embarrassing


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

They're trying to make us believe Roman Reigns can beat the man that Undertaker and John Cena could not beat.

Really.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Come on Lesnar, get to the ring!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

So Rock and Bryan among others have just had their soul sucked out of them to try and put reigns over..No other purpose in their careers..


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean & Vietnam Wars*

Heyman is such gold on the mic. Dam it he needs to be paired with Reigns


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: 2/23 RAW Discussion - REIGNS IS READY...*

Roman Reigns vs Triple in 2000, 2002, and 2003...Heyman's money should be on Triple H.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Just end this segment already, Heyman just said Reigns could beat all the past Legends in their prime to make Reigns look strong, this is horrible.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Paul Heyman could cut a promo on a broomstick and make it believable

Oh wait, he's cutting a promo on Roman Reigns, same thing.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

He's already in front of you. You just asked him to revolve around you a few degrees.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is pathetic having Bryan and Heyman come out just to kiss his ass


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Snake Plissken said:


> Even Heyman is kissing Reigns ass, sick absolutely sickening.


This.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

RIP WWE


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This segment sucks now.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reigns has nothing lol.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: 2/23 RAW Discussion - REIGNS IS READY...*

I feel ashamed for Roman 
This is embarrassing


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my god.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

reigns is literally the best superstar in history according to heyman? jesus christ could you try any fucking harder to get this hack over


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WWE needs to permanently take the mic away from Reigns. This guy is a clown.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Roman reigns should start skiting the way heyman says Brock Lesnar


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Brock Lesnar is hardly a defending champion


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Reigns getting What? Chants.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

one versus all


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

He's a Samoan guys, don't forget that.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

This should've ended when Bryan left.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So cena is writing promos for his successor


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone notice how Heyman said his client will win at WM31......didn't necessarily say Brock will be his client come the end of WM31


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

I thought dick sucking wasn't allowed on a PG show.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh GOD! NOOOO! Someone, save us! Get that mic away from him and run!!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: 2/23 RAW Discussion - REIGNS IS READY...*

WHAT'S THIS MORON MUMBLING ABOUT


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Akward


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Samoan Blood Boiling? :vince

Oh my :vince

Reigns :vince

Oh my Reigns :vince

We gotta push you to the top :vince

Right after you leave my office :vince


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ugh. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

cringe worthy Reigns getting what'ed :lmao


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Decent promo from Reigns.

Still sickening hearing the fucking cocksucking.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Isn't Brock supposed to be here?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reigns could beat all legends, in their prime. :y2j


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought lesnar was there tonight?... Hmm


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Half of WF is committing suicide after that segment.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lmao @ how angry some of you guys are getting 

Solid promo by Reigns too!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'when I'm done he aint gonna like me anyways, beleee that' 

errr what?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Taker getting ready for bray:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save us Cena from Roman! lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Decent promo from Reigns.


*Braces for a :shitstorm*


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Roman is a fucking joke; he can't speak for shit.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Even the spanish commentators are putting Reigns over all the time

fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

'He ain't gonna like me anyways'

....


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That was so bad, I BELEE DAT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shut the fuck up, Booker. Retard. To be kind.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

1 Year Anniversary of the Network. Whoopee doo


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Reigns might be the fuckin worst mic worker in the entire WWE tbh. He is so fucking bad. So awkward delivery.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

God fucking damnit, Roman.

One of your closest friends is Dean fucking Ambrose. You'd think you can work on your damn delivery.

There IS potential in Roman but it's not out yet. And it won't make it in time for WM, I fear.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns just isn't good on the mic... AT ALL


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

"Happy Birthday" is not public domain. WWE now owes someone licensing fees. Good job, Booker.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> Bryan takes a gassed Reigns to Roman's best match of his career, does a clean and clear as crystal job to the guy and you'd think that would be enough.
> 
> Nah, he's gotta go out to the ring and call a guy who is a fraction of the athlete and wrestler *SIR* like some Peppermint Patti jabroni.
> 
> ...


He's not Samoan Cena. Wash yourself of Cena. 

You're witnessing something NEW, but you guys have your blinders on trying to justify what you're seeing.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Heyman just goes out there and makes this feud watchable...

... and Reigns then starts speaking and undoes everything. 

I :lmao at how hard they have to put Reigns over. This crowd was very mixed for Reigns so I'm certain Wrestlemania is going to be a completely anti-Reigns. Reigns has to turn heel and Heyman has to become his mouthpiece, because that's the only way this works.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hmmmm I have a feeling Taker getting payback for his lost against Lesnar. However, Roman will lose that belt to Seth. Calling it.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Reigns defiantly had a decent promo. Props to him.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Seth's facial expression doe


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Good God I feel like I've just drown.. couldn't they have at least spaced those segments out in two different hours?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Is it me, or the camera kept zooming in closer on Roman's face?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry, but this is getting beyond ridiculous. At first I hoped Heyman was being sarcastic, but no, he seriously said Roman is better than everyone in history except for Lesnar. Holy shit


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That promo by Heyman made me fucking puke...fucking disgusting shit.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Why do they bother about those marathons when everything they air is available on demand?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Undertaker should have come out made a 5 minutes entrance tip his hat and then say congratulations sir. Would have made that segment money


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That segment is not going to help Reigns. Vince just doesnt get it.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't tell me the Usos win the belts back tonight ffs


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Cesaro and Kidd actually beat the tag team Cenas?!?!?!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So there will be a double turn for both repsective teams in the main event tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the fuck are they forcing so much on this dude when it's clear that they aren't even confident in his abilities...to the point that the Rock, Bryan and Heyman will cut promos for him defending him? And once again, another tag match.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

That was brutal. I'm glad my my subscription ends before WM


----------



## Phoenix rising (Jan 30, 2015)

Best promo reigns has done he needs to project his voice he was quiet


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Shut the fuck up, Booker. Retard. To be kind.


Why, given the state of affairs I would say retards are running the company, Booker, Regins, Vince, Cena they all fit right in.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

It's a good thing my comp was near my bathtub, because a bucket wouldn't have been enough.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Even the spanish commentators are putting Reigns over all the time
> 
> fpalm


Yeah dude, and they're even trying harder that the english ones. Carlos was saying "Now you tell me that this young man can speak from his heart, what a great talker Roman Reign is!"

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Worst push ever incoming.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Taker getting ready for bray:


He is jacked 

Already looks better then last years WM


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

How could Heyman do this to us? :bean


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Taker getting ready for bray:


What a surprise, the photos taken of Taker to make him look bad aren't reliable to his actual look/health

It's funny watching people every year go on about how he looks so terrible, yet WM rolls around every year and he looks fantastic.


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

At this rate the main event on the go home show before 'Mania will be Brock coming out and sucking Roman's dick and just surrendering the title to him rather than face him.


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Fuck they are pulling out all the stops trying to make this cocksucker look strong. LoL


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> Anyone notice how Heyman said his client will win at WM31......didn't necessarily say Brock will be his client come the end of WM31


Word. Meltzer may be on to something about the rumor earlier regarding Heyman turning on Brock and allying with Reigns.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well according to that promo this motherfucker Reigns can cure cancer, end world hunger, bring peace to the middle east & bring Kim K and Amber Rose together. Why even have a match at all?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

They need to have two people come out and say Roman Reigns is amazing please support him now.
Yeah I was okay with Bryan doing it but then Heyman coming out and hitting the smart mark sweet spot.....yeah this is exactly the type of thing that will get him having mixed reactions for a while.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It doesn't matter how much talking up for Reigns they do, he needs to perform and improve in all aspects. Win people over in the ring and i think he can do it though.


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

That segment....I'm at a lost for words


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Even with Heyman around, I just completely tune out every time Reigns is on TV now. I didn't know a wrestler could be this boring, Did anything happen? I can't believe this Roman kid is making me miss Cena.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

That was the most crushing, heartbreaking segment I can ever recall watching.

I stopped watching WWE for 6 years after watching for 10, so I know I can quit. I think the time may be now to leave it behind.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What a surprise, the photos taken of Taker to make him look bad aren't reliable to his actual look/health
> 
> It's funny watching people every year go on about how he looks so terrible, yet WM rolls around every year and he looks fantastic.


Fantastic? Really?

:ti


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> Why the fuck are they forcing so much on this dude when it's clear that they aren't even confident in his abilities...to the point that the Rock, Bryan and Heyman will cut promos for him defending him? And once again, another tag match.


They are trying to believe in the power of persuasion. They know some of the audience is gullible so they are attacking it. But like typical WWE, it's not working.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

So much butthurt in this thread :ti :ti 

"Bryan put over Reigns, how awful!" "Heyman put over Roman, sickening!" :lmao Its even more hilarious when you realize so much butthurt and all you people can do about it is post on a wrestlingforum thread. Good job, Keep it up. (Y) MARKS! 

Vince is laughing his way to the bank while ya'll sit here and cry on the internet.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL only Reigns can make people react this way.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected] the boos for when he said Roman would beat Austin/Hogan/Rock/Andre
But they cheered a little for him beating HHH and cheered loud for him beating Cena


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> Sorry, but this is getting beyond ridiculous. At first I hoped Heyman was being sarcastic, but no, he seriously said Roman is better than everyone in history except for Lesnar. Holy shit



Makes me feel sick


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> That segment is not going to help Reigns. Vince just doesnt get it.


He'll burn the WWE to the ground before he'll get it


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Word. Meltzer may be on to something about the rumor earlier regarding Heyman turning on Brock and allying with Reigns.


I said this should happen two months ago after the RR.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

This shit is disgusting.
Reigns looks like a male virgin waking up in the middle of a wild orgy not knowing what to do and how to do it.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Why the fuck are they forcing so much on this dude when it's clear that they aren't even confident in his abilities...to the point that the Rock, Bryan and Heyman will cut promos for him defending him? And once again, another tag match.


Don't forget Booker T selling an ok 3 star match last night as one of the greatest PPV mainevents of all time.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That Qatar advert was embarrassing


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

ClintDagger said:


> At this rate the main event on the go home show before 'Mania will be Brock coming out and sucking Roman's dick and just surrendering the title to him rather than face him.


Go on...... :vince


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Vince is OBSESSED with Roman, it's unhealthy.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Stone Cold clinching his fist right now.....


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Best part of raw was the ever so slight Bryan-Heyman tease.


Oh what could have been, Vince.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Believe That said:


> Lmao @ how angry some of you guys are getting
> 
> Solid promo by Reigns too!


Angry? I was petrified, almost peeing myself scared when he got that Mic...jesus, you'd think they'd learn by now.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Believe That said:


> He is jacked
> 
> Already looks better then last years WM


Yeah his back looks much bigger. Michelle also posted a series of videos with him in it where they're talking about a charity and he looks huge


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That segment showed Austin is still the most over wrestler. Crowd wasn't having Reigns is better than Austin.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

it is like wwe wants us to hate to roman

i have never seen a push this forced in the history of pro wrestling

i almost puked over the shit they had heymen say


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

"He ain't gonna like me anyways!"


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

This should be a good match


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

Good promo by Roman.

I like how everything he does can piss off some people here. :lol


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Heyman just turned heel on the IWC


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I switched during a commercial to come back to that Heyman promo.. then my box froze on USA for a lot of it and I was starting to panic. Thank god the fucking thing fixed itself and I could turn the channel back before I did something rash like I break the box.

Holy shit I thought last night was bad... but that was downright x rated microphone cock sucking by the WWE. I have NEVER seen a promo that desperate, the pathetic, and that vomit inducing..... and it was by Heyman?! WHAT IN THE FUCK?! 

O James, Jeremy and Richard... please bring harmony back to my soul after that jaunt in hell.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm nervous for this Tag Team Championship match, I just hope they don't have the Uso's win them back. Please have Natalya turn heel and slap the shit outta Naomi for getting involved though!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I totally understand that you have to put over the guy but come on. They just say that Roman is just better than anyone ever. Overbooked as shit.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boo these fucks


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> It doesn't matter how much talking up for Reigns they do, he needs to perform and improve in all aspects. Win people over in the ring and i think he can do it though.


It doesn't matter. Even if he does some people on here will never give him a chance.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That segment was truly sickening. Romans push is quite possibly the most forced in WWE history.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

As much as I like Roman, I still have Rock, Triple H, (Hollywood) Hogan, and Austin (overall) ahead of him.

I still enjoyed what Heyman said & it's not farfetched IMO, even if it was just to put over Roman. Chill out, guys. lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat anger by some of you......followed by still watching Raw every Monday :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol that little black Cena fan boy was into this Uso dance. 

Usos with the GOAT black party entrance.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Naomi...Oh LAWD!!!


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

You heard mr.smark god himself paul heyman

Roman vs andre,Austin,rock,hogan, bruno, el santo and he picks roman reigns supreme EVERY time

Hell i wouldnt be surprised if he ditched that white baboon lesnar at wm and joined the roman empire.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

All I don't understand is why Bryan said "Go and kick Brock Lesnar's ass for me". Why? Brock Lesnar never did anything to Bryan. Why would Bryan care if Roman Reigns beats him or not?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Uso's possibly the only thing more cringe than Roman


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why aren't they using Tyson's VASTLY superior theme?


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Scrotey Loads said:


> That was the most crushing, heartbreaking segment I can ever recall watching.
> 
> I stopped watching WWE for 6 years after watching for 10, so I know I can quit. I think the time may be now to leave it behind.


Its cute that you think the lack of you watching RAW everyweek even matters or that anyone gives a shit about it.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Usos win. Belee dat. Vince needs to sell WWE licensed face paint.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They refuse to take the training wheels off of reigns. This is the main event of Mania?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cesaro has the worst theme I've ever heard


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That segment showed Austin is still the most over wrestler. Crowd wasn't having Reigns is better than Austin.


Funny thing is, when Heyman listed all those names the only guy they didn't boo was Cena.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Why do I have this feeling the Usos are about to win the belts back...


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nattie


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> What a surprise, the photos taken of Taker to make him look bad aren't reliable to his actual look/health
> 
> It's funny watching people every year go on about how he looks so terrible, yet WM rolls around every year and he looks fantastic.


In my case it isn't that at all:

It's that he's a legend. He has absolutely nothing left to prove to anyone and shouldn't risk his health and possibly ending up crippled for life just to give us more "Wrestlemania moments". Retire with dignity, don't stay around forever, hurting your legacy like Flair, Foley and the rest.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Love me some Swinging Facts.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nattie


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman's push has started more forced than Cenas'. Scary.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New WWE Tag Team Champions!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Natalya is looking so attractive lately. Tyson is so lucky.


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Cesaro and Kydd really need to come out to Tyson's music.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well according to that promo this motherfucker Reigns can cure cancer, end world hunger, bring peace to the middle east & bring Kim K and Amber Rose together. Why even have a match at all?


Lmao!!!


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

JamJamGigolo said:


> Even with Heyman around, I just completely tune out every time Reigns is on TV now. I didn't know a wrestler could be this boring, Did anything happen? I can't believe this Roman kid is making me miss Cena.


Maybe that's the WWE's plan all along!

Force feed us Reigns until we're begging to have Cena back. :surprise:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Heyman just turned heel on the IWC


That's just being a good heel.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

AJrama said:


> All I don't understand is why Bryan said "Go and kick Brock Lesnar's ass for me". Why? Brock Lesnar never did anything to Bryan. Why would Bryan care if Roman Reigns beats him or not?


That right there made Daniel Bryan look like a straight BITCH


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Nattie needs more TV time


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Krispenwah said:


> Good promo by Roman.
> 
> I like how everything he does can piss off some people here. :lol


I know right? :lmao I'm loving it.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OH
YOU 
DIDN'T 
KNOW?

YOUR
ASS
BETTER 
CALL 
SOMEBODYYYYY!!!


YOU

DAMN 

RIGHT!

It's me, it's me it's that D-O DOUBLE G


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Nattie is hot as fuck... I would like to see her get a solid push


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Jordo said:


> Cesaro has the worst theme I've ever heard


Ever heard this theme? It's even worse...


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

legendfan97 said:


> Hmmmm I have a feeling Taker getting payback for his lost against Lesnar. However, Roman will lose that belt to Seth. Calling it.


You clearly don't know Taker. He isn't getting payback over losing clean. He didn't even seek payback when Lesnar beat him in HIAC. In fact, he did what Daniel just did with Reigns, called him the better man.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro has a championship!! It makes me want to cry tears of happiness. Some tears for Tyson too.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Nattie :O


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Orton wants to bury the hatchett alright, right into Seth's fucking skull
:maury


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

One thing to note about the thread title is that Roman Reigns also killed Bin Laden.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Dat anger by some of you......followed by still watching Raw every Monday :lol


Except I'm actually not... I switched over in a commercial and was met by that. Fuck, that's like walking in on your grandparents having sex. Scarred for life. I feel sorry for that live crowd having to stand there and listen to it.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Instead of having everybody talking about how Reigns is good, WWE should waste time in making Reigns improve


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lol that little black Cena fan boy was into this Uso dance.
> 
> Usos with the GOAT black party entrance.












For real.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Cesaro/Kidd! Woot.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

There is a #MyMoneyIsOnRomanReigns hashtag on twitter

For example:
Roman Reigns vs. The '72 Miami Dolphins #MyMoneyIsOnRomanReigns


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't believe they're turning Bryan tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WAIT A MINUTE HIS WIFE WAS A QUEEN! :jbl


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Usos better not win.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Krispenwah said:


> Good promo by Roman.
> 
> I like how everything he does can piss off some people here. :lol


you mean like Cena does?

Reigns is a was less greener version of Cena.

we were stuck with Cena for ten years, you want to be stuck with a worst version of Cena for the next 10?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I just love how WWE buries their talent/divisions. Only in WWE can you put two absolute cold, no momentum jobbers together and have them become Tag Champs fairly quickly.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wow, Jillian Hall still exists in WWE's canon?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hurry, the Usos haven't been champions for a day, better give them the titles back.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck YOOO. Can't stand these fuckers


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena you politician. Roman is after your spot. Do something.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol @ the new thread title though


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

checkcola said:


> There is a #MyMoneyIsOnRomanReigns hashtag on twitter
> 
> For example:
> Roman Reigns vs. The '72 Miami Dolphins #MyMoneyIsOnRomanReigns


WWE is gonna pick this up and use it push Roman even further


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Surreal as fuck to see Kidd and Cesaro as champions for the first time since 2010 and 2013, respectively.

Kidd's attire is still pretty chuckle-worthy with that CATS kickpad and the 9.99 on the side of his trunks. :hayden3


----------



## adamtj14 (Jun 15, 2014)

I never hated Cena, I thought he was over pushed for sure but tolerable and at least decent on the mic and had interesting albeit limited moves. Reigns for me in comparison is absolute dog shit, I'm sick of people kissing his ass and basically licking his balls for him. The guy can't go for more than 5 mins without running out of breath and his Mic skills are worse than 90% of the roster. I worry for the WWE with Reigns as the GUY. :/


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> OH
> YOU
> DIDN'T
> KNOW?
> ...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tony220jdm said:


> Nattie is hot as fuck... I would like to see her get a solid push


I'd give her a solid push alright :vince


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Ah, this is why I love wrestling forum. So many deluded Reigns fangirls on tumblr pulling the "WELL HE WON IT SO YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT" and "LOOK FANS CHEER HIM" and "OMG LOOK BRYAN PUT HIM OVER NOT LIKE HE WAS SCRIPTED TO DO SO HE REALLY THINKS REIGNS IS BETTER THAN HIM."

Good.
Fucking.
Lord.

And I love these ladies, I do, and they're chill for the most part, but good fucking lord they get their panties in the bunch if you don't worship that man's shit.

Jesus.*


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Very fun match.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Fuck it...I want a full blown Bryan heel turn tonight. Not gonna happen though.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Well this has been a crappy raw like always


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

It's time I stopped letting myself get angry and just sit back and enjoy the rise and fall of Roman Reigns. Y'all should too. We'll have a good laugh in the end.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Roman vs the '85 Chicago Bears, my money is on Roman. He may cure cancer, but how many submission holds does he know?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

New thread title is the best thing to have happened tonight, so far.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Who changed the title of this thread? i fucking love you lmfao.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> I can't believe they're turning Bryan tonight.


Face Sheamus vs heel Bryan at WM. :lel


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I said this should happen two months ago after the RR.


"You have given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> For real.


:lmao:lmao So using that on here. You know there will be some kind of foolery on this forum that will require this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I just love how WWE buries their talent/divisions. Only in WWE can you put two absolute cold, no momentum jobbers together and have them become Tag Champs fairly quickly.


Cesero and Kidd are two of the best wresters in the company. Just because are they booked like shit doest mean the are not talented. 

They are both way more talented than the USOS.

The funny thing is Vince only wishes Reigns had half the talent of Cesero


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I would not be surprised if WWE made Roman Reigns the first guy Brock Lesnar comes to respect. Legit.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I was looking up Fastlane results last night and found a good one...but they referred to Cesaro and Tyson Kidd as "the Brass Ring" as their tag name. I thought " I hadn't heard that one, but it fits and is a good one". 

No way was I going to buy Fastlane or get the WWE Network for that . Been disappointed way too many times.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ah, this is why I love wrestling forum. So many deluded Reigns fangirls on tumblr pulling the "WELL HE WON IT SO YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT" and "LOOK FANS CHEER HIM" and "OMG LOOK BRYAN PUT HIM OVER NOT LIKE HE WAS SCRIPTED TO DO SO HE REALLY THINKS REIGNS IS BETTER THAN HIM."
> 
> Good.
> Fucking.
> ...


It's just so annoying at this point.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ah, this is why I love wrestling forum. So many deluded Reigns fangirls on tumblr pulling the "WELL HE WON IT SO YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT" and "LOOK FANS CHEER HIM" and "OMG LOOK BRYAN PUT HIM OVER NOT LIKE HE WAS SCRIPTED TO DO SO HE REALLY THINKS REIGNS IS BETTER THAN HIM."*


And yet, when other undeserving people like Del Rio were winning the Rumble, these types of fans were nowhere to be seen.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The Uso's may have become incredibly stale, but you have to credit their consistency in putting on good matches. Especially with how overexposed they are.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Darkod said:


> So much butthurt in this thread :ti :ti
> 
> "Bryan put over Reigns, how awful!" "Heyman put over Roman, sickening!" :lmao Its even more hilarious when you realize so much butthurt and all you people can do about it is post on a wrestlingforum thread. Good job, Keep it up. (Y) MARKS!
> 
> Vince is laughing his way to the bank while ya'll sit here and cry on the internet.


Yeah, the fucking sperm bank by the sounds of things after he saw Roman on TV for fifteen minutes.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

adamtj14 said:


> I never hated Cena, I thought he was over pushed for sure but tolerable and at least decent on the mic and had interesting albeit limited moves. Reigns for me in comparison is absolute dog shit, I'm sick of people kissing his ass and basically licking his balls for him. The guy can't go for more than 5 mins without running out of breath and his Mic skills are worse than 90% of the roster. I worry for the WWE with Reigns as the GUY. :/


The mic work is what gets me. With the right ring guy, Reigns can be carried to half way decent match. But mic work is much different. You have to be able to carry your weight. He was horrible tonight.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Ah, this is why I love wrestling forum. So many deluded Reigns fangirls on tumblr pulling the "WELL HE WON IT SO YOU HAVE TO DEAL WITH IT" and "LOOK FANS CHEER HIM" and "OMG LOOK BRYAN PUT HIM OVER NOT LIKE HE WAS SCRIPTED TO DO SO HE REALLY THINKS REIGNS IS BETTER THAN HIM."
> 
> Good.
> Fucking.
> ...



>tumblr


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I know there are differences, but WWE going with Reigns over Bryan for the main event of WM feels like I think it would have felt if they went with Luger over Bret in 94...basically ignoring fan reaction and going with the muscular pretty boy who they want to push instead of the guy who's actually over.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

*2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*

I know this is fucked up, but I'd rather see Cena vs Lesnar in the WM main event. This situation is really that bad.

The worst thing is, the Roman fans are blissfully unaware that they (vince) have ruined Reigns.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Paige


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

I hate the usos sooo much shame there is no other legit tag teams these days


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> Cesero and Kidd are two of the best wresters in the company. Just because are they booked like shit doest mean the are not talented.
> 
> They are both way more talented than the USOS.
> 
> The funny thing is Vince only wishes Reigns had half the talent of Cesero


Of course. I'm fans of them. I am talking strictly their booking and how that effects things.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cyon said:


> I would not be surprised if WWE made Roman Reigns the first guy Brock Lesnar comes to respect. Legit.


"Roman, I respect you for beating me fair and square at wrestlemania, rendering my entire career in the wwe AND ufc useless. You may now take my wwe and UFC records and take my wife, sable to bed."


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

safc-scotty said:


> The Uso's may have become incredibly stale, but you have to credit their consistency in putting on good matches. Especially with how overexposed they are.


Yes, credit to them for doing a new Samoan drop variation every other match.


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

if the Usos don't get the belts back Rock will be very angry about the horrible treatment of his family :rock


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cesaro's uppercuts are utterly beautiful.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Phillies3:16 said:


> "Roman, I respect you for beating me fair and square at wrestlemania, rendering my entire career in the wwe AND ufc useless. You may now take my wwe and UFC records and take my wife, sable to bed."


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Of course. I'm fans of them. I am talking strictly their booking and how that effects things.


OH yeah for sure, its because the WWE has no continuity and they treat their real talent like shit

but when booked well those great talents can make us forget about their shitty booking.

This happens with Ambrose and Ziggler all the time.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Batz said:


> Yes, credit to them for doing a new Samoan drop variation every other match.


Well who pissed in your cereal :lol


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> Ever heard this theme? It's even worse...


Yeah I remember that from the 2001 royal rumble I heard it three times


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Only things to look forward to tonight:

Stardust shenanigans
Furthering of the Rollins/Orton feud
Wyatt/Taker GOAT feud


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright enough of the face version of the Headshrinkers. Just lose and fued bro vs bro and end it. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Happy for Kidd but this could of been Chris Hero is he just would of got his fat lazy ass in shape


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:hmm:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, the Rise and Fall of the Roman Lamepire. I like the sound of that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I can see it now:

"Roman, you are too much of a man for me to stay in WWE. I will now take my jabroni ass to where the little boys play in the UFC." :brock


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Naomi and Nattie

:jay


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You just know Naomi is wearing Uso's ass out everynight.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Does any one know if there planning on doing andre the giant battle royal again at mania?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Still got

main event tag match
wyatt
miz/sandow
goldust/stardust
rusev/cena
paige/bellas

stuff to deal with, gonna be pretty tightly crammed in to the last hour and a half


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cesaro and Kidd using the Kings' Swing. :clap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did call just call a legit move by its right now lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ref botch on tag


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That was a three ..


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Get her Nattie


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Well who pissed in your cereal :lol


Not Naomi


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA NATALYA


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This is a fun ass match :clap

Oh shit Nattie mean mushed her :lmao :lmao

LMAOOOO WTF? :lmao


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Nattie heel turn <3


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm surprised :lawler didn't walk out there, have another heart attack, and get Reigns to save his life.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This match is nice!

That was the best part of Raw so far.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

pull off her weave nattie.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nattie nip slip....save the tag division!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:yes


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

6 man tag at Mania. Either that or R-truth gets randomly inserted into this feud somehow


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Finally something entertaining tonight. Good heel turn, Naty.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent match until the finish.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

good match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Is nattie legitimately hurt.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Think the Nat Fall was botched there.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can Nattie and Naomi have a bra and panties match at Mania. Please? I'll sub to the network for 2 years if you do it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lmao:lmao So using that on here. You know there will be some kind of foolery on this forum that will require this.


YES


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like Usos will be winning the title at WM to go with their dad get in the HOF.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The old style wwf tag belts would look so much better on Tyson and cesaro


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn I think Nattie might have gotten hurt there


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Natalya was kind of hot being all aggressive on Naomi there.

FULL HEEL TURN FINALLY


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I wish they keep Nattie off my TV she is terrible 

Go back to training the future divas of this company please


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I like Natalya but she doesn't not play a good heel.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good. Fuck the Usos. Trash just like Reigns.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nattie finally turned heel. bama

Hopefully she's not legitimately injured though. :\


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, you can see Natalya's big nips. 
someone screen capture Natalya


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

The Usos just beat the tag team champions. TO THE BACK OF THE LINE!


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

I've had enough  I'm always against the idea of those that stop watching etc but enough is enough. Roman is simply not up to it, Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins shit all over him. Sick of the use, rinse, repeat mentality of this company. Same matches every fucking week.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

At least they are still champions and not those awful Usos.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Cesaro has the worst theme ever.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

My TV couldn't handle how strong Roman Reigns is, nearly had a power cut.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

For fuck's sakes give Cesaro/Kidd some new music. It's like they're playing that horrid music to spite Cesaro.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Only Reigns can turn WF on their heads. I have never seen a superstar not even cena do something like this. Reigns is one of a kind.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

LOVING the Cesaro, Kidd and Nattie faction! :mark:


----------



## empressromania (Feb 4, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> This shit is disgusting.
> Reigns looks like a male virgin waking up in the middle of a wild orgy not knowing what to do and how to do it.


As long as I am waking up with him, then that is just fine by me. It seems like too many of you want to take potshots at a man who has given his all and, somehow, still can't please the lot of you. Roman said after RR that he didn't mind if the fans booed, that he feels if the fans pay the money then they can do whatever they'd like. So, fortunately, for the lot of you who just seem to keep pissing in your own cups, I sincerely do not believe that RR cares about what any of you have to say. 

As long as he keeps showing the heart that he does, the potential inside of him, and keeps fighting for his place in the company, then I will always be a Roman Reigns mark. And damn proud of it!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Natalya, I just hope she's not legit hurt though. Looked like an awkward landing.


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Beautiful heel trio. Bless.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

When did Natalya get so hot?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro the 3rd wheel.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Hope Cena gets 'You passed out' chants


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> Yep, the Rise and Fall of the Roman Lamepire. I like the sound of that.


Keep dreaming pal. WWE is never letting the first guy to beat Lesnar for the title and end his dominant reign fail, no matter what happens.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pair Daniel Bryan with Rusev for christsakes


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cena is going for the divas title I thought


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

This Chappie movie looks pretty bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

LOL, no reaction from the crowd to the Bray/Taker graphic.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

WWE really really wants you know that Cena didn't tap out. I think Cole said the exact same thing earlier.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Nattie didn't hit the ring with her leg at all


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

She did fall rather awkwardly on her ankle. Could have rolled it there. 

Then again I don't give a shit. Go cry about it on Total Botches err Divas. Whatever. Fuckballs. 
Next. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"What's next for Cena"


The retirement home, now that BELEE DAT has the power to cure every single make a wish kid.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nattie finally turned heel. bama
> 
> Hopefully she's not legitimately injured though. :\


She may be, unless she's doing one hell of a sell job.

The landing didn't look good there.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Wyatt seriously needs to bring back the 'I'm here' entrance.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

He's ate more than fucking worlds judging by the size of him.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger on the App.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> I like Natalya but she doesn't not play a good heel.


Who cares, it's the divas...she'll be face in 3 days, heel again in 7, face/heel, it doesn't matter, it's the friggin' divas.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Stone Hot said:


> Only Reigns can turn WF on their heads. I have never seen a superstar not even cena do something like this. Reigns is one of a kind.



It's not Reigns doing this, it's Vince. Smh.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Darkod said:


> Its cute that you think the lack of you watching RAW everyweek even matters or that anyone gives a shit about it.


There are a number of people here who would care. I don't know what has caused you to be mean-spirited toward me, but it's unfortunate you feel that way. Fortunately, my interactions on this site are unanimously positive and respectful, which is why I like sticking around. 8)


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup! Cena DID NOT TAP!!!!

God forbid he gets something that could add a little bit of complexity to his character...


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Just watched Bryan put over Reigns at gun point. I never thought I'd see a wrestling segment that would make me more disgusted than Katie Vick did. Wow.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Please tell me Undertaker is at RAW, this segment should be great. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

empressromania said:


> As long as I am waking up with him, then that is just fine by me. *It seems like too many of you want to take potshots at a man who has given his all and, somehow, still can't please the lot of you. * Roman said after RR that he didn't mind if the fans booed, that he feels if the fans pay the money then they can do whatever they'd like. So, fortunately, for the lot of you who just seem to keep pissing in your own cups, I sincerely do not believe that RR cares about what any of you have to say.
> 
> As long as he keeps showing the heart that he does, the potential inside of him, and keeps fighting for his place in the company, then I will always be a Roman Reigns mark. And damn proud of it!


Why does it have to please us? We just don't like him, his best is obviously not good enough


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> I'm surprised :lawler didn't walk out there, have another heart attack, and get Reigns to save his life.


:vince5: "Lawler! Stop staring at the divas' donks and gorge your fatass on some fast food that we used to shamelessly promote on-air. But make sure you eat enough to the point of having a heart attack so Roman can show his strength some more by using the Superman punch as a defibrillator to resuscitate you, damn it!"


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

NEVER CHANGE WWE! LOL SERIOUSLY, LOL
Roman slowly starts digging his way out of the bad booking at Rumble and WWE throws him into a deeper hole with all this dick slurping.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stone Hot said:


> Only Reigns can turn WF on their heads. I have never seen a superstar not even cena do something like this. Reigns is one of a kind.


Cena's done this like four or five times. There were times when Cena won that shut this board down hard. Reigns is just the latest because it's so blatant it's shameful how hard they want people to like him yet don't want to put in the work to do that.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger vs Stardust confirmed for RAW.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh my god, my dream, Thwagger has to cut a promo on Stardust ... JOY.

he's up next againtht Thtardutht btw (lol, be happy Thwags is on RAW)


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bray wyatt :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Only Reigns can turn WF on their heads. I have never seen a superstar not even cena do something like this. Reigns is one of a kind.


You seem pretty level headed. Can you even imagine watching this so wrapped up in who wins and loses and so invested in certain guys? That's got to be miserable. 

People need to just relax and enjoy.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Even as soul-crushing as the Reigns segment was, I still haven't given up hope. Because we're halfway to getting through a Nashville show without having to see Florida Georgia Line.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

That new men's Nivea ad with those Liverpool footballers (I assume they are actual players) is one of the most stupidest adverts ever.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> I like Natalya but she doesn't not play a good heel.


So you're saying... she's a good heel?


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

Reigns is one of a kind? Maybe. When was the last time a shitty wrestler was given a monster push because of da look and Rock connections?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice photoshop they did of Vinnie Mac.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Vince is a genetic jack hammer.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :vince5: "Lawler! Stop staring at the divas' donks and gorge your fatass on some fast food that we used to shamelessly promote on-air. But make sure you eat enough to the point of having a heart attack so Roman can show his strength some more by using the Superman punch as a defibrillator to resuscitate you, damn it!"


LOL thats not even right.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

MEMS said:


> You seem pretty level headed. Can you even imagine watching this so wrapped up in who wins and loses and so invested in certain guys? That's got to be miserable.
> 
> People need to just relax and enjoy.


I know. I love both Reigns and Bryan and I'm interested in seeing how Reigns story goes for WM and the same with Bryan.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HERE WE GO TAKER RETURNS FUCKERS


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Bray vs Taker can be as good as Kane vs Taker at WM 14.......or as bad as Taker vs Bossman at WM15. It's a toss up really.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Healthy lifestyle. :jordan


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCK, blow Roman & suck off Vince ALL in the same night. Healthy lifestyle? Really even I don't buy that Maggle :jbl


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Andre Battle Royal confirmed.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Jordo said:


> Paige


WHERE!?!?!

DID I MISS HER!?!?!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yes, Miz can become the next Cesaro..


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> You just know Naomi is wearing Uso's ass out everynight.


That better be the other way around.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seems like taker shows up later and later every year. So I'm not expecting him for at least another week or two. Hope I'm wrong though


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Welp, looks like Mizdow is throwing Miz out of the battle royal.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

MEMS said:


> You seem pretty level headed. Can you even imagine watching this so wrapped up in who wins and loses and so invested in certain guys? That's got to be miserable.
> 
> People need to just relax and enjoy.


I do this every week & I enjoy the product.

I've tried to tell others the same but they just get so caught up in being a smark & who isn't getting pushed.

WWE doesn't care about wins & loses so just enjoy the matches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Marine 4 :HA Miz :HA Sandow :HA


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Sandow wins battle royale.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

The Miz confirmed in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol this is great


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mizdow getting star billing now! Fuck you Miz!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another Andre The Giant Battle Royal? I thought that was just a special match for WMXXX.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Miz :lol


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So no Miz vs Mizdow at Mania? Sigh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Mizdow's voice and look are just...really cool.*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Only Reigns can turn WF on their heads. I have never seen a superstar not even cena do something like this. Reigns is one of a kind.


I don't know, there's this one guy who still gets 50 page topics about him just for sneezing in the wrong brand of Kleenex.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

No.....not the André the Giant Jobber Royale.
Put it on the preshow. Hell, give Cameron vs. Rosa a match.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

lol Miz & Mizdow to be thrown into the battle royal


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

It's not about goddamn Reigns anymore. That level of dick sucking can normally only be seen on a fucking bukkake video on redtube. I would have needed a sick bucket if it was anyone else too. 

oh shit, no Mizdow vs Miz match at WM.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So what product will Sandow be pushing?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That better be the other way around.


Can't be all the time man. Sometimes she just puts it on you like that. :toomanykobes


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Who's the chick in the back wit dat ass???????


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Mizdow gonna win the Andre the Giant battle royal and immediately get jobbed out to the Miz left and right


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Miz is such a dick. Probably the only "superstar" I actually don't like.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

That wa epic last night


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So why does Bray want Taker back when if he wants him gone he doesn't have to say anything?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Iz dat de Undeetakur????????


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> So why does Bray want Taker back when if he wants him gone he doesn't have to say anything?


maybe he wants the power of the urn


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

CJohn3:16 said:


> The Miz confirmed in the Andre the Giant Battle Royal.


Don't you mean Mizdow confirmed to win the Andre The Giant Battle Royal?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

barnesk9 said:


> Who's the chick in the back wit dat ass???????


Me too


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey remember when Bray abducted Kane.........and nothing happened.

Good times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> It's not about goddamn Reigns anymore. That level of dick sucking can normally only be seen on a fucking bukkake video on redtube. I would have needed a sick bucket if it was anyone else too.
> 
> oh shit, no Mizdow vs Miz match at WM.


:lmao wonderful visual


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA it took almost two hours for RAW to get my undivided attention. I had it on in the background while doing other stuff but it sounded really boring, but I immediately looked up and focused when Mizdow came on. Now here comes Bray! Why don't they lead off with the guys with actual talent who are entertaining?!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You know it's like that Vince and management are so insecure about Reigns. They give this guy everything to make him look cool. Give him the Shield's entrance, music, and attire. Then tried to make him like Cena. Then have Bryan, who is the most over face in the company, and Heyman, who disses every wrestler he's come across that isn't Lesnar, put this guy over like he's fucking the best thing ever since the 69 position existed. Fuck, they go beyond their way to make him hateable.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> YES


I hate you, Amber. Yep!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> That new men's Nivea ad with those Liverpool footballers (I assume they are actual players) is one of the most stupidest adverts ever.


You didn't know that 

Henderson
Sterling 
And mignolet were liverpool players lol


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Anyone want to remind me why Sandow is a personal assistant? I understood the stunt double but don't get this part. 

Can't wait til these two are done with each other.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't wait for Taker to kick this losers ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

He's been home Bray. His ass has been home for a year. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Well thanks to that squeaking sound effect I'm now deaf.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> That better be the other way around.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This video package was fucking amazing. Thank you for existing Bray.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Great promo. :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

KingLobos said:


> Hey remember when Bray abducted Kane.........and nothing happened.
> 
> Good times.



Well it took Kane off our screens. So yes, good times.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

bray was great yesterday.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

That fog rolling off bray. Makes him look like the devil. Awesome effect


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wyatt smoked Undertaker's ashes while he was gone.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Oh fuck i was hoping for taker tonight.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bray wyatt is godly on the mic


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hey, remember when we were pissed Punk was #2 to Cena's #1 because we wanted Punk #1? Can we get that back please?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Wyatt, who cares. Cena buried you last year


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Mania match over a commercial, you say?

:edge2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Great to see Bray cutting amazing promos again and getting about from that stupid whole world in his hands BS


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Bray is the fucking GOAT.

This is how you sell a "passing of the torch" feud.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> So you're saying... she's a good heel?


If she had a Beth Phoenix-like push and be all "I'm a Hart, born to do this, better than all the other Divas, I deserve to be given everything" then yeah, I think she'd get over as a heel.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

Wyatt looks like he's jobbing.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Wyatt is fucking amazing.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Did Bray just rip-off Pennywise the Dancing Clown?

Come on mayne...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> You know it's like that Vince and management are so insecure about Reigns. They give this guy everything to make him look cool. Give him the Shield's entrance, music, and attire. Then tried to make him like Cena. Then have Bryan, who is the most over face in the company, and Heyman, who disses every wrestler he's come across that isn't Lesnar, put this guy over like he's fucking the best thing ever since the 69 position existed. Fuck, they go beyond their way to make him hateable.


this!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That was it? -_-


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

StarDust back to his original gear


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck of stardust you cat


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Not this doofus fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I really want a Rhodes Bros. rematch.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

So because "it's time for the Undertaker to go home," he wants him to show up after being gone a year?

This is stupid.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That was a nice Bray promo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Barney Rubble's voice in the WWE/Flintstone cartoon sounds awful.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I hate you, Amber. Yep!












You can't hate this.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Wyatt smoked Undertaker's ashes while he was gone.


:lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok now I think this Gold/Stardust shit is in the Rhodes genes. Dusty was probably doing some undercover Goldust type shit we don't know about before he decided to be black.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Hey, remember when we were pissed Punk was #2 to Cena's #1 because we wanted Punk #1? Can we get that back please?


:lol Guess we never know what we have till its gone


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Wyatt, who cares. Cena buried you last year


Loads of people care.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The Flintstones WWE DVD released tomorrow. Cue a long sigh.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

mattheel said:


> Did Bray just rip-off Pennywise the Dancing Clown?
> 
> Come on mayne...


I think bray saying "down here" was referring to hell, whereas IIRC pennywise wasn't talking about hell


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE & Flintstones......... 

What's next WWE & Barney and Friends. smh


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Solf said:


> Bray is the fucking GOAT.
> 
> This is how you sell a "passing of the torch" feud.


That was epic. That's why I proudly call him my favorite in WWE.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> You know it's like that Vince and management are so insecure about Reigns. They give this guy everything to make him look cool. Give him the Shield's entrance, music, and attire. Then tried to make him like Cena. Then have Bryan, who is the most over face in the company, and Heyman, who disses every wrestler he's come across that isn't Lesnar, put this guy over like he's fucking the best thing ever since the 69 position existed. Fuck, they go beyond their way to make him hateable.


And Reigns still got booed at the end.

That shit did him more harm than go with what Heyman said especially how being better than Hogan, Rock and Austin.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

So he's back to being Stardust like nothing happened? wtf?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Anyone remember kharma


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess the viewers weren't ready for all dat ass Cody was showing off in those tights last night.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Taker Wyatt should close the show. I'm dead serious.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Meanwhile, #GiveTruthAChance is still trending :lmao


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Just when i thought Stardust was becoming something different than Goldust 2.0 when he started using another ring gear, he comes out in the same jobber clothes as before fpalm


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

> - NXT star *Kalisto*, who made his WWE debut last week on Main Event, is backstage at tonight's Raw in Nashville, Tennessee and dressed to compete.



:mark:


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

bray easily the best talker in the company atm.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

joeycalz said:


> Taker Wyatt should close the show. I'm dead serious.


I'd be all for this if I didn't want so bad to hear The Second Coming at the end of the title match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You can't hate this.


*BUT I DO, DAMNIT!*

:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> Taker Wyatt should close the show. I'm dead serious.


HHH and Sting will because they know Lesnar vs Reigns will be shit on when Reigns goes over


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Loads of people care.


Yeah it must be that riveting writing and story


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

joeycalz said:


> Taker Wyatt should close the show. I'm dead serious.


They should, but isn't the tag closing?

I really hope Taker shows up tonight.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> So because "it's time for the Undertaker to go home," he wants him to show up after being gone a year?
> 
> This is stupid.


Go home to hell, the afterlife since he's "the deadman". Or was. Undertaker used to claim the souls of the opponents he debated and bray is playing off of that by saying he wants undertakers soul. It's not that hard to follow.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> I think bray saying "down here" was referring to hell, whereas iirc pennywise wasn't talking about hell


It doesnt matter what he was referring to when he said "here". It doesnt really change the fact that that was the direct line from It. The line was ripped off, for sure.

Great promo though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

joeycalz said:


> Taker Wyatt should close the show. I'm dead serious.


Why? So Taker can go out on top after beating Wyatt? How is that bigger than the world title match?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swaggie' time!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

GOAT Swagger in the building


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*SWAGGER ON RAW


to lose to Stardust of all people...*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

safc-scotty said:


> Meanwhile, #GiveTruthAChance is still trending :lmao


:lmao That lone made tonight a good Raw


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The thread title :done :lmao


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> Taker Wyatt should close the show. I'm dead serious.


I see what you did there.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

lols at if swaggs jobs to stardust


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh no, Jack Thwagger incoming!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Swaggy on TV!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*

Battle Of The Beards: Dusty Hill vs. Zeb Colter


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn. Gonna have to open up my Pokedex to read more on a random Jack Swagger.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Thwagger will be pissed. :lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Créole Heat said:


> A running knee to the face. Are you serious?


It reminds me of the shining wizard move, something that AJ has used/does use, maybe that's why I don't like it. 
I loved when Gregory Helms used it though, he executed it the best.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Thwagger meltdown incoming.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

As fucky as Raw is I actually like what their doing with Cody. Fuck the the Goldust thing though. 3 years to late. I think Cody will be major over afterwards and take MITB.

book it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> HHH and Sting will because they know Lesnar vs Reigns will be shit on when Reigns goes over


We know it will be a shit Mania but H vs a mid-50s Sting in his debut match and in the Main Event. Not wise.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Jack weedager


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

From one potential star(Wyatt) to another(Stardust).

Really think Stardust is capable of big things if they book him correctly.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Yeah it must be that riveting writing and story


My guess is its him being the most unique character in the company and him being the best mic talker in years.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

All these Mary J Blige gifs, shawty ain't been relevant since she cooned out for Burger King.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Really like Stardust's reaction to the Cody chants

I like that layer , it should drive him crazy and make him furious


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

joeycalz said:


> Taker Wyatt should close the show. I'm dead serious.


Need to close with a Bryan heel turn and return of dorky face Sheamus fella his ass down and save Reigns from the big bad Bryan. :lel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So Booker is just saying "Yeah, Dusty probably touched Cody, but I don't want to speculate."


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> You know it's like that Vince and management are so insecure about Reigns. They give this guy everything to make him look cool. Give him the Shield's entrance, music, and attire. Then tried to make him like Cena. Then have Bryan, who is the most over face in the company, and Heyman, who disses every wrestler he's come across that isn't Lesnar, put this guy over like he's fucking the best thing ever since the 69 position existed. *Fuck, they go beyond their way to make him hateable*.


Which is what's gonna make Reigns' heel turn all the sweeter when Heyman turns on Brock and takes on Reigns as his new client. :vince$


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Barney Rubble's voice in the WWE/Flintstone cartoon sounds awful.


So does that theme!! turn it down an octave or 4.. It wasn't glass shattering high pitch in the real cartoon, trust me I was alive for it! :lol


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Go home to hell, the afterlife since he's "the deadman". Or was. Undertaker used to claim the souls of the opponents he debated and bray is playing off of that by saying he wants undertakers soul. It's not that hard to follow.


So he's literally saying he's the next Undertaker?

I thought he wanted followers, not souls.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Remember when Booker tag teamed with Booker?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

SWAGGY WINS!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Swagger Won!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That diva finish.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jesus christ how quick did he tap then...


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger just won a match :ti


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Swagger will be better off in TNA.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Why exactly is Cody losing?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Swaggs with the win!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Swagger didn't even lock in the hold and Cody was still tapping!!!! :ti


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *SWAGGER ON RAW
> 
> 
> to lose to Stardust of all people...*


He won :surprise:


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Amber B said:


> A Mania match over a commercial, you say?
> 
> :edge2


It could always be over spilled coffee.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Someone get oxygen for Thwagger...Swagger won a match

:ti


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

WTF was that hahaha


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Yooo Swagger with the win :lol


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Swagger wins :mark:


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This Goldust sucks. 

He is suppose to be androgynous, and have a wig, which makes him WEIRD. This GOldust is neither scary, nor interesting. He's just a Darth Maul geek.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Um...
that was not a satisfying victory...
I guess I'll take it.*


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow, they actually let Jack Swagger actually win a match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao :lmao

That was really bad. A roll up off distraction is one thing. But he TAPPED with ease. Geek status.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What good does it do to have your heel in this storyline lose two night's in a row? 

And fuck this! It came off of another distraction caused by a theme music playing. COME ON!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Brother vs Brother matches have not worked since Bret/Owen. Stop it.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Swagger win


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

People in face paint like to point


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Remember when Booker tag teamed with Booker?


Yes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Cena time?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *Um...
> that was not a satisfying victory...
> I guess I'll take it.*


:mj2 unbelievable


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Shut up Cole you cunthead. He gave up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> My guess is its him being the most unique character in the company and him being the best mic talker in years.


So unique that they had to re-debut him


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Did you hear John Cena did not tap out? I heard he did not tap out.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the first time I seen Swagger on RAW in about a month lol.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Brother vs Brother matches have not worked since Bret/Owen. Stop it.


Kane and Undertaker worked at WM 14, they had a great build. Then they just ran it into the ground.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh fuck you Cole


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

If Dustin want's to pull his brother from a crazy make up persona.. shouldn't he take off his first?
:Shrug


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

He passed out. Get over it, Cole, you geek. He lost. Jesus Christ, the way WWE protects some of these geeks.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The amount of times I've heard "John Cena did not tap out" tonight is making me want to rip my hair out.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like that a heel actually did a low blow. They should do it more often.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

HE NOT GIVE UP, NOT GIVE UP :cole

also cena next :mark:


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Cena, you can talk to Bryan about WM. I heard he's got nothing going on


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

heel_turn said:


> It could always be over spilled coffee.


Or a Japanese shampoo commercial.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Kid Ink outchea winning, homie makes nothing but house party & club tracks then makes tracks to play in sporting events like tonight at Raw.

Good for the Tyga clone.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What's next for John Cena?

Retire!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Only in pro wrestling does not tapping out mean it didn't really "count" as a loss


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This is important you guys. It's going to be on the exam. Here we go.

JOHN CENA DID NOT TAP OUT.

Memorize this.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> This Goldust sucks.
> 
> He is suppose to be androgynous, and have a wig, which makes him WEIRD. This GOldust is neither scary, nor interesting. He's just a Darth Maul geek.


 Mate, he hasn't been androgynous and sexual and weird since like 1999.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Darkod said:


> Swagger will be better off in UFC.


There you go


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> All these Mary J Blige gifs, shawty ain't been relevant since she cooned out for Burger King.


You mean to tell me you haven't listened to her new CD The London Sessions!? OMGZ!


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Oy! enough of the Cena ass kissing Cole, we get it you want the D just shut the fuk up


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hopefully retire.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

YEah we get it..the gay bastard didn't tap out. Shut the fuck up. They got Bryan making this beginner look like a million bucks but they mention Cena didn't tap out like 15x in 2 hours. Despicable.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Scrotey Loads said:


> People in face paint like to point


:lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cena loses his first match in many months and it's all "where does he go from here" bullshit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Only in pro wrestling does not tapping out mean it didn't really "count" as a loss


This. Or if John Cena is the one passing out. Heaven forbid.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

xNECROx said:


> Did you hear John Cena did not tap out? I heard he did not tap out.


He didn't???? I wish the announcers would have said something about it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

MaskedKane said:


> Kane and Undertaker worked at WM 14, they had a great build. Then they just ran it into the ground.


I'm talking more about blood brothers.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> He passed out. Get over it, Cole, you geek. He lost. Jesus Christ, the way WWE protects some of these geeks.


everyone that lost to guys who have the sleeper passed out and never really submitted.

its a non story that Cena passed out lol


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

WHERE IS AJ!?!?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Where does Jon Boy go from here? Three guesses.......

-Saying his Prayers
-Taking his Vitamins
-Deal with the cold hard facts that Vinny Mac has moves his "Never Give Up" vibrator over to the side in preparation to be pleasured by "DA LOOK", Hogan knows what that's like brother.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol @ the thread title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> All these Mary J Blige gifs, shawty ain't been relevant since she cooned out for Burger King.


Hey now. Mary J dance gifs are GOAT.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why does it matter if Cena didn't tap, his body tapped for him because Rusev was the better man.

Talk about dumb.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please give us Cena vs Reigns. Destroy one.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

xNECROx said:


> Did you hear John Cena did not tap out? I heard he did not tap out.


The hell you say! No way! I didn't hear that!
:enzo:hmm:shockedpunk:WTF2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Oy! enough of the Cena ass kissing Cole, we get it you want the D just shut the fuk up


Nikki Vs. Cole at WM31 for the Divas Championship & Cena's D!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I fucking hate Vince.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Brother vs Brother matches have not worked since Bret/Owen. Stop it.


*Classic shit, yo!*


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm talking more about blood brothers.


Very true, sorry I didn't pick up on that. I remember the Matt and Jeff debacle.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> This. Or if John Cena is the one passing out. Heaven forbid.


:vince Hey, we got a shitton of "Never give up" shirts and somebody is damn well going to buy them.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Mate, he hasn't been androgynous and sexual and weird since like 1999.


:fuckedup True


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Cena loses his first match in many months and it's all "where does he go from here" bullshit


I hope he's alright.

I heard he didn't tap.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This David Guetta song is type fire :lol

It's grown on me.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

What's going on so far in Raw?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Johnnnnnnnnn cennnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MaskedKane said:


> Kane and Undertaker worked at WM 14, they had a great build. Then they just ran it into the ground.


Yes.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

This no selling mothafukkka! hahaha


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> WHERE IS AJ!?!?


I think she'll come back to help Paige fight off the Bella's after Emma gets disposed of.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Thunderous :cole


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Cena legit looked like an old man running to the ring.

Either he is getting worn down or that was his first time ever selling being banged up the night after a PPV.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Stop protecting him Cole, you cunt. Fuck I want him dead.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god. I can just imagine Cena having a kid, and this kid acting just like John Cena in Kindergarten.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Smiley McBastard Face :supercena


----------



## chopperdudep (Nov 18, 2014)

There he is! John - no sell - Cena!

Would it kill Vince to have him sell a beat down!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

For a guy that suffered one of the biggest loses of his career, he doesn't sound very upset.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Starting hour 3 with a bang


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> WHERE IS AJ!?!?


Still Injured, Dr AMMAN is filling her with his special ZPaks.










:aj3:aj3:aj3unk4unk4:shockedpunk:shockedpunkunk3unk3


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> All these Mary J Blige gifs, shawty ain't been relevant since she cooned out for Burger King.


Uh, cooned out?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So apparently Stardust = Skull Kid while wearing Majora's Mask, on the grounds that:

- Both of them are wacky
- Both refuse to let go of the evil forces that are making them deranged
- Both are trying to destroy everything they hold dear because they felt slighted

:jordan5


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The. Acolyte.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

It's John Recap Cena once again delivering a play by play of his previous match.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Caught in the Faarooq and Bradshaw


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Acolyte? You mean Accolade right, JAWN?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The Acolyte?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Accolade. Not Acolyte.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

THE ACOLYTE!!!!!!


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Stuck in the Acolyte? Damn!


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Accolade, John


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

YOU GAVE UP you piece of shit.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been broken before. Fucking hell.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Acolyte


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Are we getting more Ambrose tonight? He didn't say anything.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

The first to break the Accolade? ummm.... does Jack Swagger not exist anymore?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

He is not the first LOL


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

He was an Acolyte :jbl


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena was locked in the Acolyte? When did Bradshaw and Faarooq interfere in his match with Rusev? :tyson


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

First to break it? Didn't swagger do that a few times? What else is on.. my luck turning into this show tonight is atrocious.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*









Man, I have a mighty need to pinch his nipples.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Oh god. I can just imagine Cena having a kid, and this kid acting just like John Cena in Kindergarten.


"You have to earn you're right to use the building blocks, and to get to the building blocks you have to get through me" 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope John Boy doesn't go to many restaurants.

CENA DID NOT TIP


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena getting America booed at Wrestlemania is going to be pretty funny.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

There's an Acolyte ringside who I wish would get in the ring right now and clothesline this goofs head into the first row


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Oh god. I can just imagine Cena having a kid, and this kid acting just like John Cena in Kindergarten.


No selling nap time!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"This man walks around like he's a hero!"

Pot, meet kettle.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Have they made a Phil Collins "Against All Odds" montage of Cena? I need it at Mania before the match.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Machka indeed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> So apparently Stardust = Skull Kid while wearing Majora's Mask, on the grounds that:
> 
> - Both of them are wacky
> - Both refuse to let go of the evil forces that are making them deranged
> ...


A Zelda storyline. That's a bit reaching, but I'll accept it


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> You mean to tell me you haven't listened to her new CD The London Sessions!? OMGZ!


Nah I heard it, it was cool. Nothing great but definitely nothing bad.



Novak Djokovic said:


> Uh, cooned out?


Yup.

Check the commercial if you want.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

It seems Cena and Rusev will continue the feud till WM


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Diamondando112 said:


> "You have to earn you're right to use the building blocks, and to get to the building blocks you have to get through me"
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Or think about Pre-K when it's nap time. And Cena Jr doesn't wanna nap cause his daddy told him to never give up.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lana


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

So Cena couldnt even put him over clean at a C PPV before inevitably burying him at WM?

Fuck this dude...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What did Rusev do that Cena hasn't done before?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Says the guy who used duct tape to win a Last Man Standing match. 

Fuck you Cena. 

Fuck it, I'm on Rusev's side here. As a character, he's been fucked with and unfairly treated since he got there just because he's a mean foreigner. Well boo-friggity-hoo.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Rusev vs rocky at wrestlemania


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

God Lana's tight ass


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

We reference 15 year old gimmicks on mondays MAGGLE


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

heel_turn said:


> Have they made a Phil Collins "Against All Odds" montage of Cena? I need it at Mabia before the match.


Rock quoted 'In The Air Tonight' on Twitter, so there's hope


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lana2 :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Here it comes.. Feast at Mania Eater of Pushes.. Feast on!!!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

WWE desperately needs a "wrap it up" gimmick for promos that go on too long. Just have someone come out and squash the person on the mic


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

5 seconds of Mizdow and Wyatt, and an hour of Cena and Reigns doing impressions of Marky Mark and a Geico caveman... I have youtube, I can watch clips of the real thing instead of those shitty impersonations. WTF is this show? I don't get it


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hahahaha, OH Lanan "Millions of people"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Cena getting America booed at Wrestlemania is going to be pretty funny.


The announcers would probably try spin it though so that many people from all around the world travel to see this spectacular show and the people cheering for Rusev and booing Cena are from Russia.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol Lana's legs are way darker than her face. Overdid the makeup.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I'm talking more about blood brothers.


Geez, for a second there, I forgot about reality and "It was real to me, damnit!" (the Taker/Kane pic).

I need sleep again. Haha.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have better fun with Cesaro's.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

Rusev act is so stale and redundant.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

I see I'm not missing much for now. Can't wait till I get home and watch Raw.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Booing Putin. The cheek of them


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Speaking of giving up, I wish lana would give it up to me.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Marking out for Putin.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Jack Thwagger said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Putin is old news. Come up with some new shit.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm about to overcome all over Lana


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> WWE desperately needs a "wrap it up" gimmick for promos that go on too long. Just have someone come out and squash the person on the mic


That would have been a fucking AWESOME gimmick for Reigns. No talkin just ass kicking


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rusev vs Cena i quit match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> WWE desperately needs a "wrap it up" gimmick for promos that go on too long. Just have someone come out and squash the person on the mic


Sandow would be perfect.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Admits that he lost, but not by submission, *even though the match result was announced officially as such.*

Try again next time, John Boy. :cena4


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> WHERE IS AJ!?!?


I dunno, but I miss her short ass.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Rusev's TIME IS NOW HIS TIME IS HERE

YOU CAN SEE HIM HIS TIME IS NOW


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Rock quoted 'In The Air Tonight' on Twitter, so there's hope


D-d
d-d
d-d
d-d
d
do you smell what the Rock is cookin'?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stop, Rusev time!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

YOUR TIME IS UP, RUSEV TIME IS NOW


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Geez, for a second there, I forgot about reality and "It was real to me, damnit!" (the Taker/Kane pic).
> 
> I need sleep again. Haha.


I was the same. The feels in that storyline were great!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"John Cena, I put you in the Accolade, break your back, fuck your ass, and make you humble!"


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> The first to break the Accolade? ummm.... does Jack Swagger not exist anymore?


Shhh - WWE creative


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, Russia is better than America? Finally a fresh Rusev promo


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Bulgarian rusev


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm

LETS GO RUSSIA!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Random backstage shot.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wooo USA!!! *BARF*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

God Lana is such an amazing talker, one of the best mic workers in the entire company.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What was that? :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Putin is old news. Come up with some new shit.


Wait until they go to New Jersey and start saying Vodka is better than Whiskey, the crowd will riot.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I usually hate these xenophobic gimmicks, but Rusev and Lana are fucking gold.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lana is great


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Was wondering when the country stuff was going to get thrown in the mix. 

New red/white/blue Cena merch incoming!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I think I was an American in a previous life, I even missed being born on the 4th of July by one day


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Cena. Talks. Too. Much.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So they're going to make me cheer for Russia. This company.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Fuck, I hate the MURICA gimmick. "You better not insult the USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" is such an old fucking act it makes me cringe so hard. Fuck.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh God here comes the fake water works..

Just make the damned rematch already and get this ass off the TV!!!!!!!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Yup.
> 
> Check the commercial if you want.


I just dunno what that phrase means. Like, I'd usually think it was some racist thing but I'm from the UK and have never heard that before so I dunno if that's just an actual phrase.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is the panderer in chief fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

RUSEV TIME :lol

EDIT: Cena just took Mark Henry's line. What an asshole.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Not a single fuck :maury:


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

Run Rushev, your are being set up. You are going to be a wrestlemania victim, run, run, learn from bray wyatt last year, run, rushev, run


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Lana is [email protected] WHAT


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cena lost the match, he shouldn't be getting another shot.

wait so Cena has the power to make a rematch for himself ?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Lana is great


I know :lenny


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Dumbass crowd.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

John Cena borrowing Mark Henry's line. That's what he do!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

This promo seems vaguely familiar.

Cant shake the feeling ive heard it before.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

That random ass camera shot behind a fucking fence/grate 

:duck


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Same old shit.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

The World Russianling Federation


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena is the panderer in chief fpalm


Dude, he's the fucking king of that shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Says the guy who used duct tape to win a Last Man Standing match.
> 
> Fuck you Cena.


I know, right?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> I just dunno what that phrase means. Like, I'd usually think it was some racist thing but I'm from the UK and have never heard that before so I dunno if that's just an actual phrase.


Basically it means selling out, shucking & jiving.

R-Truth is a perfect example.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Welp, Cena's going over at Mania. I just hope Rusev recovers from it.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

Seriously, all this American patriotism is really unbearable for someone that isn't American.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The pro 'merica stuff is hard to fucking swallow


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lana can work that mic...like well.. something else.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

This is classic pro wrestling.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another yay America promo.

What a promo!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Cena's going to cry.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Fuck this.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Are you fucking kidding me????? Cena needs the USA xenophobia angle to get the fans on his side???


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Cena should go back to thug cena


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Or think about Pre-K when it's nap time. And Cena Jr doesn't wanna nap cause his daddy told him to never give up.


I can already see the little guy playing hide and seek, getting found, and proclaiming "you can't see me". Refusing to be "it", like a little bitch.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*CENA IS LITERALLY PARAPHRASING SWAGGER'S FUCKING PROMO...C'MON NOW.
HE LITERALLY WORD FOR WORD TOOK PARTS OF IT WTF*




Chris22 said:


> You'd have better fun with Cesaro's.


*Smaller nipples are more sensitive, though.*



Paul12907 said:


>


*I wanna pinch his nipples, bruh.

So perky.*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Hate these patriotic matches.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

John ever the patriot but the Ruskies took Berlin

Alone


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I am a proud American libertarian, but I'm considering moving to Russia and becoming a commie now. They just seem cooler all of a sudden


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why isn't Cena defending himself by saying he passed out, and he didn't give up?

Cena is the worse defender possible for America. We got a much better shot with OJ.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Didn't Cena do this promo already before Fastlane?


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


>


:lol Gotta love him!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Holy crap this crowd and cena are racist 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cena wins LOL whatever


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

John Cena is going to kick out all these god damn foreigners out of WWE.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I like hearing the word "Federation" on RAW.

I don't know why.......


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Seriously, all this American patriotism is really unbearable for someone that isn't American.


And someone that is.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena is going to beat another heel at Wrestlemania. 

Yup.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

"I'm going to bring the US title back to America" Title is currently in Nashville.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Iron Cena to make Rusev humble.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm sorry but the whole patriot storyline idea is ridiculously outdated and embarrassing.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Seriously, all this American patriotism is really unbearable for someone that isn't American.


This


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I know Cena is in the twilight of this career.. but Cena challenging for the US title? Isn't he above that?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev's downfall starts at WM fpalm.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Yawn. No interest in watching WM this year


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

mattheel said:


> This promo seems vaguely familiar.
> 
> Cant shake the feeling ive heard it before.


:henry2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Not enough to exploit children, now cena exploits dead soldiers and xenophobia. fpalm


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

you can bet your grand old oprie? smh


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cena will beat him, win the belt and them drop it at Extreme Rules back to Rusev. Because fuck clean wins.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So Cena is going to beat another heel at Wrestlemania.
> 
> Yup.


And a young one, to boot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey, not backing down to the Cena BS and telling him to get back in line. Nice. How do you like it Cena?


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice. Make Cena earn that rematch.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cena actually getting fired up over a mid-card title? In 2015?












Omega_VIK said:


> A Zelda storyline. That's a bit reaching, but I'll accept it


I pin it on playing Majora's Mask 3D day in and day out. :I


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

As if Rusev has anything better to do at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Rusev is great dammit


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

It cracks me up how Rusev and Lana are claiming Cena giving up/quitting

And then refusing the rematch, get heel work


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I love how Rusev and Lana have the ability to call down the Russian flag.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

OK there is absolutely no way that Rusev wins at WM


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Which is more likely at WM, Rusev over Cena or Wyatt over Taker?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rusev in Bulgarian still > Roman promo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


>


:lol


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

John Cena is an American Tony Abbott.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Cena going to bury another young talent at WM. FML


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vårmakos said:


> As if Rusev has anything better to do at Wrestlemania.


Ive said it once and ill say it again

It should be Rusev vs Daniel Bryan at WM.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Lana can work that mic...like well.. something else.


Cock?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm sorry but the whole patriot storyline idea is ridiculously outdated and embarrassing.




It's not if you still think you're living in the 80s


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Stop, Rusev time!!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Seriously, all this American patriotism is really unbearable for someone that isn't American.


Patriotism in general is unbearable. People being proud of the fact they were randomly born on some place. Okay. Great.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What if Cena doesn't even wrestle at Mania but he trains whoever will face Rusev and is in their corner at Mania.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Seriously, all this American patriotism is really unbearable for someone that isn't American.


I'm American and this is third-level bullshit.

For reference, the Reigns dicksucking was seventh-level.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Steph looked at the camera. A rare mistake


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:cole John Cena the most patriotic guy in WWE.

No love for Swagger or even Jim Duggan?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Once cena beats and buries rusev at wm it'll only be a matter of time til we get A-RU and Lana Rey, the fun loving, drunken dancing Russian couple.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

A heel needs to start no selling Cena.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

All this MURICA shit is getting annoying. Goodness


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

That promo was like the scene from Anchorman 2 when Ron Burgundy was talking about America on the news

Cena wins at WM, Huge Fireworks display, Hogan Helps him win.... Oh fuck, I'm sick just thinking about it


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Pouty Triple H is fucking hilarious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

bonkertons said:


> Which is more likely at WM, Rusev over Cena or Wyatt over Taker?


Wyatt over Taker, eaasily


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Please stop bashing Cena....fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate how during every backstage promo everyone's entire body is facing the camera even while talking to each other. Just face each other like REAL people. Stop making this shit look fake.

You are NOT suppose to acknowledge the camera with your body position.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I can see Cena costing Rusev the US Title. Then they go 1 on 1 perhaps.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> It's not if you still think you're living in the 80s


They're stuck back farther than that. We've had crossovers with Scooby-Doo and The Flintstones, and an appearance by fake Three Stooges.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


That Joey Mercury in the front? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:cole: "The most patriotic man I've ever known, John Cena!"



Hey Cole, remember that time when Jack Swagger AKA *"The All-American"* AKA *"The Real American"* helped your skinny fatass during tht abortion of a program with Lawler a few years ago? :jordan4


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cyon said:


> Pouty Triple H is fucking hilarious.


Best thing WWE has done since signing Steen.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would lmao if Orton said "you see, I'm a big pile of coke kinda guy"


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Orton: Big picture kind of guy. 
Rollins: Little pitcher kind of guy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A heel needs to start no selling Cena.


Sadly that's a good way to get fired.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> A heel needs to start no selling Cena.


Bizarro Cena?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I bet Vince told Reigns and Cena before the show started: 'Whoever produces the more cringeworthy segment will headline WM 32!'.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Rollins and Orton reforming the Nation. By any means necessary


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:lmao


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

OMG it's STING :cole


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Mra22 said:


> Please stop bashing Cena....fpalm


Cena is a twat


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

A SPECIAL LOOK!? I'M MARKING OUT!


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Paige is hot af


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe (Dec 9, 2014)

:mark: AJ :mark:


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Paige is on back in 15 mins :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*PAIGE!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!!!*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

aige


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

I know Orton is turning on Rollins, but they would make a great team. The Face and The Future. Imagine some sort of Curb stomp RKO combo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Paige theme really should be Barretts or Ceseros theme


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

They cut from a preview of Crow Sting to Paige's theme song, which starts with a screeching bird. 

Haha! Killer transition there.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Paige! Now how long til the top breaks again 

Hopefully this gets good. One of hte only reasons I even switched over.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh man. That poor guy with the union jack.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Paige. Fuck. Suddenly my room smells like Sushi. Gotta get the air freshener.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

AJ time !!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> I like hearing the word "Federation" on RAW.
> 
> I don't know why.......


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

MaskedKane said:


> Imagine some sort of Curb stomp RKO combo



Fuck, that is possibly the coolest and most destructive team finishing move you could think of.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Never noticed this before,but does AJ disappear and reappear without any write off or return promos?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

aige:

Dat Paige


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Alicia and Tom rekindle their relationship on the App!


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Paige :O


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

where da waifu aj lee at


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

Why does the authority have such a small ass room and no chairs to conduct business in?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Medicaid said:


> Never noticed this before,but does AJ disappear and reappear without any write off or return promos?


Yeah, she's either Divas Champion or on a beach somewhere.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We need SHE. M. Punk back in the divas division.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Solf said:


> Fuck, that is possibly the coolest and most destructive team finishing move you could think of.


It would be pretty awesome. Rollins would most likely have to stand on the second or third rope due to the height of the RKO, but it could work.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We need SHE. M. Punk back in the divas division.


Now, you know that was bad.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Saw a band. Still not Florida Georgia Line. Still safe. We're almost there!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They booed their coach lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So...what happened to Paige?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

AAooowwww my Gahd, it's Stang :cole


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Soooooo.. Paige has to stand in the ring while this is going on? Huh? What in the... GIVE ME PAIGE DAMN IT!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Why not show this after the divas match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Sting video:mark::mark:

I was such a Sting mark.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Wait, why did they bring Paige out BEFORE this?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor Paige. An afterthought.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

A divas match going on, fuck it lets see a package of old sting videos


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

So they bring Paige out only to have her stand around watching a featurette? Guh.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

If there is one thing WWE does right, it's promos.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

I really wish WWE would bring back War Games


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So...what happened to Paige?


She gets to stand in the ring for a couple of min. and have a 30 second match.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anybody else think Rollins would be better as an underdog cool face like Jeff Hardy was?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hated the "this is" intro wcw did. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> Now, you know that was bad.


That wasn't what the fans were chanting at her........


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this looks like a WWE HOF video


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Poor Paige :ti


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

TripleG said:


> So...what happened to Paige?


The Divas match has already started possibly. And they just might go to commercial break next lol.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Sting RULES! Always have...always will.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

New New New World Order


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

At the end of this video package they should mention that Sting was never as good as Roman Reigns...


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

:jose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WCW>>>>>>>>>"WWE"


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Damnit they skipped the "look at the adjective" line :maury


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

TripleG said:


> So...what happened to Paige?


She's finding out about Sting's career, she was only born when Sting was active.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

barnesk9 said:


> I really wish WWE would bring back War Games


halloween havoc needs to be brought back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Great WCW memories and good ol' JR


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kofi aka JOEY THE WILDCAT said the nWo was a group of thugs:lmao

Fuck this *******.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

"Professional wrestling"


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

The new gimmick for the bellas should be everybody always asking them why stoped fueding until they realize that they don't know why and that they actuallh dont like eacn other and start fueding again.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Showing the goat angle to remind us of how shit it is now.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

That nWo reference...by association I want HHH to go over.

No TNA reference...I see.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

This video is fucking awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Sting was the NW-Crow


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Sting is boring. I want The Look back on my TV screen for another promo.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why did they bring Paige out if they were going to commercial then this long segment? What the fuck is Vince even doing anymore? Complete and utter fucking moron.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Damn, that Sting against Ministry Taker

:sodone


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WCW was better. I miss it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there any video packages talking about past stars that Cena is NOT featured in?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Have him come out to the crow theme god damn it. WWE, if you're going to do something right, do THAT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is so awesome. It's like flashing out childhood before our very eyes. When shit was awesome.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Poor Paige.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Loved me some wcw back then :mark:


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

TNA never happened lmao


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

TNA unmentioned again. Sorry, Tazz.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Kofi aka JOEY THE WILDCAT said the nWo was a group of thugs:lmao
> 
> Fuck this *******.


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Damnit they skipped the "look at the adjective" line :maury


We're not here to big!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight on Monday Night Raw Go watch all about Sting in the WCW on the WWE Network for only $9.99!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

That's not Sting, that's a video package of Sting


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Awwwww why didn't they chronicle his TNA run. Darn it.

:ti


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

looooooool at Cole when he says Sting

10/10


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Very nice video package for the Stinger!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Miss the days of Sting wrecking shit in WCW. Good times.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So is Paige just stood in the fucking ring whilst this happens?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> This is so awesome. It's like flashing out childhood before our very eyes. When shit was awesome.


And get ready to get that childhood buried :HHH2


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

STING!

THE TREAL GOAT!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Emma in a match :mark:


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Paige still in the ring?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought it was a HoF induction promo.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Pretty sure WCW tried a botch heel turn with Sting during in '99 but hey, why let facts get in the way of telling a story.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Fuck this *******.


that term means nothing now that Lady Gaga's music was describe on the news as ******* music. 


EMMA ON RAW?!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paige finally teaming up with her real friend Emma.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh hi Emma


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

this match


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh hai Paige


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Stings first words in a WWE ring should be "Roman Reigns, you are the greatest".


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Did the Bellas just got a big pop? What the hell?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Paige. Fuck. Suddenly my room smells like Sushi. Gotta get the air freshener.


Still funny, even though I like her now. lol


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Finally, we get back to the Divas.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

The slut sisters.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Forget Nikki, it should be Emma vs Paige at Mania. Let em go 12-15


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki Bella is such a fuckdoll. Good god.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

DAMN, I thought the E would impress and air an episode of Nitro with black & white Sting instead


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So he gives "Cena DID NOT Tap dozens of times" but can't even bother "had the tights" once...... fucking hell. This company is stupid.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Z. Kusano said:


> Is there any video packages talking about past stars that Cena is NOT featured in?


the funny thing is Ambrose seems to be in all of them too even though the WWE treats him like a jobber


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

That yellow ring gear :banderas


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Emma + Paige = :yeahyeah


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

great video package.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would lol if the camera cut back to Paige and she had put on a 'I'm with stupid' shirt standing next to Emma.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor Emma. I've seen her wrestle, she's actually good.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RomanRS-ONE said:


> Why does the authority have such a small ass room and no chairs to conduct business in?


For the same reason there is never any in front of the TV monitors where our champions watch number one contenders matches!
Cutbacks yo!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Holy shit, it's the Killer Bees


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Argh


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Really?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Emma

:ti

Useless.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

MOTN


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

EMMA GOT GEEKED THE FUCK OUT! :ti


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well the match was short.......


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Emma finally back on Raw... GOD DAMN IT.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Emma crushed.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Emma getting super buried :ti


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Emma BURIED


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

5 star match!!!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow 6 seconds diva match


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

BRIE MODE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So that was pointless.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This fucking divas division


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Poor Emma fpalm


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Holy shit, Emma BURIED.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WOW that was a burial if I ever saw it


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Great match!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

what fuckery LOL

they made paige wait in the ring during that promo and that as longer than they gave her for a match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol they waited that long in the ring for that.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Geeez…
Emma :berried :berried :berried


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Haters gonna hate, Bellas gonna fellate


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

lol that was fast.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Ugh. The main roster is poison. Keep Charlotte and Sasha in NXT forever.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Nikki and Brie have such bad voices.. so monotone. Fuck


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Sigh, you got a three hr show and can't give divas 5 mins


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Don't forget your sweater HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

useless fuckery ut


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

WTF? the sting promo was longer than the divas match


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is that it? What in the hell? ..................................................... I really don't get it anymore. What the fuck is wrong with Vince?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Sting video:mark::mark:
> 
> I was such a Sting mark.


Yes!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I looked away and the match is over... what the hell just happened lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

People voice concerns that main roster Divas aren't getting enough time

7 second Divas match


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

KingLobos said:


> Nikki Bella is such a fuckdoll. Good god.


She's a respected woman you bitch. 







Stone Cold Crazy said:


> The slut sisters.


Fuck off, have some respect.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

I wonder why the Divas can't become relevant


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol that match lasted as long as I wrote my last post


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, fucking Bella Twins.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was a waste of time.


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

skyman101 said:


> Does anybody else think Rollins would be better as an underdog cool face like Jeff Hardy was?


Well considering hes probably an underdog in the sack, id concur.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige obviously gonna win the Divas title at WM.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Great 15 second DIVAS match.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MOTY


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

I knew that Sting video called for a squash.
Brie stole that win. Go Bellas!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This will probably lead to AJ Lee's return to team with Paige


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

UM COLE YOU ASSHAT yo already told us who it was
its the bushwhackers


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Hmm, the Bushwackers.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Ascension already said who was going in though


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not even any effort put into that Divas match, dumb because last night's was kind of decent.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love the colour of the Bella's new gear.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

SkandorAkbar said:


> halloween havoc needs to be brought back.


No no, absolutely not, do you want a PPV full of candy bag on a pole match and people dressed up like El Torito??? Or wearing costumes from whatever movie is popular then??? Don't give Vince McMahon ideas


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Scrotey Loads said:


> People voice concerns that main roster Divas aren't getting enough time
> 
> 7 second Divas match


But those people are smarks and don't matter!
:vince3


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

This is why I don't want any NXT divas coming up to the main roster.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

This is legit the worst RAW I've ever sat through. It has gone for 2 hours & 30 mins now, and there has been nothing entertaining on the show so far. 

It's a sad time to be a WWE fan.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

AxelMania on the App.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I think Paige is learning quickly that this is Nikki Bella's house.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seriously, I just do not understand how in a three hour show, they can't give the Divas more then 2 minutes at best at times?; fucking stupid as hell.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

So Emma and Paige were standing in the ring for 10 minutes just to have a 1 minute match where Emma gets squashed by brie, what in the actual fuck is going on with the booking in this company.


----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

For some reason I thought AJ was gonna come out and make the save and that's why the match was so short.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

StarDust10 said:


> She's a respected woman you bitch.
> 
> 
> Fuck off, have some respect.


Who in the fuck respects Nikki Bella?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steiner bros > whatever gimmick shit WWE had


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

StarDust10 said:


> She's a respected woman you bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I respect her alright.....I respect those big fake titties and dat fat ass..


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Did that even qualify as a piss break :lmao


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

Divas match... God fucking damnit


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

The Sting vignette being longer than that match....:lmao

DEAD


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

god i feel bad for emma hasn't been on tv in months and bring her back to be fodder

why did they even bring her to the main roster???


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns could be this generation's "Tommy 'Wildfire" Rich"

Pushed into the title scene too early and winning it over Harley Race in 1982, Rich went on to....do absolutely nothing. Last I saw of him, he was jobbing as a member of the York Foundation.

He was pushed due to his looks and early popularity and it fizzled. the "Wildfire" went out. 

Perhaps we should name this the "Wildfire Syndrome"?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

FlashPhotographer said:


> New New New World Order


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Is that it? What in the hell? ..................................................... I really don't get it anymore. What the fuck is wrong with Vince?


"I'm starting to think WWE hates its audience."
- Mick Foley


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Believe That said:


> Emma BURIED


Still in the doghouse for dat theft?!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

All three for HOF!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

WWE can't find more than 5 minutes for Divas for 4 different shows with 9 hours to schedule, yet in 1 HOUR of NXT they can get 10+.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I honestly don't know how any Diva could work for WWE the division is treated like a joke and poor poor Emma. Only reason to really stay would be the money


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

"You can look, but you can't touch" 


LITERALLY


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> This will probably lead to AJ Lee's return to team with Paige


As the story was supposed to play out with AJ needing a partner but she got kayfabed and took the time to heal other injuries. Nattie got thrown in and now we're back on track only with roles reversed.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

The amount of time it took the bellas to walk down to the ring was quicker than the match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FlashPhotographer said:


> Forget Nikki, it should be Emma vs Paige at Mania. Let em go 12-15


this. Bellas are on that Cena and Bryan relationship push.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I'd like the Divas to put on longer matches:creepytrips

GRAB THE BRASS RING DAMNIT :vince3 YOU'VE GOT 6 SECONDS


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

What a waste of Emma


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

This is why female wrestlers in WWE should stay in NXT. Never get to the main roster. It's for their own sake.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> This is legit the worst RAW I've ever sat through. It has gone for 2 hours & 30 mins now, and there has been nothing entertaining on the show so far.
> 
> It's a sad time to be a WWE fan.


People say this all the time, but I agree 100% it's a sad time to be a fan. I don't ever zone out like I am tonight.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Scrotey Loads said:


> People voice concerns that main roster Divas aren't getting enough time
> 
> 7 second Divas match


If Reigns was a Diva, it would have only taken him 5 seconds to win.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

So wait....

Brie beats Emma? 

Paige kicks Brie? Nikki clotheslines Paige?

That's how this feud progresses?

Haha

Well at least we know it'll be Paige/AJ vs the Bellas at Mania


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

We know it was the bush wakers


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so 2015 we get Machoman and a jobber singles jobber and a tag team jobbers


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Dat Bushwackers


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> Did that even qualify as a piss break :lmao


Somebody prob pissed on their shoes trying to rush hearing the match was over.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

At least Emma got some screen time :lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

HONGEE!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Of course let's induct some ******** in ******* country.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The New Zealand Sheepherders!!!! Bloodiest tag team in the south!! Oh wait, that's right, they changed to the Bushwhackers and kept whacking off.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bushwackers? Are we still talking about the Bellas?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jordo said:


> The amount of time it took the bellas to walk down to the ring was quicker than the match


Paige stood in the ring watching a Sting vid which was 20x longer than her match!


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

WWE is running out of names for the Hall of Fame


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't the outback Australia? Not New Zealand?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Comedy jobbers but very over

Apparently they were a more vicious team pre-WWE

Sure why not


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

I blame bring back Russo :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Bushwhackers are in the hall of fame before the Dudleyz, Hardy Boyz, hell even The New Age Outlaws. No words.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lame Vince gimmicks.

Real shit:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It was a simplier time back then. Where you can lick little boys and have a laugh about it.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

This give me hope for Health Slater HoF 2030


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone recall their brief manager? The nerdy guy? I can't recall his name...Anyone?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

It was great to see paige royally pissed. But i wanted
so much more than that. But weve got a ways to go for the build.

Still such though. And thanks for giving paige a shiner
nikki you reckless bitch.

Im hoping aj comes back and is in her corner.

LIGHT IT UP WITH THE STARS IN THE NIGHT!! TEAM PAIGE-J!!!!!


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Pretty funny that if they had this gimmick today parents would be pissed because they'd be gay


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

NastyYaffa said:


> This is legit the worst RAW I've ever sat through. It has gone for 2 hours & 30 mins now, and there has been nothing entertaining on the show so far.
> 
> It's a sad time to be a WWE fan.


I lucikly only had to sit through like 20 minutes, 10 of which were waiting for Paige but commercial segment then pointless match................... I guess we know why HHH looks so glum. 

God I'd love for him to lose it with a live mic and call out Vince for this shit.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Hope they bring Jameson with them. Heenan hated that guy!


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

So it's like two eugenes


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

darkguy said:


> WWE is running out of names for the Hall of Fame


I read somewhere that they might actually announce Madusa/Alundra Blayze for the HOF.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> This is legit the worst RAW I've ever sat through. It has gone for 2 hours & 30 mins now, and there has been nothing entertaining on the show so far.
> 
> It's a sad time to be a WWE fan.


I enjoyed Miz/Mizdow, they both seem to enjoy their act, Lana/Rusev were enjoyable, and the Sting video package was enjoyable...

... but this does not seem like WrestleMania season. Feels more like random Hell in the Cell ppv build.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They didn't even get a pop:lmao 

Rarely seen a HOF induction get no pop.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

elo said:


> Holy shit, Emma BURIED.


No shame in getting buried by Brie Bella.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Look at this wrestling robot geek here.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Was it Jamison that was brief manager? Vs the Beverly Brothers? 

And yeah, many more worthy tag teams out there.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

#AXELMANIA


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat #axelmania shirt


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

AxelMania Time


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

AxelMania :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*waves arm in the air*
I have to say I ain't mad there. Bushwhackers were awesome!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey look it's Axel


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The 2015 hall of fame class is looking real weak.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are we still doing this joke?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Axel got a gimmick. Fuck yes!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

LMAO


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

This geek. :ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Axel points at WrestleMania sign. That tells us he used to watch it on TV


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Curtis axel is still in the royal rumble


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

FriedTofu said:


> This give me hope for Health Slater HoF 2030


Quoting to hopefully have this trend on WZ


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

*turns the channel but hears what he said about the Royal Rumble* 

Ohhhh


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Curtis Axel >>>>>> Roman Reigns on the mic. Nice shirt too


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Anyone recall their brief manager? The nerdy guy? I can't recall his name...Anyone?


Jameson


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The WM Jobberoyal


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That's so fucked up having Axel say "Don't turn the channel" :lmao:lmao:lmao

He must know he's a rating killer.


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who in the fuck respects Nikki Bella?


Many do who matter not fucks like you who jerk off to your own sister. 







KingLobos said:


> I respect her alright.....I respect those big fake titties and dat fat ass..


You'd love every little bit of that fake tit and huge delectable buttocks.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Axelmania !!!!! :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't change the channel! Check this out!!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

"_*Don't turn the Channel*_" 

Is that the E's NEWEST marketing campaign?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Ugh. Whyyyy


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Rybaxel


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Anyone recall their brief manager? The nerdy guy? I can't recall his name...Anyone?


Jamison?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Well at least Axel has improved on the mic.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They're doing the battle royale again? Because it did such wonders for Cesaro last year right?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Man's come a long way from the Genesis of McGillicutty promo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why are the babyfaces bullies and the heels hapless losers?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I honestly think Axel has grown immensely on the mic and is incredibly hilarious and pretty entertaining. :draper2*


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Who cares about the André the Giant Battle Royal? We all know it means nothing...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What the honest fuck was this


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This guy :L


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm surprised that they even acknowledged that these two were a tag team.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rybaxel!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

RyBaxel


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

This isn't a Rybaxel reunion, is it?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Rybaxel Reunion!!!!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

rybaxel in force


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> It was great to see paige royally pissed. But i wanted
> so much more than that. But weve got a ways to go for the build.
> 
> Still such though. And thanks for giving paige a shiner
> ...


No-one will notice a black with all the black she actually wears. It's all good.

I love reckless bitches!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Perfect must be proud


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess they ain't gonna be friends anymore.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Did people really like the bushwackers back then? 

#axelmaniarunswildonyoubrother


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was a very informative tour of Ryback's nasal cavity!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

There's a flaw in your argument, Curtis. Um, Reigns was never eliminated


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

More Dean please.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ryback is turning heel?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ryback vs Axelmania confirmed


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Poor Axel. Ryback doesn't like him anymore. 

Nice reference, at least.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rybaxel one of the greatest tag teams of all time? :Jordan


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Rybaxel feels...my heart.*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ryback promo game>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

ITS DUMB AS FUCK TIME!!!!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

The Regent Alien. said:


> It was great to see paige royally pissed. But i wanted
> so much more than that. But weve got a ways to go for the build.
> 
> Still such though. And thanks for giving paige a shiner
> ...


No-one will notice a black eye with all the black she actually wears. It's all good.

I love reckless bitches!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Did people really like the bushwackers back then?
> 
> #axelmaniarunswildonyoubrother


I liked them better as the Sheepherders with Jacko Victory and Rip Morgan.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

StarDust10 said:


> Many do who matter not fucks like you who jerk off to your own sister.
> 
> 
> You'd love every little bit of that fake tit and huge delectable buttocks.


Be specific. Who respects Nikki?

"You know, when Nikki was jerking off those two guys and then crossed-over her hands, magical."


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> The 2015 hall of fame class is looking real weak.


Macho and arny weak?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Why does Ryback wear so many shit?


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

The entire roster entering themselves in the Andre Battle Royal


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

Cole giggling as Ryback cuts his promo really helps get Ryback over


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Trying to build up that pointless battle royal.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback is cool


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'One man last standing' :the big guy


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Its really something when the best man in the ring on the mic is Curtis Axel.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

'There will be one man last standing'

Ryback everybody.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Did people really like the bushwackers back then?
> 
> #axelmaniarunswildonyoubrother


Fuck yea, people loved them.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

IMO, Ryback's not bad on the mic


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

"If that makes you hungry make some noise" Not bad kinda like it actually.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> There's a flaw in your argument, Curtis. Um, Reigns was never eliminated


Yes but Axel entered the RR before Reigns so technically he has been in the RR longer ha


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

#Axelmania


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Axel's trunks :lmao 

I actually really like Curtis Axel, dudes improved loads.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Teddy Long Jr disappointing us by not making a tag match.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Does ryback need to wear all that shit


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAO Axel has Wrestlemania 30 on the back of his trunks?

I'm fucking done :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The last 2 matches must have been Beat the Clock matches


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

How do thousands of people just sit there without caring about a single thing they see? They're just watching wrestling die one week at a time.

If I was at a Raw, I'd find it hard not to throw trash in the ring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Axelmania!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

What a corny fucking promo from Ryback.

I guess Ryback gets Reigns' shitty throw-away promo material.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel bad for Axel. Ryback is being a douche, kayfabe-wise.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Bio-metrics? What Booker?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Créole Heat said:


> Why does Ryback wear so many shit?


He can't swim. Needs floatation devices. And:


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Yo Vince, your darling Wrestlemania is a month away......WHAT IS THIS SHIT!?!?! Fuck.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

You were supposed to be his friend Ryback :batista3


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> Be specific. Who respects Nikki?
> 
> "You know, when Nikki was jerking off those two guys and then crossed-over her hands, magical."


No one must have respected your mom because if they did you wouldn't have been born


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

It's time for the ME. Bryan turn incoming. . . Fella


:shitstorm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Solf said:


> I feel bad for Axel. Ryback is being a douche, kayfabe-wise.


I'd say more like a lovable jackass like scsa


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> LMAO Axel has Wrestlemania 30 on the back of his trunks?
> 
> I'm fucking done :lmao


Correction friend, That's AXELMANIA brother


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

#Axelmania


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I have been rewatching 1992-1993 PPVs slowly in order on WWENetwork.,..
Can honestly say the Bushwhackers in 92 wasn't that exciting...LOL. They had the nerdy manager vs "the genius"/beverly brothers... Their gimmick and moveset was yawn.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Commentary no sold the fuck out of that match.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

So yeah this Raw was pretty bad. 

Only salvaged by the first 15-20 minutes or so.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Be specific. Who respects Nikki?
> 
> "You know, when Nikki was jerking off those two guys and then crossed-over her hands, magical."


lol, True

You do realize that the fans drooling over them and other divas in this forum are teens parental locked out of porn sites, right? Don't argue with the hormonally challenged as they won't listen to reason.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

darkguy said:


> WWE is running out of names for the Hall of Fame


Koko B. Ware has been in since 2009.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

darkguy said:


> Quoting to hopefully have this trend on WZ


3MB will never die.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

chargebeam said:


> Who cares about the André the Giant Battle Royal? We all know it means nothing...


Does anything on Raw really mean anything anymore?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Main event time? Must mean 1 thing....


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

#Axelmania i'm on the wagon


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao Bio-metrics? What Booker?


Booker really don't know what the fuck he be talking about:lmao


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> LMAO Axel has Wrestlemania 30 on the back of his trunks?
> 
> I'm fucking done :lmao


Why lol


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Paige have a black eye?


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Shadowcran said:


> lol, True
> 
> You do realize that the fans drooling over them and other divas in this forum are teens parental locked out of porn sites, right? Don't argue with the hormonally challenged as they won't listen to reason.


The irony is so sweet in this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes but Axel entered the RR before Reigns so technically he has been in the RR longer ha


Well, damn. Axelmania it is then.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

#GiveDivasAChance is trending in the U.S.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

FriedTofu said:


> 3MB will never die.


Drew Galloway/McIntyre debuted on TNA last week. 3mb is dead


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Does anything on Raw really mean anything anymore?


Post of the Night candidate


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

That Divas "match" was a fucking disgrace. An embarrassment.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Smackdown becoming must see TV


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE Smackdown.

"You've seen it before, and it was probably better then."


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mannnn, I can't get enough of these 6 man tag team matches :eyeroll


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hopefully the Andre The Giant Battle Royal is on the pre-show, no disrespect.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha good timing with the match bell


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ how many times are we gonna have to see that 6 man tag match?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow! Another rematch. WWE creative, true innovators.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Why does Kane and big slow need to be out here


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

I guess I can skip Smackdown this week again then


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Jesus christ 4 fucking people accompanying him.

By the way, Rollins barely gets a crowd reaction.

Why the fuck are they actually showing a fucking promo for this shite Jon Stewart garbage.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

StarDust10 said:


> No one must have respected your mom because if they did you wouldn't have been born


Adorable


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Mister Excitement said:


> Stings first words in a WWE ring should be "Roman Reigns, you are the greatest".


lol

I can't stop laughing ...
And you know, it wouldn't even surprise me.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

WWE is sure riding this Jon Stewart stuff.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

No reaction to Rollins. This crowd is almost as bad as last night's PPV crowd.

Can't really blame them tho. This show is horrible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

WWE clamouring for publicity via Jon Stewart. How low can you go


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

StarDust10 said:


> No one must have respected your mom because if they did you wouldn't have been born


What?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Someone on TV mentioned us! Quick, exploit it. We matter still!"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Stewart cuts a better promo than Reigns :lmao


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> Drew Galloway/McIntyre debuted on TNA last week. 3mb is dead












:Vince:Vince:Vince:Vince:Vince


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Oh boy


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Rollins is gonna job to Jon Stewart at Wrestlemania.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the next NXT calls ups should be the NXT bookers and writers


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Jon Stewart's promo work is on point. Push that guy


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Fuck is Jon Stewart, he's like not funny like at all


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So Jon Stewart is going to be their celebrity for Wrestlemania huh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

StarDust10 said:


> No one must have respected your mom because if they did you wouldn't have been born


Shouldn't be the other way around? I mean if you don't respect a woman then you would finish.........Whatever, your childish insult. Carry on.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Time for "Wildfire" Roman Reigns and Bryan....


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not #GiveDivasAChance trending on Twitter. DEAD.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> Drew Galloway/McIntyre debuted on TNA last week. 3mb is dead


Only one man is needed for the three man band.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

I love how Rollins is kissing his ass


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Criiiiiickets for Orton


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

bonkertons said:


> What?


Exactly, you dumb mother fucker. Your IQ is being exposed.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So next week the 6 man tag will be Rollins/Kane/Show vs Orton/Reigns/Bryan.

So predictable.


----------



## spil (Aug 8, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> No reaction to Rollins. This crowd is almost as bad as last night's PPV crowd.
> 
> Can't really blame them tho. This show is horrible.


Bullshit. This crowd was on fire 2 hrs ago. But like the rest of us, after almost three hrs they are burned the hell out.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Feel like Rollins has somehow felt like less of a big deal every week since the Royal Rumble triple threat


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I see RKO is fully oiled again.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> *Jesus christ 4 fucking people accompanying him.
> *


See this is why I cannot take Rollins seriously. All the help in the world and most of the time he runs away. Non-sensical writing.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Kayfabe-wise you've got to feel sorry for Rollins. He's the MITB holder but the champion is only present once every couple of months.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

So tonight has got to be a record for the least amount of actual wrestling.

I am glad I did not go, the crowd was pretty good but the WWE has been trying to lull them to sleep.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

The Regent Alien. said:


> It was great to see paige royally pissed. But i wanted
> so much more than that. But weve got a ways to go for the build.
> 
> Still such though. And thanks for giving paige a shiner
> ...


AJ is NOT taking a backseat to the Divas Championship. She'll be in the tweener role retaliating on the Bellas and treating Paige as if she were Eva Marie, that is kicking her out of the ring after AJ wins tag team matches. Cheerleader for Paige? Expect Ziggler to win the world title first.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins even is the GOAT announcer.


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Adorable


Suck Rollins 3 inch penis, you ******.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Rollins' character being so kissass and gullible about Orton is strangely adorable.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> Hopefully the Andre The Giant Battle Royal is on the pre-show, no disrespect.


Ryback is going to win it in 10 mins , short match


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

oh no that music again
fpalm


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## AJrama (Feb 9, 2014)

heel_turn said:


> AJ is NOT taking a backseat to the Divas Championship. She'll be in the tweener role retaliating on the Bellas and treating Paige as if she were Eva Marie.


If she didn't return tonight, and the announcers didnt mention her, I doubt she's coming back before Mania.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Paul12907 said:


> :Vince:Vince:Vince:Vince:Vince


Lol, kind of reminds me of Vince's current chosen one.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

all that work and still literally no reaction for RR. I have a feeling he is going to be booed out the building when he wins at WrestleMania.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris22 said:


> Not #GiveDivasAChance trending on Twitter. DEAD.


Something actually trending = won't mention it as it means it's negative.

See trolls, 'IWC' doesn't exists. Everyone knows WWE is shit.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I just hope Orton is going to RKO everyone, including the faces. Be that badass tweener again.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns not getting a top guy reaction on his way to the ring


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Reigns should have flipped over the barricade ala Sith Rollins


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan to work majority of the match while roman rests, then roman gets hot tag- superman punch, spear, fin.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns zero reaction LOL


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Hoping we see at least 15 rkos


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Reigns gonna turn on Bryan 
Orton turns on Rollins


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

StarDust10 said:


> Suck Rollins 3 inch penis, you ******.


Still 3 inches more than you'd be packing, son.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman's catch phrase is not over.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I sold out, i'm actually watching this Raw main event (only because Rollins and Orton are in it)


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

D.Bry


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

No reaction for Bryan. Good job Vince. You finally killed his momentum.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan lost his pop.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam Bryan with barley reaction at all fpalm these Tennessee crowds


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Boring ass crap. This doesn't feel like a RTWM.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL Daniel Bryan has officially been killed. Vince always wins.


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tavernicus said:


> Still 3 inches more than you'd be packing, son.


We'll let your sister decide on that one Victor


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan the mid carder of the match comes out last. lol


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Tavernicus said:


> Still 3 inches more than you'd be packing, son.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I think you've got to give it to WWE at the moment. The roster is pretty deep.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

finalnight said:


> Bryan lost his pop.


I think it has more to do with the 3 hours of nothing.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

StarDust10 said:


> Exactly, you dumb mother fucker. Your IQ is being exposed.


Nikki's is lower.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> No reaction for Bryan. Good job Vince. You finally killed his momentum.


:vince5


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Orton the only guy in this match to receive some sort of reaction.Amazing.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Orton will be so coked-out he'll even RKO himself at the end.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Orton, Bryan and Reigns ALL get zero reaction? Seriously fuck the South fpalm.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stad said:


> Stewart cuts a better promo than Reigns :lmao


I would hope to God so.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam Bryan with barley reaction at all fpalm these Tennessee crowds


they turned down the volume low to mask the Reigns boos

you can see the crowd all chatting yes yes yes for Bryan but you can hardly hear the yes's

HEY AUDIO GUY Make Roman sound strong


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Osize10 said:


> LOL Daniel Bryan has officially been killed


Yeah eh, that's why people are still chanting for him. You fuck face


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

Do they not have anything else for the team cena remains to do except have pointless matches with the authority?

Like shouldn't kane be too busy filing reports and big show be like too busy......eating or something?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

There's too much going on ... like from my understanding 

Reigns and Daniel are trying to be civil, but they also have tension, then Reigns is simultaneously beefing with Heyman. 

then u have Orton and Rollins who are civil, but not really feeling each other, simultaneosly, Rollins is beefing with John Stewart. 

there's like four extra people out there for no reason ... 

And HHH who controls all of this, hasn't said a word because Sting is after him. 


*Head explodes


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

StarDust10 said:


> We'll let your sister decide on that one Victor


You have me mixed up with someone else, for I don't have a sister and my name isn't Victor. Good try though.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

3 hours is far to long a show. Pretty much nobody got a reaction coming to the ring here.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Greenlawler said:


> I think it has more to do with the 3 hours of nothing.


also has to Bryan being used as a plot device


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam Orton needs to go see his dealer and get more coke. Seems too sober tonight


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

This StarDust10 guy is such a douche :trips7


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Solf said:


> Orton will be so coked-out he'll even RKO himself at the end.


If there's one person who can pull that off


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Jordo said:


> Reigns gonna turn on Bryan
> Orton turns on Rollins


I agree that Orton turns on Rollins, but I think it will be Bryan turning on Reigns. The way Bryan did that promo early I just have that feeling.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

AJrama said:


> If she didn't return tonight, and the announcers didnt mention her, I doubt she's coming back before Mania.


I think she'll be back by Mania. I think they don't want her to eclipse what could possibly be Sheamus returning during the main event to set up his squash against Bryan.

Or that CM Punk lawsuit is really a shitshow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The 'bad ass' :


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Why do people still gauge reactions for people that have already been on the show and gotten their big pop, on top of the crowd being tired at this point?


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

you know the future face of the company sucks when they have to lower the audio of the crowd.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Solf said:


> Orton will be so coked-out he'll even RKO himself at the end.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't stay awake much longer am tired as fuck


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> I agree that Orton turns on Rollins, but I think it will be Bryan turning on Reigns. The way Bryan did that promo early I just have that feeling.


It's possible, although it wouldn't exactly be a heel turn.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Is Wildfire Roman Reigns gassed already?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy to see these two starting things off


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The 'bad ass' :


God bless that coke fiend.


----------



## wwefan4life619 (Jan 27, 2015)

THANOS said:


> Orton, Bryan and Reigns ALL get zero reaction? Seriously fuck the South fpalm.


Well to be honest wrestling popularity in the south has greatly deteriorated year by year since WcW died.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

StarDust10 said:


> Exactly, you dumb mother fucker. Your IQ is being exposed.


I don't think I am who you think I am. "What?" was literally my first ever interaction with you. Good to know that you're capable of going from 0-60 in a matter of seconds though.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> See this is why I cannot take Rollins seriously. All the help in the world and most of the time he runs away. Non-sensical writing.


I just face palmed at FastLane when Rollins kept running and running and running, ran all the way to the parking lot and Orton wasn't even chasing him.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Liver shot. Lol. He got kicked in the nuts, just fucking admit it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The_Great_One21 said:


> 3 hours is far to long a show. Pretty much nobody got a reaction coming to the ring here.


RAW should be 2 hours for us , 3 hours for the live crowd


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

StarDust10 said:


> Yeah eh, that's why people are still chanting for him. You fuck face


A bit hostile are we? You better learn some respect, boy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Best dropkick in the game.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> Dam Bryan with barley reaction at all fpalm these Tennessee crowds


That crowd was great until the constant cut-away's, promos, and video packages. If this show was in Chicago or New York it would be the same. You want hot crowds? Don't put them to sleep.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> The 'bad ass' :


Cocaine's a hell of a drug


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



Tavernicus said:


> You have me mixed up with someone else, for I don't have a sister and my name isn't Victor. Good try though.


Why are you defending yourself, your name is Victor, good try defending yourself. You dickless wonder.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:vince DAMNIT sell his injuries, sell them HARD DAMNIT, people need to know he's HURT not gassed.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I love that a legit worldwide trend is #GiveDivasAChance ..... not even mentioned once. Vince really doesn't like being reminded he is a creative retard.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

You guys remember that one time when Orton ran outside and drove away in some random car in the street? Good times.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

So, Daniel Bryan is the only guy in the ring who doesn't have the merest scintillia of a hint at a WM match?

Are they seriously fucking with the audio at the cost of the whole atmosphere?


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

bob311 said:


> This StarDust10 guy is such a douche :trips7


Don't call me a douche. I am star dust


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Crowd's just waiting for the finish so they can get out of there.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Big Show, Noble & Mercury make more noise than this shitty crowd


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Raw should go back to two hours


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stop clapping holy shit seriously.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Can somebody Old Yeller this StarDust10 oddball, jesus christ.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Give the crowd a break...it's something we've all noticed. It's due to the 3 hours long show and all the mediocre crap before the Main event. I'm surprised people haven't picked up and left in order to "beat the crowd" by now.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy calling a timeout :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another break you morons :lol


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WTF Rollins gets a time out?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

How long till the RKOs starts?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Orton being a true bro.....................for now


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

lol at this group meeting in the middle of a match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570068606416920577


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Can somebody Old Yeller this StarDust10 oddball, jesus christ.


I'll old yeller your fucking sister. You juvenile low life prick. Inbred mother fucker.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lol, they huddling for a Baby goat and male model.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

StarDust10 said:


> Don't call me a douche. I am star dust


We're Star Fox!


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Reigns/Bryan should still have tension. I don't like this.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

StarDust10 said:


> Don't call me a douche. I am star dust


Star Doucheeee


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> So, Daniel Bryan is the only guy in the ring who doesn't have the merest scintillia of a hint at a WM match?
> 
> Are they seriously fucking with the audio at the cost of the whole atmosphere?


Yes they are, they don't want the TV audience to hear the Reigns boo's
happened at the PPV last night too


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Honestly if this were in even a decent city, therre wouldn't be crickets for the main event, whether the show is 3 hors or not.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

That woulda been a good time for Bryan to do a over the top rope plancha on the authority..lol God forbid more than 3 entertaining moves happen in WWE though


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

KaineSpawnX said:


> We're Star Fox!


:vince2


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Chris22 said:


> I just face palmed at FastLane when Rollins kept running and running and running, ran all the way to the parking lot and Orton wasn't even chasing him.


It was worse last week on RAW where J&J Security had to interfere in the match against Ziggler of all people despite Rollins beating Ziggler countless times.

I guess that's the price of holding the Money in the Bank brief case. The shitty booking that comes with it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Has Orton poisoned Rollins' water or something ... he looks very calm, waiting lol. He'll only be calm when he's dead remember lol.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Shadowcran said:


> Give the crowd a break...it's something we've all noticed. It's due to the 3 hours long show and all the mediocre crap before the Main event. I'm surprised people haven't picked up and left in order to "beat the crowd" by now.


I also think the mic might be lowered. When Bryan came out, you can see the crowd stand up and do the yes chant but you could barely hear them.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"Watch out for all that fancy stuff..."

:lmao


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



StarDust10 said:


> Why are you defending yourself, your name is Victor, good try defending yourself. You dickless wonder.


You are very mistaken, I am not this Victor chap.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Can somebody Old Yeller this StarDust10 oddball, jesus christ.


It's the long goodbye


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

StarDust10 said:


> I'll old yeller your fucking sister. You juvenile low life prick. Inbred mother fucker.


Way to make a positive first impression...


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris22 said:


> I just face palmed at FastLane when Rollins kept running and running and running, ran all the way to the parking lot and Orton wasn't even chasing him.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

StarDust10 said:


> I'll old yeller your fucking sister. You juvenile low life prick. Inbred mother fucker.


Similar to the other chap, no sister here, nor has there have been. But keep trying friend. God bless.

xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

What are the Authority's goals? Why does it matter whether or not Orton is a member or not? 

Shouldn't the Authority be concerned that Brock could legit leave the company never losing the title?


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

4 wrestling moves before another break


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Honestly if this were in even a decent city, therre wouldn't be crickets for the main event, whether the show is 3 hors or not.


Nope don't agree one bit.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That guy dressed as the Sun needs to get eclipsed or something.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm glad WWE temporarily backed off of having Show & Kane in the main-event of Raw. That was DEATH.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

FlashPhotographer said:


> Reigns/Bryan should still have tension. I don't like this.


Didn't you see? They're all buddies now. Bryan is a Reigns fan.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jordo said:


> Raw should go back to two hours


RAW 3 hours for live crowd

First hour nothing but cruiserweight matches , no big names til 9pm hour then you start the show on USA network


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This show tries to get things trending on twitter and shows it when it does but one of the top trends about divas isn't. Okay.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Osize10 said:


> A bit hostile are we? You better learn some respect, boy.


I see some pretty steep shrink costs in his future. SUPER defensive. He'll probably tell you to fuck off for saying "hello".


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

only reasons all the authority is out is so Orton can RKO all of them


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I am sick of hearing the beach boys - I get around


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Can people shut the fuck up with the Orton drug references. So damn immature and annoying.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins fucking up Reigns.

:mark:

Of course, that happens at commerical, though.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"I LOVE the wwe app!"
:lol:lol:lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Last segment of the night. No Florida Georgia Line. We're in the home stretch; don't ruin it now!


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Jordo said:


> I am sick of hearing the beach boys - I get around


That shitty Barcelona/Qatar Airways ad? Goes on for AGES as well.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

them high pitched piped in cheers tho


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



StarDust10 said:


> Why are you defending yourself, your name is Victor, good try defending yourself. You dickless wonder.


Go to bed, the bus comes early tomorrow & you don't want to be late for school again. Mom is tired of having to wake you up every morning.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Y2-Jerk said:


> This show tries to get things trending on twitter and shows it when it does but one of the top trends about divas isn't. Okay.


Rules of WWE

1. Make Roman Look Strong
2. Never Give Up John
3. Women and Black people don't matter.

:vince3:vince3:vince3


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice slam by Reigns


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I'm glad WWE temporarily backed off of having Show & Kane in the main-event of Raw. That was DEATH.


But they're at ringside, so get ready for that DQ finish.


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

Roman vs orton,bryan and rollins AND brock?

#mymoneysonroman


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

KaineSpawnX said:


> Last segment of the night. No Florida Georgia Line. We're in the home stretch; don't ruin it now!


They could pull a Kane and interfere, just wait..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Kane interference Inc shortly followed by glorious RKOS outta nowhere


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

I guess the audio guys are pipping in those cheers for Bryan too now.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bryan waking another dead crowd up with his ring work


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

StarDust10 said:


> No one must have respected your mom because if they did you wouldn't have been born


The comments and reactions in this thread are at times stronger than the product. You guys collectively bury 90% of the roster on the mic.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sheamus.......


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Paul12907 said:


> Rules of WWE
> 
> 1. Make Roman Look Strong
> 2. Never Give Up John
> ...


It's true :frown2:


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

MEMS said:


> Can people shut the fuck up with the Orton drug references. So damn immature and annoying.


I used to hate them too til I realized, "Hey, he IS coked up" and it does make him a LOT more entertaining.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Why do people still attempt the clothesline after DB does that backflip? It's like Big Show attempting the Vader Bomb... It never works


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

RomanRS-ONE said:


> Roman vs orton,bryan and rollins AND brock?
> 
> #mymoneysonroman



Telling you, ELIMINATION CHAMBER MAIN EVENT WRESTLEMANIA


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton is fighting Bryan & Reigns noway he a babyface


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Of course Rollins and Bryan are tearing the house down whenever they are in the ring together.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I've never understood kayfabe wise why they always hire retards as referees 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I smell a lobster head coming for bryan


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

MEMS said:


> Can people shut the fuck up with the Orton drug references. So damn immature and annoying.


Yeah, I'm not so high on them anymore myself.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Novak Djokovic said:


> That shitty Barcelona/Qatar Airways ad? Goes on for AGES as well.


Yep is it just me or do the players heads look photoshopped on?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Bryan vs Cena at WM?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ring post cam?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I haven't seen the little trending box pop up telling us that #GiveDivasAChance is trending, I wonder why?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

The_It_Factor said:


> Why do people still attempt the clothesline after DB does that backflip? It's like Big Show attempting the Vader Bomb... It never works


Same thing with the Five Knuckle Shuffle;why do they attempt the clothesline after the shoulder block set up?

Because thats just part of it. Maybe one day the clothesline will connect, say Harper hits it, and he'll be like, "ooooOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"

Cole-"Well, that was unexpected"


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao Cole sounds so bored.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Just noticed Bryan's not got the fur on his boots, pleased with that, they looked pretty rubbish for regular attire.

Oh nevermind, yes he has. ffs


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

John Cena getting appraisal in a match that he's not even involved in. 


:booklel :cole


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> Orton is fighting Bryan & Reigns noway he a babyface


It makes sense that he fights them. He's just waiting for his time, he will turn. But they're not going to make him a clear cut babyface suddenly, it will take some time before he embraces guys he's been feuding with. For once their storytelling actually works here.


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

I was expecting Randy to turn on Show and Kane by throwing Bryan at them.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> I haven't seen the little trending box pop up telling us that #GiveDivasAChance is trending, I wonder why?



Wwe only hear the what they want to hear.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hot tag Roman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why haven't they banned DB from doing that headbutt move UGH


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

J&J security side-by-side with Big Show & Kane is a glorious thing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Guy can't even get a hot tag pop... wow.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I still don't understand why Orton is teaming with Rollins .... I mean, you have to think that wont last but still lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao Cole sounds so bored.


Heel Cole coming back?

I'm sorry I'm not watching.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Bryan vs Cena at WM?


At this point Bryan has no reason storywise to be at Mania. I can't see how they can justify a feud with Shameus, seems really random.




REIGNS with a new move!!!!


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Rollman setting up the KO punch.


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Orton is fighting Bryan & Reigns noway he a babyface


I agree, hes a piece of shit and thats why roman reigns supreme kicked his coked up ass at summerslam.


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

I think to many limes is gonna come and save this match


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Orton looking stronger than Reigns.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Rollins being a dick. Orton is done.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh Rollins :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They should have Orton turn on Seth. WTF?

:lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So what was the point of that match?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chris22 said:


> I haven't seen the little trending box pop up telling us that #GiveDivasAChance is trending, I wonder why?


Give Divas a Chance? That won't make Reigns look strong


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Dat awful "Superman Punch"


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

As if Rollins doesn't eat enough pins.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Reigns needs to stop smiling so much, if they want him to be this bad ass him grinning wont help. Not being a "hater" or anything but he really needs to portray that silent bad ass better than he is


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Reigns and Bryan are seriously bros now :lmao


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Rollins is a jobber.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

So they actually have put Orton back with the fucking authority. 

If he turns now it'll just look like a reaction to Rollins in the match not his all along plan

Fucking crazy


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

DB & Reigns are BFFs

Yay


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Orton's gonna kill Rollins :mark:


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Black screen?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)




----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Orton getting mad!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Blackout? Why?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

PUNT


----------



## Jordo (Mar 31, 2009)

Good end love the fact reigns and Bryan didn't end up fucking hitting each other


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol blackout


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Thought it was 'Taker


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Screen went blank. :lmao


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Is someone naked? Why did it go black?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Omg randy is the undertaker


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

the nWo is in the control room


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought the undertaker was coming out there or something.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok, I'm kind of worried... is this Reigns/Bryan thing going to be like the MegaPowers going forward? Is Bryan going to be stuck with carrying Reigns for the foreseeable future?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

For a second I thought taker had arrived. Lol


----------



## KaineSpawnX (Jun 12, 2012)

Black screen, no Undertaker, tease.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

Sheamus fcking with the buttons in the truck


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Rollins needs to stop taking pins ALL the time.


----------



## WrestlingFan1123 (Feb 11, 2015)

ITS SABU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damnit Maggle, Jawn's the one who's supposed to talk about having fun! quit confusing me!


Also early music end, action que!


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

I CAN'T SEE

RKO


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was the worst setup ever, Noble :lmao
Jesus.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So basically they used this Raw to set up an Orton/Rollins split. 

Even though the split happened months ago.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

n'aww I like Bryan & Reigns as friends.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

How can they have a Raw on the Road to Wrestlemania with no plot development?


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

4 fucking months we waited for this shite and this is how they fucking book Orton.

JUST FUCK OFF !!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This Raw was bad. Really bad.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Strange. Where are they goin with this?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's going to be a slow turn then


----------



## HelloLadies1482 (Dec 3, 2014)

The fuck was the point of this match?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

So . . .


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well damn. That was a letdown. But I guess they have to build slow since they have more time.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Crowe hacking Raw!


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Gotta save the build... It's a while until WM.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Daniel Bryan, complete afterthought. 

Not booked for WM


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

No Brock. One of the most disappointing "Raw after February PPV"s ever.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Ok, I'm kind of worried... is this Reigns/Bryan thing going to be like the MegaPowers going forward? Is Bryan going to be stuck with carrying Reigns for the foreseeable future?


Probably. They need to get reigns over as much as possible before wrestlemania


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wat to go WWE, you've managed to butcher the Orton/Rollins feud


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

What a garbage episode.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*sigh* not a single hint as to whats in store for Daniel Bryan at Mania


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so people got it for a month free

now its one night LOL

this company


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL...plugging the app in the overrun!

Holy shit!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> How can they have a Raw on the Road to Wrestlemania with no plot development?


*#WWELogic*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they plugging the Network to end the show?


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

WWE network main eventing RAW


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I think Vince is trying to make sure no one is over by Mania.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MaskedKane said:


> Thought it was 'Taker


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Vince really has lost it, he rarely uses the slow burn anymore and this is the one time he's going to use it when it's wrong too.

Just retire Vince, you are done man.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

lol Orton will be face soon enough. Im looking forward to this WM build with Orton.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I turn back from better call saul and I get this horrible ending...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Randy trolling Seth. What a tease :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So just a tease? No Sheamus. No Bryan direction. Obvious Orton vs Rollins but dragging it out for no reason.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rollins puts Orton out of commission for a few months, he comes back tonight, they're all friends, love is in the air. But Orton is _really_ mad about Rollins tagging himself in


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

no undertaker after the lights went off


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Shitty Raw-too much time between wrestlemania causes these. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Are they plugging the Network to end the show?


Yes! That actually happened!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I guess getting off that stuff and taking meds for those voices is really helping Orton.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

The hell is with the booking of Orton?

First, he accepts everything. Okay, it's expected that he's going to screw Rollins. Then....it's Rollins with the heel tag. Why make Rollins be the instigator and not Orton? Now Orton looks like a little bitch.

Now only that, but he walks off anyways. Like....it's him Vs Rollins. I don't see how they are going to make Orton look like a badass now.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

"Celebrate the WWE Network Bday marathon with absolutely no new content being added this week!!"


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

That was a very pointless main event, and a very pointless RAW too. Good going guys!


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

theyre making us wait for that rko


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Bryan and Reigns are fun together. Could be a good recurring shtick.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

well that was fun :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

elo said:


> Vince really has lost it, he rarely uses the slow burn anymore and this is the one time he's going to use it when it's wrong too.
> 
> Just retire Vince, you are done man.


Someone slow burning after being taken out for months and siding with the guy that did it is hilarious.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I really enjoyed this episode of RAW. Love the slow build with Rollins/Orton. Will make the pay-off sweeter.

FUCK DA H8ERZ


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ambrose is jealous of Reigns and Bryan's new friendship.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Chappie looks like it will either suck or kick ass. The first two times I saw the previews at theatres, it looked real corny, but after I read what the storyline actually is, it seemed cool.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Ugh, another slow turn to a turn that's already happened.

Just have Orton and Rollins brawl or something. It's WrestleMania season. Let's get things going offs.


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

I honestly forgot most of what happened on Raw already. It was that bad.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it's obvious that Orton is gonna turn on Seth, but the question is when will it happen?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

They are slow burning them Orton vs Rollins feud. This is the proper way to do it.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

No brock, no sting, no taker. 
Orton vs rollins being over complicated.
R fucking Truth in the same match as ambrose and Ziggler at mania.
Absolutely zero storyline advancement in any main fued.

The 2015 road to wrestlemania everyone.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

That Raw was complete BS. What a crappy lead in to Wrestlemania. I was actually excited for Mania but after tonight I could care less. Unbelievable


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

The degree of randomness in this show 3 weeks before Wrestlemania is mind blowing.

It's like "creative" put all of their "brain power" into making "Roman look strong", couldn't come up with anything but having Daniel Fucking Bryan tickling his balls, and still managed to sideline everything else.
I mean, the divas match has a better and more coherent build than 90% of the rest.

Fuck this company.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Well that main event was a shitload of fuck


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Half of the people for the fueds didn't even show up today

Wyatt vs taker? No taker yet
Lesnar vs reigns? No lesnar
Sting vs taker? No sting
Bryan still doesn't have a definite match but Imma assume it will be sheamus.

Notice that almost all the main fueds are part timers


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wasn't Brock advertised for this show? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Nothing happened in a RTWM Raw, how the fuck does that make people care about anything heading into WM?


----------



## Heel_Tactics101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm all for this slow build.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I wish I could make it so that I was retarded for 3 hours so I could actually watch this show and be entertained. I feel like if I had downs syndrome this might be watchable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This Raw was trash trash trash trash trash. It was fucking trash!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

34 days to build hype for Lesnar vs Reigns, the Main Event of WM no less. 34 fuckin days. A guy who isn't really over and a guy who's never there

All the MNW episodes tell us that Vince, and only Vince, is a genius. Let's see his genius in action.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Medicaid said:


> At this point Bryan has no reason storywise to be at Mania. I can't see how they can justify a feud with Shameus, seems really random.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just seems random that the brought up the fact that neither John Cena or Daniel Bryan have a match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The degree of randomness in this show 3 weeks before Wrestlemania is mind blowing.


Five weeks .... this is going okay, i think people just mad there was no climax tonight.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Medicaid said:


> Chappie looks like it will either suck or kick ass. The first two times I saw the previews at theatres, it looked real corny, but after I read what the storyline actually is, it seemed cool.


It looks like a combination of Short Circuit and Robocop.


Which begs the question, will these guys be in it


----------



## StarDust10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Arcade said:


> I think it's obvious that Orton is gonna turn on Seth, but the question is when will it happen?


That's why you have to tune in every Monday night


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Probably. They need to get reigns over as much as possible before wrestlemania


Sigh, I figured as much

I suppose I wouldn't mind it as much if I felt like Reigns would return the favor to Bryan in the future, but I doubt it

I'd rather Bryan off doing his own program, but the roster is sooo sooo damaged, Ziggler vs Bryan, who cares, Sheamus, fine match on a b-ppv for Bryan, ho hum ho hum

I wish they'd just blow up this Mania and market it as the WM you thought you'd never see.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheManof1000post said:


> WWE network main eventing RAW


WWE Network vs. Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania 31!!!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Not digging this years mania build up
Have nothing to look forward too except Brock beating the piss out of Reigns which might not happen.

Damn
Pretty mediocre raw overall


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Phew I'd hate to echo everybody but that was pretty ugh - it just doesn't translate well on TV. I mean I went to a 3 hour Raw a little over a year ago & although it wasn't the greatest thing in the world, I still had a good time (It was the Raw where Sandow cashed in on Cena) but on TV it just drags. And I watch a lot of wrestling, a lot of companies - nothing drags like Raw.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Lets put Gold and Stardust back together then have Stardust turn on him in a couple weeks again. 

Thats what they just fucking did with Orton.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

daniel bryan is in the andre memorial battle royal


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kayfabe wise Rollins nearly ended Orton's career, its perfect logical booking that he's make Rollins wait and sweat as he won't know if or when that RKO is coming. I don't see a problem as we know Rollins is going to get his ass kicked


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Them placing Dean in a multiple man 'I don't know what to do with these guys' match at Mania, Fuck that.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Townes Van Zandt said:


> [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Axelmania]#Axelmania [/URL]


You can't stop #Axelmania


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DemBoy said:


> Nothing happened in a RTWM Raw, how the fuck does that make people care about anything heading into WM?


People announced they were in the Battle Royal, That.is.it.

I can't believe how lacking in excitement this show had...

Why do a dip with Randy on his return? Fans want him RKOing Authority idiots from the beginning, not tagging with Seth. It's dumb and puts Randy in a bad light just for considering the Authority's offer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Them placing Dean in a multiple man 'I don't know what to do with these guys' match at Mania, Fuck that.


Also R-Truth may be in it lol. Are they trying to make this the worst WM ever?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE said Brock was going to appear tonight. I'm sick of this shit. And the shows are so unorganized now. They tried to present the newest HOF inductees as a mystery, even though the Ascension already gave it away.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well it wasn't a completely terrible show... it started with what was actually a good segment with Orton/Authority and then a good Ziggler/Barrett match. Went pretty much downhill after that, from decent to bleh. Nothing completely terrible but for a Road to Wrestlemania RAW that was pretty sub-par.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Wasn't Brock advertised for this show?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes he was


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

checkcola said:


> People announced they were in the Battle Royal, That.is.it.
> 
> I can't believe how lacking in excitement this show had...
> 
> Why do a dip with Randy on his return? Fans want him RKOing Authority idiots from the beginning, not tagging with Seth. It's dumb and puts Randy in a bad light just for considering the Authority's offer.


Randy being a tamed beast was one of the worst parts of this episode, Roman's dick sucking tops that. But yeah, i agree that people wanted him being an unstable badass RKOing everyone in sight and not this "will he, should he" crap.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

That segment with Bryan and Heyman putting him over was so ridiculous and transparent that it turned itself around and became unbelievably hilarious to me.

Roman Reigns will find a cure for cancer and end world hunger. Belee Dat :reigns2


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Medicaid said:


> Chappie looks like it will either suck or kick ass. The first two times I saw the previews at theatres, it looked real corny, but after I read what the storyline actually is, it seemed cool.


Bruh,kada don't all movies either suck or kick ass? Dafuq??:rock5


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If Creative has a fucking hunch where they are going with this, they sure know how to hide it.

I swear, in 5 years, we will have WWE PPVs where they don't bother to promote matches on television, like in WCW's last 2 years.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Im having a love/hate relationship with this raw.
There was stuff i loved to death and stuff i just hated with a passion.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

I really don't understand this. The story's already been cooking for a long time, the crowd's hot and ready for it, why delay? The last thing you want to do is cool the crowd off by dragging things out and conditioning the crowd to accept this "frienemies" thing. Randy will eventually get a little heat just by virtue of being associated with the Authority, and Seth's creditability as a heel will sink if he's constantly being shown in fear of Orton and getting chewed out by Steph (kinda like what happened to Orton's run as the Authority's chosen one). I just don't understand the logic. They're complicating something that was clear-cut from the moment Orton and Rollins first started bickering.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I'd give it 4/10.
Liked Rusev/Cena talking , hated the commentators remind us 20 times Cena didn't submit.
Liked Paige/Emma vs Bellas but hated 15 second match. And random 3 minute Sting promo when Paige walks out? LOL
I thought Bryan/Roman were interesting and like their dynamic but dislike the worship of Reigns.
Ambrose with the stolen belt, pushing Ziggler was cool. R-truth randomly being tossed in, sure, whatever. Will be an ok fatal four way...
Usos vs Cesaro/Tyson, really don't see why title should be on the line the very next night again but whatever.
Ascension loses randomly? LOL

No real "best moment of the night" to me or anything memorable at all.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


>


Who's that on the ground holding Paige? Looks like she's foaming out the mouth.


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Who's that on the ground holding Paige? Looks like she's foaming out the mouth.


Alicia Fox?


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> Who's that on the ground holding Paige? Looks like she's foaming out the mouth.


Alicia Fox


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*

I don't want this to come off as Reigns hate, but seriously what is Bryan's program/match for WM, putting over and continuing to "protect" Reigns from boos and then being in his corner at Mania to further shield Reigns?

I am past Bryan not in the WM ME with Lesnar, but damn give him a WM storyline/match if his own, you can't use him to put Reigns over for theater if their careers


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



A-C-P said:


> I don't want this to come off as Reigns hate, but seriously what is Bryan's program/match for WM, putting over and continuing to "protect" Reigns from boos and then being on his corner at Mania to further shield Reigns?
> 
> I am past Bryan not in the WM me with Lesnar, but damn give him a WM storyline/match if his own, you can't use him to put Reigns over for theater if their careers


Either he gets to be Reigns' cheerleader at WM or he gets his head kicked off by Sheamus I'm guessing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



A-C-P said:


> I don't want this to come off as Reigns hate, but seriously what is Bryan's program/match for WM, putting over and continuing to "protect" Reigns from boos and then being on his corner at Mania to further shield Reigns?
> 
> I am past Bryan not in the WM me with Lesnar, but damn give him a WM storyline/match if his own, you can't use him to put Reigns over for theater if their careers


Yup. And if I was Reigns, I'd be embarrassed after tonight's show with how overboard Vince had Bryan and Heyman go in their praise of him. Everyone knows no one on Earth believes what those two said about him tonight. Trying to force everyone to believe those things isn't going to fly. It's 2015, not 1985.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



A-C-P said:


> *I don't want this to come off as Reigns hate, but seriously what is Bryan's program/match for WM, putting over and continuing to "protect" Reigns from boos and then being on his corner at Mania to further shield Reigns?*
> 
> I am past Bryan not in the WM me with Lesnar, but damn give him a WM storyline/match if his own, you can't use him to put Reigns over for theater if their careers


If that's his job, he's not doing great. reigns was getting at least eighty percent boos all night.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



A-C-P said:


> I don't want this to come off as Reigns hate, but seriously what is Bryan's program/match for WM, putting over and continuing to "protect" Reigns from boos and then being on his corner at Mania to further shield Reigns?
> 
> I am past Bryan not in the WM me with Lesnar, but damn give him a WM storyline/match if his own, you can't use him to put Reigns over for theater if their careers


That would be fucking hysterical. I dare them to try that approach. Next few weeks are back in Philly and New Jersey, this is gonna get interesting.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



A-C-P said:


> what is Bryan's program/match for WM, putting over and continuing to "protect" Reigns from boos and then being on his corner at Mania to further shield Reigns?


Well the technical term for that role most of the WWE Universe actually experiences every Monday night when many of their mommies & daddies go out for the evening & since they can TRUST little Jimmy or Jenny to put themselves over I mean to bed and they worry the neighborhood could cancel their network sub...I mean un-invite the family to their weekly block party....

Basically the term is a *BABYSITTER*, which seems to be DB's newest role along with Heyman, the Rumble, Rollins and the many more that have come before & the many more that will come after to ensure Roman looks strong & safe isn't :vince2 a great parent for thinking ahead? 

Nah I know that may upset some people with my sarcasm NOT my intent but you've gotta admit in recent memory who has been overprotected like this and they haven't even wrestled yet? Hell if we remember Bryan's road to main he basically LOST every big match they put him in while Roman has WON every match and it seems most of the crowd & perhaps some boys in the back aren't convinced either. The road to WM is ON and 2nites WHOLE show was making Roman look Strong, nothing more & nothing less. 

Doesn't make for excitement now does it? Hell just play Brock's theme during the main event to cost Roman a match showing that yes maybe Lesnar's already in his head or something.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Kayfabe wise Rollins nearly ended Orton's career, its perfect logical booking that he's make Rollins wait and sweat as he won't know if or when that RKO is coming. I don't see a problem as we know Rollins is going to get his ass kicked


I don't get it. If Rollins nearly ended his career why would he make Rollins wait and sweat? I would think if someone nearly ended my career I would be trying to do the same to them as soon as I'm back.

He did just that at FastLane, he had no intention on waiting and making him sweat :eagle


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

All you assholes need to shut the hell up about the reigns promo.

I mean here's paul heyman, a fat, bald, out of shape 50 year old jew in the ring with a big, strong ,intense, young, powerful samoan beast of a man named roman reigns by himself, so of course hes going to kiss his ass to no end in fear of being speared back to his fucking bar mitzvah.

And even after all of that roman tells him he doesn't need his phony respect and thats hes going to destroy brock, what else do you want?


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> If that's his job, he's not doing great. reigns was getting at least eighty percent boos all night.



Lol, you really try too hard.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> I don't get it. If Rollins nearly ended his career why would he make Rollins wait and sweat? I would think if someone nearly ended my career I would be trying to do the same to them as soon as I'm back.
> 
> He did just that at FastLane, he had no intention on waiting and making him sweat :eagle


I don't get it, either. If someone tries to end another persons career, and they've been out for months with an injury, wouldn't they come out of the box trying to rip that guys' head off?

Stretching it out doesn't make much sense, but whatever.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



King187 said:


> Lol, you really try too hard.


how is stating stone cold facts trying too hard? or are you trying the old vince mcmahon tactic of changing the facts to suit your opinion?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*I honestly still can't believe Heyman didn't burst out into a laughing fit at that pathetic promo he had to cut putting over Reigns.

Absolutely disgusting to the point of being hilarious.*


----------



## rassslinrantin (Aug 30, 2014)

*Full Review of WWE RAW*






Nashville was the setting for this week's WWE Monday Night RAW that featured a main event match between Daniel Bryan and Roman Reigns against Seth Rollins and a returning Randy Orton.

The night hinged on whether or not Orton was back with The Authority or was it a plot for him to turn on them down the road. Triple H and Stephanie McMahon did their best to get the old team back together, but is Randy just playing them?

Dolph Ziggler took on Bad News Barrett in a non-title match with R-Truth doing commentary at ringside, The Ascension were dealt their first main roster loss as they were taken down by The Prime Time Playaz, Rusev denies John Cena WrestleMania, The Usos invoke their rematch clause and challenge WWE Tag Team Champions Cesaro and Tyson Kidd which featured a nice heel turn by Natalya, Curtis Axel tries to get #AlexMania trending, Bray Wyatt continues to call out The Undertaker and Roman Reigns goes face-to-face with Paul Heyman.

5/10 is this week's score, a show that was hampered by predictable storylines but WWE is doing their best to try to make them not so obvious. More paths were set on the Road to WrestleMania and we even got a nice package on the history of Sting. However, the night just didn't have much sizzle but was good enough to be entertaining here and there.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

That was insulting to Heyman, Bryan and to all of us. What a load of embarrassing shite that was, I was genuinely expecting some twist but it just continued on and on. 

They annoyed me tonight.. No Lesnar.. 

I have no idea why they went the way they did with Rollins and Orton either.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

'Double-U Double-U E!' :cole

Can't stand the way he says that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The rumor last year is true though,

top 3 babyfaces are Reigns, Orton and Cena :vince3 

while Bryan and Ambrose get shafted.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Can't believe everyone here is missing the sarcasm in Heymans's promo. It was hilarious, Paul takes Roman as a joke.

Orton was reckless and went berzerker before and what did it get him? Curb stomped and on the shelf for 3 months. Orton is a new breed of Viper now with a different ring psychology. Just look at the way he got in the ring. At any rate don't get your hopes up of seeing Rollins eat an RKO again until WM.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I'll never forgive Reigns for the magic beans promo, that totally put me off him


----------



## SmallPackageSeth (Feb 10, 2015)

RomanRS-ONE said:


> All you assholes need to shut the hell up about the reigns promo.
> 
> I mean here's paul heyman, a fat, bald, out of shape 50 year old jew in the ring with a big, strong ,intense, young, powerful samoan beast of a man named roman reigns by himself, so of course hes going to kiss his ass to no end in fear of being speared back to his fucking bar mitzvah.
> 
> And even after all of that roman tells him he doesn't need his phony respect and thats hes going to destroy brock, what else do you want?


We wanted the rest of the locker room to come out and suck Roman off some more.


----------



## RomanRS-ONE (Feb 24, 2015)

SmallPackageSeth said:


> We wanted the rest of the locker room to come out and suck Roman off some more.


Well don't worry because they'll all get their opportunity to do just that when Roman knocks lesnar on his ass with that superman punch and proceeds to spear that lazy bastard OUT of the company at wm.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

If Lesnar is going, I can imagine them playing up the hurt ribs. And IF Heyman sticks around, I can imagine him managing Reigns and turning against Brock at WM.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Stephanie kills it on the mic! 

Even though he's above it, Dean Ambrose looks good with the Intercontinental Championship.

I didn't appreciate Roman Reigns treating fans in Las Vegas away from the house show like crap last month, but it was good to see him fist bumping fans tonight. A step in the right direction for him.

Heyman saying Reigns could beat Andre, Hogan, and Austin was laughable.

Reigns is improving on the mic. I'll give him that.

Loved Wyatt talking to Undertaker's casket.

Stardust is terrifc at selling the "Cody" chants!

Holy sh**! Jack Swagger won for a change!

I laughed when the fans cheered when Cena admitted defeat.

The Sting promo video was great to introduce him to a new generation of fans or anybody who's been living under a rock.

Happy for The Bushwhackers going in The Hall Of Fame this year. I know purist old school wrestling fans hate McMahon for turning The Sheepherders into a comedy tag team, but ironically, their WWF tenure is what they're most remembered for. They had great charisma and were a perfect fit for the World Wrestling Federation days. I forgot how many funny segments they were in!

- Vic


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

The reaction to the Heyman promo on here was great. Nashville was pissed.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

* After reading what happened at Fastlane and RAW, it seems like I made the right decision sleeping through both shows.*


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

WWE should think of taking a four-week break and really think about where to go creatively. I think that would be something very helpful for everybody involved.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

There's strong. There's army strong. And then there's Roman Reigns strong.

Roman Reigns can lead a pack of horses to water, and make them all drink.

Roman Reigns irons his own shirts. While he's wearing them.

When Roman Reigns wins in chess, which he always does, the loser loses more pieces than they had when they started the game.

The quickest way to a man's heart: Roman Reigns's fist Superman Punching its way through that man's chest.

Mosquitos don't bite Roman Reigns. He bites them.

Why is the universe constantly expanding? It's trying to run away from Roman Reigns. 

Why did Death take a holiday? It had a near-Roman Reigns experience. 

Roman Reigns was once charged with attempted murder when he was a youth. The judge dismissed the case within minutes because Roman Reigns does not "attempt" murder.

Roman Reigns can speak braille. While using a microphone. Vince McMahon won't allow it because the WWE Universe is not ready for that segment. 

Why did the chicken cross the road? To get the fuck away from Roman Reigns. 

From what is Waldo hiding? Roman fucking Reigns. 

When Roman Reigns was told to submit his test in elementary school he took his pencil and jabbed it into the teacher's throat, saying, "Bitch, Roman Reigns doesn't submit shit."

When ghosts camp together they sit around the campfire and they tell stories of the fearsome, terrifying Roman Reigns.

Roman Reigns can snort peanut butter and eat a whole roasted chicken through a straw. 

Once Obama's done outlawing evil his next priority will be issuing executive orders in the interest of Roman Reigns control.

Roman Reigns's favorite way to kill bitches? Thumb wars. 

A poisonous spider bit Roman Reigns when he was a child. After two weeks of excruciating agony the spider died.

The Samoan alphabet is going to be expanded soon to include letters which expressly describe the greatness of Roman Reigns. 

Roman Reigns does not fear his daughter one day losing her virginity. He'll get it back for her. 

Roman Reigns baits his hooks by eyeing the worm to jump on. Then he does the same thing with the fish through the water.

Roman Reigns won every bowling tournament he ever entered... Bowling overhanded. 

Father Time was undefeated, until he met Roman Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DesolationRow said:


> There's strong. There's army strong. And then there's Roman Reigns strong.
> 
> Roman Reigns can lead a pack of horses to water, and make them all drink.
> 
> ...


BRAVO :clap


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah I think one of the main things that actually stood out to me on this week's RAW was the lame 1 minute Diva tag team match we got. I thought they deserved more time. I was hoping to see Paige get some retaliation on the Bells too. But no. Emma is such a joke of a character now. Other notable things were that Reigns/Bryan/Heyman promo. I thought it was well done and all guys got their points across. Reigns didn't sound forced on the mic this time. PTP beat the Ascension. But where is the reasoning for the reunion of PTP? Is there an interview segment I missed recently? Don't understand the Orton/Rollins thing. I would assume they still want to build this up for another week or two.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

DesolationRow said:


> There's strong. There's army strong. And then there's Roman Reigns strong.
> 
> Roman Reigns can lead a pack of horses to water, and make them all drink.
> 
> ...


:ti

Don't forget Roman Reigns tears cure cancer....shame he never cries


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Raw is in NJ next week. that should be fun lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

JTB33b said:


> Raw is in NJ next week. that should be fun lol.


Then PA after. Roman is very popular there, just look at the Rumble.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Probably. They need to get reigns over as much as possible before wrestlemania


Thing is that it's working, I hate Reigns significantly less when he's in a tag-team match


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Good to see Orton back, kinda just waiting for them to pull the trigger with the Rollins feud but was good to have him back and looked pretty good in ring.

Ambrose is a fucking legend, that should bump on Ziggler on the way out was gold! :lol 
Kinda like "get the fuck outta my way", and this current character progression is exactly what I want but the WWE just don't value him simple as that, I just hope he wins the IC title cause we now have Ziggler and Truth with wins over Barrett aswell now. fpalm

Wyatt was awesome once again, no surprise there but where it Taker? Next week is 4 weeks from Mania so they better get a move on with his return so that this feud can be built like it should.

I enjoyed the Sting presentation thought that was awesome.

The Divas....... yea let's just leave it at that, that was embarassing how much time they got.

Heyman was awesome as always, was he trolling Reigns? :lol Sure seemed like it but I found it brilliant, but Reigns is just so average on the mic, Heyman makes him look silly.

Mainevent was solid but was hoping for Orton to hit Rollins and start the feud.

Bryan and Reigns were pretty good as a tag team, was enjoyable.

Show was ok, but needs to start picking up for Mania now.

Next week will be interesting in NJ. really hope for a Taker return, Brock Lesnar and hopefully Sting also.


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

Was anyone else just bouncing on the edge of their seat praying Orton would RKO Steph on the opening segment?

And that "authority conference" backstage, seth looked like a terrified little kid constantly peeking at randy expecting a beating


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> And that "authority conference" backstage, seth looked like a terrified little kid constantly peeking at randy expecting a beating


:ti

Reminded me of that scene in Family Guy where Brian told Stewie he was gonna punch him but he wouldn't know when and Stewie was shitting himself

:lmao

But yaaaaaaaaay Randy's back....:woo


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

The general consensus seems to be that Roman Reigns's core fanbase is women & kids, but after last night I think I disagree.











It's just women.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm disguisted by how wwe trying to convience that Reigns good enough for main event of WrestleMania.

Lets ignore that he suck in the ring, meh on the mic and he's looks is decent at best. Orton, Cena, Cesaro, Wyatt and Lesnar all got better\more interesting look than Reigns.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Kayfabe wise Rollins nearly ended Orton's career, its perfect logical booking that he's make Rollins wait and sweat as he won't know if or when that RKO is coming. I don't see a problem as we know Rollins is going to get his ass kicked


You know what would make even more sense? Trying to kill the man.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

No Slater... and not even some Bo... ut


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Quick results?


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*THE GOOD*
*-*Orton. Randy was great at the opening...and in the end, he did great with the material he was given (talking more about that in *THE BAD*)
*-*Ambrose. Dean, with the little he has been in the past couple of weeks, has been very good, with the more serious tone of the Badass of June-August. I like that, but again...more into his situation of his storyline in *THE BAD*
*-*Reigns was "decent" on the mic, but still poor.
*-*Miz-Mizdow feud. Next week should be good, perphaps Miz beats the hell out of Mizdow, being jealous and all that stuff.

*THE BAD*
*-*The blowjob fest featuring Roman Reigns has begun. This fucking company had Bryan treating RR like he gained his respect and now, after all of his talk of being against the "Big guys" and all that stuff his character (and probably him in real life) thinks, now all of that it's out of the window and they're BFF's.
*-*Paul freaking Heyman. I mean, yeah, all of the shit he said to Roman was sarcastic, but bloody hell, Vince & Trips are doing everything in their power to make Roman look strong (no pun intended), to look like the GOAT. GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE. I was defending Reigns before Fast Lane, but now, with his booking...i think not.
*-*Ambrose's motivations to be the champion and all that stuff is on fucking WWE.com, Youtube and the App. WHAT THE FUCK. Raw is 3 hours, how in the hell they cannot put his promos on Raw???
*-*Stardust/Goldust. Again, another storyline that Stardust is carrying on the APP AND YOUTUBE. FUCK!
*-*Okay, so Rollins curbstomped Orton, not once, but twice, they kicked him out of the Authority and now Randy's back with them, only waiting his moment to beat the crap out of Seth. The problem is: THEY ALREADY KICKED HIM OUT OF THE AUTHORITY. WHY IN THE FUCKS OF FUCKS HE'S BACK WITH THEM. I really don't get it.
*-*Wyatt/Taker storyline. If the dirt sheets are right, this is going to suck. Taker will not be on a WWE show until Wrestlemania? Probably Taker is 99% winning @WM. Wyatt is going to be fucked again. Taker is my favourite wrestler, but if he's in the same page with Vince to beat Bray, fuck him. Seriously, fuck him.
*-*Everything else. The show feels boring as heel. I'm not watching live anymore, i will read results and watch what i'm interested (or something that's so awful that i need to watch it lol). This company sucks the life of everything. At this rate, the Fatal4Way for the IC title at Mania will be the MOTN.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Oct 13, 2013)

*"Look at the size of those Giants"

Did JBL mean Steph's boobs?

*Bryan cut a good emotional promo until he had to make Roman look strong.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> No Slater... and not even some Bo... ut


We still have to Bolieve that Bo gets better 
:bo


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

NakNak said:


> *-*Paul freaking Heyman. I mean, yeah, all of the shit he said to Roman was sarcastic, but bloody hell, Vince & Trips are doing everything in their power to make Roman look strong (no pun intended), to look like the GOAT. GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE. I was defending Reigns before Fast Lane, but now, with his booking...i think not.


Why do people keep saying that? There was nothing whatsoever to suggest Heyman was BSing other than you guys hoping it to be so. Heyman wasn't being sarcastic. I wish he was but he was following Vince's script to the T.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

This is going down as the worst Mania ever.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

McCringleberry said:


> Why do people keep saying that? There was nothing whatsoever to suggest Heyman was BSing other than you guys hoping it to be so. Heyman wasn't being sarcastic. I wish he was but he was following Vince's script to the T.


That is the way it came off to me as well. I like Reigns, but damn. What are they going to do next week, introduce him as Jesus? Help the guy, but don't over sell him to the point of making people hate him more.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

ironyman said:


> That is the way it came off to me as well. I like Reigns, but damn. What are they going to do next week, introduce him as Jesus? Help the guy, but don't over sell him to the point of making people hate him more.


Now that you mention it I do see the resemblance. :vince5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I didn't watch Raw but listened to a podcast which opened up with a Curtis Axel promo :lmao. If that was on Raw I must see it because that would be the highlight of the show judging from what I read about everything else.

I might join the 2 other people and hop on the Axel bandwagon.


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

WWE _should_ push him as "jesus" if they believe its makes them money. Reigns is their next face of the company, their next John Cena, their next big star, long term cash cow....*there is absolutely no reason to hold back * with him. Praising and putting over the past like Austin, Rock or whoever won't make them any money. So what a bunch of smarks are upset and crying on the internet? Fuck 'em, they'd be doing that regardless of Reigns anyway.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

The Big Bad Wolf said:


> *"Look at the size of those Giants"
> 
> *Did JBL mean Steph's boobs?*
> 
> *Bryan cut a good emotional promo until he had to make Roman look strong.


I thought the same thing. The camera was on her, not Show & Kane.


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Darkod said:


> WWE _should_ push him as "jesus" if they believe its makes them money. Reigns is their next face of the company, their next John Cena, their next big star, long term cash cow....*there is absolutely no reason to hold back * with him. So what a bunch of smarks are upset and crying on the internet? Fuck 'em, they'd be doing that regardless of Reigns anyway.


There is a thing called 'over doing it' though. I am rooting for the guy all the way and think they should help him all they can, but not to the point of sucking his R*o*man noodle in the ring and over selling him over the entire history of the WWE. Even people who love the guy can see that is coming on too strong, too fast. Especially at a time when he needs all of the cheers he can get.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Kalashnikov said:


> You know what would make even more sense? Trying to kill the man.


Maybe Randy will poison Seth's hair dye :maury


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Simply Flawless said:


> Maybe Randy will poison Seth's hair dye :maury


He can also poop in Seth's MITB case since he liked pooping in purses a while back.

That'll piss Seth off.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sith Rollins said:


> He can also poop in Seth's MITB case since he liked pooping in purses a while back.
> 
> That'll piss Seth off.


:ti

Maybe Randy could also steal what "vibrated" in seth's case im sure THAT would annoy him more ^_^


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Still haven't watched Raw but I kept tabs on this thread last night and it sounded pretty excruciating at some points. First Raw after the February PPV is supposed to get people enticed for more ferchrissake.

Dammit, where the fuck is Luke Harper and why are this incompetent company wasting him like this.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Sith Rollins said:


> I didn't watch Raw but* listened to a podcast *which opened up with a Curtis Axel promo :lmao. If that was on Raw I must see it because that would be the highlight of the show judging from what I read about everything else.
> 
> I might join the 2 other people and hop on the Axel bandwagon.


just outta curiosity, was it The Law podcast?

I thought raw was ok, i was able to enjoy it but I cant help but think they are a few booking choices away from putting on really good shows. Since i enjoyed the show i'll just name my 3 Biggest complaints of last night.

Starting with the I.C Title. Their choice to not show Ambrose promo bothers me almost more than anything else on the show. You have this promo that would generate real interest in the I.C title and Ambrose but you sit on it. There was plenty of time to show it. How can we invest in Ambrose journey if they wont show us. His post Fastlane promo being buried on youtube is one of their most ridiculous midcard choices in a long time. They have a legit story here, this man is passionate about the title, LET IT SHOW. why should i care about the midcard.

I dont want WWE to talk about the "Boo's" anymore when it comes to Reigns. I dont need them adding it into every promo anymore. We talked about it for a month already. Last night the audience wasnt even booing him until they insisted on bringing it up. Just let it play out. & wheres Brock? The main event is set, it's time for him to come help build the feud.

Not cashing in on Randy momentum. The crowd wanted to love this guy and by the end of the night they couldnt. Lrts not drag this out longer than next week. We already had the build up for this feud. We already had the tension filled authority segments, we already had our climax. i dont like that they've reset simply to kill time until mania. I know we'll get another pay off soon but I felt like it made more sense for Randy to just come back apeshit. Maybe it's me being impatient, but i just dont have faith in WWE booking anymore.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> Still haven't watched Raw but I kept tabs on this thread last night and it sounded pretty excruciating at some points. First Raw after the February PPV is supposed to get people enticed for more ferchrissake.
> 
> Dammit, where the fuck is Luke Harper and why are this incompetent company wasting him like this.


I'm still trying to figure out why they split the Wyatts to begin with. Now Rowan and Harper are stuck doing nothing and will likely just be extra bodies used in the Andre the Giant battle royal.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Ravensflock88 said:


> just outta curiosity, was it The Law podcast?


Yeah it was.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Bryan promo was painful to watch. it started strongly, but then he had to go in full fluffer for Roman stage. I would have liked to see Roman do a promo by himself and not have bryan then heyman carry his water for him. he is the main event of Mania, let him show his wares. The time of this over-protectiveness is at its end.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

Didn't watch, but I saw a couple clips. Ugh. This fixation on Reigns is sickening. fpalm


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## empressromania (Feb 4, 2015)

Rockysays said:


> Why does it have to please us? We just don't like him, his best is obviously not good enough


You are right about two things: (1) you are certainly entitled to your opinion, as am I; the heated debate between wrestling fans is one thing that makes it so interesting, and (2) what RR does doesn't have to please you, just like what DB (or any other wrestler does) does doesn't have to please me; what is just is. 

But when people--haters, really--want to claim that everything was _just handed to Roman by an ever-blushing Vince McMahon, I have a REAL issue with that. Roman has worked his ass off, trying to get better and better! You might not be a fan, but I am certainly not alone here, so for many of us out here what Roman does IS good enough._


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Bryan still stuck in limbo and they are basically using him to get Reigns over. Pathetic, absolutely pathetic.

I don't mind Heyman being used to do so even if its OTT selling because at least it makes sense with Reigns facing Lesnar but for fuck sake GIVE BRYAN A CLEAR DIRECTION GOING INTO MANIA.

Whatever, still no buys for Mania. Only Orton/Rollins has my interest.


----------



## evenflow_1981 (Feb 25, 2015)

Least excited I've ever been for a 'Mania. Only matches I'm looking forward to depend on how well Sting and The Undertaker can still wrestle. The main event does nothing for me. Reigns isn't ready in every aspect of his character and the crowd will turn on him in the main event. Should have built him more slowly for another year. Sort out his promos, his story-telling and his awful ring attire.
Not sure who thinks Sheamus vs Bryan is a good idea. It's been done before and there's no more interest in it unless they pull an incredible storyline out of their arse which is pretty unlikely as they can't even do that for the matches they care about!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Daniel Bryan has to redeem himself after the fuckery in WM '28


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

DarkLady said:


> Didn't watch, but I saw a couple clips. Ugh. This fixation on Reigns is sickening. fpalm


You should watch every last stomach churning second. It's must see tv for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Be sure to watch the handshake(s).


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: 2/23 RAW: Reigns won World War I, II, Civil, Korean &amp; Vietnam Wars*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> how is stating stone cold facts trying too hard? or are you trying the old vince mcmahon tactic of changing the facts to suit your opinion?


Loool. A statistic pulled from one's ass is a cold hard fact?


----------

